# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Философия >  Как проходило взятие греха Индры в обмен на благословения?

## Валентин Шеховцов

1. У женщин было голосование или как-то по иному проходил обмен? Как были собраны все женщины Земли или за них решила полубогиня женщин?
За воду - Варуна, а за деревья полубог деревьев?

2. Какое отношение сегодняшние женщины имеют к тем, кто взял на себя грех Индры? Это напоминает учение о первородном грехе - Ева вкусила, а мы без нашего согласия страдаем.

3. Значит женщины в обмен на грех получили другой грех -  возможность наслаждаться совокуплением все время, даже в период беременности? Обычно ведь благословение должно быть каким-то прогрессивным, благостным.

4. Почему в пословном переводе нет того, что есть в литературном, а именно: "даже в период беременности, пока это не становится опасным для развития плода".

*ШБ 6.9.9*

шашват-кама-варенамхас
тур?йам джагрхух стрийах
раджо-р?пена тасв амхо
маси маси прадришйате

Пословный: 
шашват — постоянного; кама — полового желания; варена — за благословение; амхах — вины за убийство брахмана; тур?йам — четверть; джагрхух — приняли; стрийах — женщины; раджах-р?пена — в форме менструации; тасу — у них; амхах — расплата за грех; маси маси — из месяца в месяц; прадришйате — видима.

*В обмен на свою четверть греха Индры женщины были благословлены возможностью наслаждаться совокуплением все время, даже в период беременности, пока это не становится опасным для развития плода. Однако в результате греха Индры у женщин открылись месячные кровотечения.*

_Комментарий:_ 
Женщины по своей природе весьма сладострастны и, похоже, неутолимы в своем вожделении. Возможность испытывать неослабевающее половое влечение они получили от Индры в обмен на согласие принять четвертую часть его греха убийства брахмана.

5. Почему в английском слово прадришйате переведено одинаково - prad??yate — is visible — SB 6.9.7, SB 6.9.8, SB 6.9.9, а в русском с отличиями: 
прадришйате — видимо — ШБ 6.9.7
прадришйате — проявляется — ШБ 6.9.8
прадришйате — видима — ШБ 6.9.9

Хотя в литературном переводе в 6.9.7 нет слова видимо, а в 6.9.9 видима. Т.е санскрит и английский бывают избыточными по сравнению с русским?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> 3. Значит женщины в обмен на грех получили другой грех -  возможность наслаждаться совокуплением все время, даже в период беременности? Обычно ведь благословение должно быть каким-то прогрессивным, благостным.


В этом стихе нет ничего про совокупление, зато есть про каму.

Иметь возможность испытывать каму - это благословение прогрессивное, т.к. многие достигли совершенства
именно благодаря каме
http://www.vedabase.com/ru/sb/7/1/30
_Очень многие обрели освобождение, просто погрузившись в мысли о Кришне и оставив греховные занятия. Глубокая сосредоточенность ума на Господе может быть порождена вожделением , враждебностью, страхом, нежной привязанностью или преданным служением. Поэтому, чтобы получить милость Кришны, достаточно обратить к Нему свой ум, и сейчас я приведу несколько примеров, подтверждающих это._

http://www.vedabase.com/ru/sb/7/1/31
_О царь Юдхиштхира, гопи удостоились милости Кришны благодаря тому, что питали к Нему вожделение, Камса — благодаря своему страху перед Ним, цари вроде Шишупалы — благодаря зависти к Кришне, а Ядавы — благодаря тому, что относились к Кришне как к родственнику; вы, Пандавы, обрели милость Кришны благодаря своей глубокой привязанности к Нему, а мы, обычные преданные, — благодаря преданному служению._

http://www.vedabase.com/ru/sb/7/1/32
_Как бы то ни было, очень важно, чтобы душа глубоко сосредоточилась на личности Кришны. Тот, кто, испытывая одно из пяти упомянутых мною чувств, обратит к Господу свои мысли, непременно вернется домой, к Богу. Однако безбожники вроде царя Вены, вообще не способные хранить в уме образ Кришны, никогда не обретут спасения. Поэтому, с любовью или ненавистью, человек всегда должен думать о Кришне._

Женщина, испытывающая вожделение, должна знать что это вожделение гопи к Кришне, и лишь по иллюзии она ассоциирует его как свое вожделение и не к Кришне, а к другому персонажу. Но, научившись сосредоточивать сознание на Кришне, благодаря каме она сможет достичь совершенства, как следует из вышеупомянутых стихов.

Женщина может использовать вожделение в прогрессе, в то время как мужчина не может. Если он будет использовать вожделение, то это будет вожделение не к Кришне, а к Гопи, то есть к преданным Кришны, а это будет оскорбительно. Поэтому для женщины это благословение, а у мужчины - нет такого благословения.

Поэтому есть история, что мудрецы, увидев Господа Раму, так были пленены его красотой, что должны были родиться гопи, т.к. только женщина может чтобы оценить его как мужчину с точки зрения вожделения.

Поскольку эту чувство для женщин легкодоступно и по отношению к Господу для женщин не оскорбительно (в отличие от чувств мужчины, которые не к Господу, а к его преданным Гопи и потому оскорбительно), то вот вам и милость.

Впрочем, если мужчина "знает поле" согласно БГ, то он, испытывая вожделение, будет знать, что это вожделение Кршны к гопи, и красота, которая служит источником вожделения исходит из Радхарани, тогда и он сможет служить соответственно. Но это знание и умение служить не находится в уме.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> 2. Какое отношение сегодняшние женщины имеют к тем, кто взял на себя грех Индры? Это напоминает учение о первородном грехе - Ева вкусила, а мы без нашего согласия страдаем.


Все современные женщины совершили в прошлых жизнях подобный грех оскорбления брахмана, поэтому и получили женское тело, содержащее в себе указаную слабость. Точно как и все души, вкусившие запретный плод, пали подобно адаму и еве.
Души, не вкусившие запретный плод, по прежнему остаются в раю. У каждого из нас своя ева и свой адам. Также как и свой Кришна как на картинках танца раса.

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

> В этом стихе нет ничего про совокупление, зато есть про каму.


 Как это нет? Есть: *благословлены возможностью наслаждаться совокуплением все время, даже в период беременности, пока это не становится опасным для развития плода.
* В автопереводе: *даже во время беременности до тех пор, пока секс не вредит эмбриону*

*SB 6.9.9*
sasvat — perpetual; kama — of sexual desire; varena — because of the benediction; amhah — the sinful reaction for killing a brahmana; turiyam — one fourth; jagrhuh — accepted; striyah — women; rajah-rupena — in the form of the menstrual period; tasu — in them; amhah — the sinful reaction; masi masi — every month; pradrsyate — is visible.
_Translation:_ 
*In return for Lord Indra’s benediction that they would be able to enjoy lusty desires continuously, even during pregnancy for as long as sex is not injurious to the embryo, women accepted one fourth of the sinful reactions. As a result of those reactions, women manifest the signs of menstruation every month.*
_Purport:_ 
Women as a class are very lusty, and apparently their continuous lusty desires are never satisfied. In return for Lord Indra’s benediction that there would be no cessation to their lusty desires, women accepted one fourth of the sinful reactions for killing a br?hma?a.




> В этом стихе нет ничего про совокупление, зато есть про каму.


 Кама полисемантическое слово, но даже если в данном случае это вожделение, то всё равно как можно себе представить благословлённое совокупление без вожделения?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Кама полисемантическое слово, но даже если в данном случае это вожделение, то всё равно как можно себе представить благословлённое совокупление без вожделения?


Однако используется всё таки слово кама, а не совокупление. Кама может быть без совокупления. Кама возникает раньше совокупления. Кама является основой совокупления. 
А про совокупление без камы, ну так про совокупление там нет ни слова. Это уже додумано.
Совокупление кладет конец каме и потому вы удивляетесь, где же милость, но кама дает возможность не только совокуплению (которое источник деградации), но и прогрессу, если оно используется не для совокупления.

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

> используется всё таки слово кама, а не совокупление.


 Кама переводится как совокупление с санскрита на английский Прабхупадой, на русский с английского ББТ, и Ямуначарья Прабху тоже на это ссылается: http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=6285.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Кама переводится как совокупление с санскрита на английский Прабхупадой, на русский с английского ББТ, и Ямуначарья Прабху тоже на это ссылается: http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=6285.


Ну сами посмотрите:

_In return for Lord Indra’s benediction that they would be able to enjoy lusty desires continuously, even during pregnancy for as long as sex is not injurious to the embryo, women accepted one fourth of the sinful reactions. As a result of those reactions, women manifest the signs of menstruation every month._

http://www.vedabase.com/en/sb/6/9/9

Причем вот этого _"even during pregnancy for as long as sex is not enjurious to the embryo" (даже в период беременности, пока это не становится опасным для развития плода)_ вообще в санскрите нет

?а?ват — постоянного; к?ма — полового желания; варе?а — за благословение; а?ха? — вины за убийство брахмана; тур?йам — четверть; джаг?ху? — приняли; стрийа? — женщины; раджа?-р?пе?а — в форме менструации; т?су — у них; а?ха? — расплата за грех; м?си м?си — из месяца в месяц; прад??йате — видима.

Во первых Прабхупада вписал туда про секс и беременность когда там нет ни слова про это, во вторых бравые переводчики перевели с английского вожделение как совокупление.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Кама переводится как совокупление с санскрита на английский Прабхупадой, на русский с английского ББТ, и Ямуначарья Прабху тоже на это ссылается: http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=6285.


Порылся, нашел в интернете альтернативный перевод

_ шашват - постоянного; кама - полового желания; варена – за благословение; амхах - вины за убиение брахмана; турийам - четверть; джагрхух - приняли; стрийах - женщины; раджах-рупена - в форме менструации; тасу - у них; амхах - расплата за грех; маси маси - из месяца в месяц; прадршйате - видима

 Женщины взяли на себя четверть вины Индры в обмен на благословение, по которому они смогли испытывать неугасимое вожделение. За грех Индры у женщин появились месячные кровотечения._

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

> про секс и беременность там нет ни слова


 Комментируя, Шрила Прабхупада пользовался вспомогательными материалами - комментариями ачарьев и тд., а также ему диктовал Сам Кришна. Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами рассказывал об Упа-паранах, текстах описывающих нюансы Шастр. Например, в Махабхарате описано лишь, что сын Бхимы взял себе в жены дочь Дурьёдханы, а в Упа-пуранах этот эпизод рассмотрен подробно. Сравните с не упомянутыми в шлоке 3.23.16 семи этажах дворца Кардамы http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=15893




> во-вторых переводчики перевели с английского вожделение как совокупление


 Секс это итог, венец всей камы. Или знаменитая Кама-сутра не об этом? Если кама это обобщение, вожделение всякого рода, то почему следует исключить совокупление как частный и частый случай?




> Женщины взяли на себя четверть вины Индры в обмен на благословение, по которому они смогли испытывать неугасимое вожделение. За грех Индры у женщин появились месячные кровотечения.[/I]


А какая выгода женщинам взять на себя страдания от кровотечений и к тому же мучиться от неугасимого вожделения? Индра обманул женщин или они взяли не 25% греха, а 50%? Прабхупада же как раз описал в чём плотское благословение женщин

А возможно ли дословно перевести Маха Мантру, если на санскрите в ней пословно нет глаголов _Прошу, позволь мне преданно служить Тебе_ 
http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=4836

----------


## Sharada d.d.

Интересный диалог  :smilies: 

Валентин, Евгений Вам очень хорошо объяснил женское умонастроение  :smilies:  Если Вы не смогли понять, то не судьба.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Ну сами посмотрите:
> 
> _In return for Lord Indra’s benediction that they would be able to enjoy lusty desires continuously, even during pregnancy for as long as sex is not injurious to the embryo, women accepted one fourth of the sinful reactions. As a result of those reactions, women manifest the signs of menstruation every month._
> 
> http://www.vedabase.com/en/sb/6/9/9
> 
> Причем вот этого _"even during pregnancy for as long as sex is not enjurious to the embryo" (даже в период беременности, пока это не становится опасным для развития плода)_ вообще в санскрите нет
> 
> 
> ...


Шрила Прабхупада,как всегда, всё идеально перевел, в соответствии с предшествующими ачарьями. Он знает, о чем идет речь. В вашем последнем переводе про неугасимое вожделение нет логики, зачем человеку нужно вожделение без возможности его удовлетворить? 
Шрила Прабхупада объяснял, что в ведическом обществе, когда беременела женщина из высших сословьев, она уходила жить в дом к матери во избежание близких отношений с мужем, которые вредят ребенку. То есть муж и жена защищают ребенка от всякого вожделения. 
Полагаю, что женщины из низших сословий получили свое благословение вступать в связь без ограничений (похоже, что до этих времен в этом были ограничения и у них. Вряд ли у них были ограничения испытывать вожделение)

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> 3. Значит женщины в обмен на грех получили другой грех - возможность наслаждаться совокуплением все время, даже в период беременности? Обычно ведь благословение должно быть каким-то прогрессивным, благостным


Полубоги дают разные благословения страждущим, не только благостные. Как-то раз Шива дал демону Врикасуре свое благословение одним прикосновением размозжить голову любому http://harekryshna.blogspot.com/2010/07/88.html?m=1

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Комментируя, Шрила Прабхупада пользовался вспомогательными материалами - комментариями ачарьев и тд., а также ему диктовал Сам Кришна. Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами рассказывал об Упа-паранах, текстах описывающих нюансы Шастр. Например, в Махабхарате описано лишь, что сын Бхимы взял себе в жены дочь Дурьёдханы, а в Упа-пуранах этот эпизод рассмотрен подробно. Сравните с не упомянутыми в шлоке 3.23.16 семи этажах дворца Кардамы http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=15893


Если бы можно было посмотреть комментарии ачарьев, тогда можно было бы и говорить про это.

Почему этажей именно семь рассказывает в ШБ3.26 сын Кардамы Капила. Вначале Девахути прожила этот этап, а потом её сын, Господь Капила ей рассказал о том, что выше этих семи этажей, чего она и просила от мужа Кардамы, Кардама ей и ответил, что у тебя родится сын, он эти вопросы тебе и поставит на место. Вот он и рассказал, и про этажи и про Господа и про всё на свете.
Это не значит, что там в санскрите написано про семь этажей. Там написано просто несколько этажей (упари упари), но Прабхупада, зная о каких этажах речь, сразу переводит как семь этажей. И Господь Капила впоследствии проясняет этот момент.




> Секс это итог, венец всей камы.


Это смотря на что направлена кама. Этим она отличается от секса.
Я же приводил цитаты, что если кама направлена на Господа, то венцом будет не секс, а духовное совершенство.
http://www.vedabase.com/ru/sb/7/1/30
_Очень многие обрели освобождение, просто погрузившись в мысли о Кришне и оставив греховные занятия. Глубокая сосредоточенность ума на Господе может быть порождена вожделением , враждебностью, страхом, нежной привязанностью или преданным служением. Поэтому, чтобы получить милость Кришны, достаточно обратить к Нему свой ум, и сейчас я приведу несколько примеров, подтверждающих это._

http://www.vedabase.com/ru/sb/7/1/31
_О царь Юдхиштхира, гопи удостоились милости Кришны благодаря тому, что питали к Нему вожделение..._

Удостоились милости Кришны - это ли не благословение? Разве секс стал их венцом камы? Милость КРишны стала венцом их камы. Потому что кама направлена на Кришну во всех этих примерах.




> Если кама это обобщение, вожделение всякого рода, то почему следует исключить совокупление как частный и частый случай?


Кама- вожделение всякого рода, но результат зависит от объекта вожделения. Какой объект выберете, такой и результат. Если выбрать объектом особь другого пола, то конечно результатом будет совокупление. 
Но если объектом вожделения женщины выберут Кришну, то результатом будет духовное совершенство.
Все одинаково благословлены камой, но результат зависит от того, как этим благословением распорядиться.
Как в Библии, всем раздали по таланту (благословили), но один зарыл свой талант, а другой приумножил.




> А какая выгода женщинам взять на себя страдания от кровотечений и к тому же мучиться от неугасимого вожделения? Индра обманул женщин или они взяли не 25% греха, а 50%? Прабхупада же как раз описал в чём плотское благословение женщин


Вожделение отнюдь не неугасимое. Но после удовлетворения оно возникает вновь и вновь. Если удовлетворять его совокуплением, то ничего не достигается. А если удовлетворять служением Кришне, то достигается духовное совершенство.
Тем более, что если перевести как совокупление, то непонятно в чем тут благословение, т.к. мужчины могут наслаждаться совокуплением не меньше женщин, и беременности у мужчин нет, так что тут вообще никаких ограничений.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Шрила Прабхупада,как всегда, всё идеально перевел, в соответствии с предшествующими ачарьями. Он знает, о чем идет речь. В вашем последнем переводе про неугасимое вожделение нет логики, зачем человеку нужно вожделение без возможности его удовлетворить?


Прабхупада действительно перевел кама как вожделение (lusty desires). А вот почему на русский переведено как совокупление, это уже вопрос к переводчикам.
Про неугасимое имеется в виду, что вновь и вновь возникает после того, как удовлетворено. Действительно слово неудачное.
Впрочем в нашем пословном переводе не лучше "постоянного". Чем постоянное лучше неугасимого?
Если оно превращается в беспокойство, то если оно неугасимое или постоянное, то это проблема. Но если эта ваш двигатель на вимане, то хорошо, что он никогда не глохнет. В этом случае постоянство - благословение, а не проклятие когда речь о вожделении как о беспокойстве.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Полубоги дают разные благословения страждущим, не только благостные. Как-то раз Шива дал демону Врикасуре свое благословение одним прикосновением размозжить голову любому http://harekryshna.blogspot.com/2010/07/88.html?m=1


Да, могут и проклянуть хорошей жизнью, когда ничего не хочется и незачем куда-то стремиться. В этом смысле беспокойства - тоже благословения. И то, что они постоянные или неугасимые - тоже благословение.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

Наткнулся на знакомую историю в Тайттирия-самхите 2.5.1, наверняка искомые слова "наслаждаться совокуплением все время..." оттуда. Он обратился к компании женщин: возьмите треть моей вины. 
 - Дай же нам дар взамен. Пусть мы можем зачинать детей в период после месячных. Пусть мы можем по желанию наслаждаться совокуплением (самбхава) вплоть до родов. 
Поэтому женщины зачинают детей в период после месячных. Поэтому женщины наслаждаются совокуплением вплоть до родов. 
И треть вины, что они приняли, стала [женщиной с] запятнанной одеждой. Поэтому не надо контактировать с той, у кого запятнанная одежда, ни сидеть с нею, ни есть её пищу, ведь от неё исходит цвет вины. Или даже так говорят: пища женщин - это натирания, и потому не надо принимать от неё мази-натирания, а другое [можно принимать] по желанию. Сын, рождённый от совокупления с женщиной с запятнанными одеждами, станет подсудимым; рождённый от совокупления в лесу - вором; от совокупления с той, что отворачивалась - робким и стеснительным; от совокупления той, что купалась - утонет; от той, что намазывалась - с кожной болезнью; от той, что расчёсывала волосы - лысым и немощным; от той, что накрашивала глаза - слепым; от той, что чистила зубы - с грязными зубами; от той, что обрезала ногти - плохие ногти; от той, что крутилась - евнухом; от той, что пила с листа - пьяницей; от той, что пила из щербатого сосуда (со сколами и трещинами) - увечным. В течении трёх ночей он должен держать обет и пить с рук или из целого сосуда, чтобы охранить своё потомство.

----------


## Семён Сгулов

Шрила Прабхупада о вожделении говорит как о возможности осознать Кришну и как о том, что мешает Осознанию Кришны, Если вожделение направлено на Кришну, то вожделение - Кама - желание удовлетворять свои чувства будет трансформироваться (очищаться) за счёт этого живое существо может познать разницу между удовлетворением своих чувств и служением Кришне, однако вожделение - это не естественное состояние живого существа, Кришна не является объектом грех (в целом он источник и греха и благочестия),  а желание удовлетворять свои чувства говорит о том, что живое существо чувства и ум не сможет занять в служении Кришне, если только постепенно по средствам Камы к Кришне не осознает разницы между Духовным Благом и Благом от соприкосновения с Энергией материальной.

Индра после убийства Брахмана Вишварупы осознал тяжесть совершённого поступка. По милости матушки Земли, деревьев, женщин и воды грех Индры был перераспределён он не был нейтрализован!. 

Часть от греха перешла к составляющим мира материальной энергии : Земля получила Пустыни в Обмен на  самозаполнение каналов и рытвин, деревья получили непригодный для питья плод -сок в обмен на самоотрастание ветвей, Женщины месячные кровотечения - в обмен на возможность совокупления даже во время беременности, Вода - Непригодные Пузырьки и пену в обмен на увеличение объёмов других веществ. 

Вопрос: Грехи как правило либо Нейтрализуются безследно, либо замаливаются, либо по истечении определённого времени смешанного со страданиями Живое существо лишается его последствий. 

Мир гармоничен, и взаимосвязан, Как в данном случае поступать с частью греха Индры? Если попытаться его нейтрализовать (Прабхупада пишет, что Святое имя способно нейтрализовать любые Грехи в любом количестве и их последствия  и  семена Безследно! но нельзя обращаться к святому имени с желанием очистится но с желанием служения Кришне можно!!, то как это отразится на Индре и возможно ли нейтрализовать последствия Греха Индры? если даже сам Индра распределил последствия Греха таки вот образом? Ведь сделка заключена! И второе если это просто Цветистый язык Вед, то тогда надо просто избавится от сладострастия- если так, что что произойдёт с благословением Индры и какова по этому поводу точка зрения представителя Кришны - Вед?  

Если можно то дайте ответ в свете Маха-Мантры и Наставлений Ачариев. Спасибо Харе Кришна.

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

> И треть вины, что они приняли, стала [женщиной с] запятнанной одеждой. Поэтому не надо контактировать с той, у кого запятнанная одежда, ни сидеть с нею, ни есть её пищу, ведь от неё исходит цвет вины.


Странно, что в ШБ упомянуты лишь женщины, хотя менструация бывает также и у самок некоторых плацентарных млекопитающих (эволюционно близких к человеку приматов, летучих мышей и прыгунчиковых)

----------


## Эдвард

2 Валентин Шеховцов
Как вариант: "не было, появилось" и "было ранее".

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Индра после убийства Брахмана Вишварупы осознал тяжесть совершённого поступка. По милости матушки Земли, деревьев, женщин и воды грех Индры был перераспределён он не был нейтрализован!.


Я думаю грех Индры был нейтрализован.

Что такое убийство брахмана? Брахман это разум. Убийство брахмана - это неразумный поступок. Допустим мы совершаем насилие. Это неразумно. Это убийство Брахмана. Но если положить на это насилие заплатку разума, то грех будет нейтрализован. Допустим у нас склонность совершать насилие. Но если мы работаем хирургом, то это насилие оправдано. Оно во спасение. Всё равно ведь будет совершено насилие во спасение, поэтому Индра и говорит - раз уж всё равно нужно где-то совершать насилие, то давайте пусть будет это то насилие, которое я совершил уже. Приложим это насилие в том месте, где оно всё равно нужно!

И так убиваем двух зайцев. Во первых глупое насилие стало нужным насилием (нейтрализовано), а во вторых не совершили нового (нужного) насилия. И за это награда каждому.

Посмотрите как употребил Индра свое насилие. Раны земли пусть зарастают. Раны деревьев пусть зарастают ветвями, раны женщины пусть зарастают потомством.

Ведь всё равно и в первом и во втором и в третьем случае по жизни совершается это насилие. И раз оно всё равно совершается, то Индра придумал туда направить не новое насилие, а свое старое насилие. И за то, что одним насилием стало меньше, за это награда, каждому кто согласился на такую сделку. Причем награду они выбрали сами. А за то, что всё равно это насилие - нам предупреждение - не соприкасайтесь с насилием.

Грех Индры приложили в том месте, где он всё равно нужен и таким образом грех нейтралирован. Как если кто-то хочет кого-то бить, ну пусть он идет бьет врагов. Так не будет греха, т.к. такое насилие станет дхармой.

То есть Индра предложил применить свое насилие в том месте, где насилие необходимо по дхарме. И таким образом насилие есть, но греха нет.

----------


## Семён Сгулов

Последствия От Греха Индра с согласия Вишну разумеется, мы говорим о Полубогах, разделил. То есть поступок в Виде убийства Брахамана уже принёся свои последствия. Неизвестно чем это могло для Индры обернуться, однако вот такое разумное решение было принято. Вы Берётё на себя часть последствий Греха а Мы Вам даём благословения. То есть эта часть греха уже принадлежит вышепереичсленным-документ подписан и утвержден высшим руководством. Соттветственно это часть последствий уже индре не принадлежит, а ложится своей ношей на тех кто перечислен - соответственно 2 варианта либо Очистится ? Либо? (оставаясь с этой частью последствий Греха Убийства Брахмана) -что делать ?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Соттветственно это часть последствий уже индре не принадлежит, а ложится своей ношей на тех кто перечислен - соответственно 2 варианта либо Очистится ? Либо? (оставаясь с этой частью последствий Греха Убийства Брахмана) -что делать ?


Если бы он лег ношей, то в этом не было бы никакого смысла. Какая разница кому искупать грех Индре или другим дживам? Смысл появляется, если грех исчезает и искупать ничего не надо. Если вы сделаете глупость и придумаете как использовать эту глупость в качестве дхармы, то глупость исчезнет как вроде её и не было, и ничего искупать не нужно.
Тем более, чем другие дживы лучше Индры? Индре проще было бы искупить чем им. Но Индра поступил умнее, и ничего искупать не нужно.
Чем например земля искупает грех? Ямами? Но ямы в ней и так появляются, что с индрой что без индры. То же самое и с деревьями. Чем они искупают? Срезанные ветки и так появляются. Если бы грех Индры лег на них, то
появились бы дополнительные ямы (Ямы Индры). Таких ям нет. Или дополнительные срезанные ветки (порезы Индры). Таких тоже нет. То же самое и с женщинами. Появились бы дополнительные кровотечения. Те кровотечения что есть, они не от Индры, точно так, как и ветки срезаются не от Индры, и ямы в земле появляются не от Индры.

----------


## Семён Сгулов

> Если бы он лег ношей, то в этом не было бы никакого смысла. Какая разница кому искупать грех Индре или другим дживам? Смысл появляется, если грех исчезает и искупать ничего не надо. Если вы сделаете глупость и придумаете как использовать эту глупость в качестве дхармы, то глупость исчезнет как вроде её и не было, и ничего искупать не нужно.
> Тем более, чем другие дживы лучше Индры? Индре проще было бы искупить чем им. Но Индра поступил умнее, и ничего искупать не нужно.
> Чем например земля искупает грех? Ямами? Но ямы в ней и так появляются, что с индрой что без индры. То же самое и с деревьями. Чем они искупают? Срезанные ветки и так появляются. Если бы грех Индры лег на них, то
> появились бы дополнительные ямы (Ямы Индры). Таких ям нет. Или дополнительные срезанные ветки (порезы Индры). Таких тоже нет. То же самое и с женщинами. Появились бы дополнительные кровотечения. Те кровотечения что есть, они не от Индры, точно так, как и ветки срезаются не от Индры, и ямы в земле появляются не от Индры.


Грех и его последствия - это разные вещи! 

Под грехом понимается : склонность к удовлетворению своих чувств в свете бхагавата-дхармы (то есть это отклонение от нормы Дхармы) и склонность к удовлетворению своих чувств в свете асура-дхармы (то есть это норма Дхармы). 

Кришна говорит: ты должен знать что есть: _действие_, _бездействие_, _запрещённое действие_. 
-Действие может быть греховное и благочестивое. 
-Бездействие так же греховное и благочестивое, 
-Запрещённое действие не может быть не греховным не благочестивым, оно по своим последствиям относится к категории - не при каких обстоятельствах совершать нельзя. 

Данные категории деятельности рассматриваются и анализируются в разных *Дхармах* по разному! Относительно того каким сознанием обладает Живое существо - какие гуны на него влияют. И эти категории могут наполнятся смыслом и приобретать характер конкретных предписаний только с учётом сознания Живого существа и возможностей его разума к восприятию (Способоности Ума, Разума, Тонкого тела), а также влияния гуны на сознание.

В обоих *Дхармах* есть знание о Боге, о Душе и о смысле жизни. У асуров смысл жизни в удовлетворении собственных чувств, у преданных смысл жизни в служении господу и удовлетворении Господа. У асуров действие, бездействие, запрещенное действие также имеют понятие: греховной и благочестивой деятельности.  

В асура-дхарме Вы также всё познаёте и приобретаете знание относительно своей природы, природы материального мира и Бога. но цель Ваших познаний - это удовлетворение своих чувств. В бхагавата-дхарме -это служение Господу и удовлетворение его!
асуры устремляются к плодам деятельности для наслаждения себя, а преданные для наслаждения Кришны. Асура-дхарма и бхагавата-дхарма.

Так вот в асура-дхарме:

- Грех - то есть то, что (в бхагавата-дхарме - значит склонность к удовлетворению своих чувств определённым образом), грехом не является, а наоборот считается приобретаемым счастьем. То есть демоничные личности находятся под преобладающих влиянием гуны невежества - поэтому они склонны считать Богом Господа Шиву или иных полубогов - дарующих им возможность эту склонность удовлетворять. Это асура-Дхарма и греховная деятельность.

- Благочестивая деятельность в асура-дхарме - Это средство для получения возможности совершать греховною ( в бхагавата-дхарме порицаемую и рассматриваемую как необходимую для преодоления склонность к удовлетворению собственных чувств) деятельность и дающую наслаждение (ощущение мирского счастья - гуна Благости)) чувствам деятельность.    

Преданные устремлены к плодам, чтобы их предложить Кришне, а асуры, чтобы этими плодами наслаждаться.

В бхагата-дхарме под грехом понимается, то что живое существо удовлетворяет свои чувства а не чувства господа Кришны, поэтому преданных учат, что Кришне нельзя предлагать мясо, наркотики, убивать, грабить, насиловать и так далее. То есть, если в асура-дхарме это норма есть мясо, курить, сражаться с другими (пример: ты у меня такой сильный всех врагов победил), то в бхагавата-дхарме это грех (пример: господь Кришна друг все живых существ и тот кто ему служит тоже друг всех живых существ, Арджуна сражался только потому,что это удовлетворяло Господа Кришну). То есть счастьем в бхагавата-дхарме считается удовлетворение Господа, если живое существо удовлетворяет свои чувства, то это в дхарме считается грехом, а значит надо избавится от склонности совершать такие поступки и обрести знание в той или иной конкретной ситуации (Арджуна на курукшетре приобрёл, а Вася Иванов в библиотеке 5 класса, а Петя из общения с Махараджем, а Валера в интернете и так далее). 

Благочестивая деятельность в бхагавата-дхарме та же самая, но цель это либо служение Кришне либо духовное самоосознание ( буду следовать заповедям Господа Кришны-например предписания варн-ашрамы дхармы, с целью приобретения книг Шримад-Бхагаватам или билета в Индию к местам паломничества).

А теперь по факту:

1. _Если Вы всерьёз думаете, что в асура-дхарме нет понятия о Боге и о Брахманах то Вы не правы: не надо путать тех у кого вообще нет представления о себе и боге и Асура!!!!_ 

2. _Если Вы считате, что в асура-дхарме можно убивать Брахмана, то я Вас спешу огорчить. Убийство Брахмана как в асура-дхарме так и в бхагавата-дхарме относится не к греховной, а к ЗАПРЕЩЁННОЙ деятельности! КАТЕГОРИЧЕСКИ ЗАПРЕЩАЕТСЯ и ТАМ и ТАМ!_

Анализировать карму в том числе её последствия, её ростки и так далее:- дело не благодарное, а тем более здесь на форуме Сознания Кришны.

Запрещенной деятельность называется потому, что последствия от её совершения будут необратимые то есть Вы не сможете никакими усилиями или стараниями их преодолеть. То есть вообще нет таких средств во вселенной, которые смогут нейтрализовать последствия запрещённой деятельности.
Убийство Брахмана - Это как раз тот поступок-последствия от которого не возможно ни как нейтрализовать! (Кроме вмешательства Воли Верховного Господа - Вишну или Нараяны)

Под последствиями греха понимается изменение формы и качества материальной энергии, которая присутствует во всех телах обитателей материальной Вселенной в соответствии с тяжестью совершённого запрещенного действия. 

Брахман -это тот, кто обладает всеми Лучшими качествами, которые только может иметь Живое существо: 
-бесстрашие
-отреченность
-целомудрие
-аскетизм
-простота
-мудрость 
-скромность
-милосердие
-сострадание
-порядочность
-миролюбие
-доброта
-терпимость
-жертвенность и так далее
-знание духовной и материальной сторон жизни
-религиозность

Убив Брахмана живое существо лишается всех перечисленных и не упомянутых качеств, всех благословений и всего самого хорошего. Такого справедливое наказание для того, кто лишил Брахмана - жизни. По сути сам себя лишил всего самого лучше в жизни. 

Индра совершив тягчайший проступок перераспределил последствия, то есть осознавая, тяжесть совершённого поступка живое существо в страхе хочет избавится от грядущих состояний. 

О Каких состояниях идёт речь в данном случае. Если Вы получаете последствия по Карме, то Ваш Ум, который является частью Вашей кармы, его состояние не будет иметь возможности к развитию качеств необходимых для осознания простых вещей ( Кришна говорит в Бхагават-Гите, если ты будешь действовать как вздумается, то просто утратишь себя), для понимания смысла жизни и глубины философских истин. Вы просто не сможете отказаться от греховной деятельности-  к примеру (так как разницу просто не увидите) сладострастия по причине, того, что Ваш ум уже несёт часть последствий воздаяния от греха Индры! То есть последствия в Виде Кармы отражаются в уме таким образом, что Материальная природа Вам не позволяет преодолеть страх перед жизнью или перед Богом, и поэтому Вы всегда будете трусливым и похотливым. то есть Греховность ( выраженная в части последствий греха Индры) породит еще большую греховность, так как страх - это уже плохая карма, Брахманы они в своей культуре очень миролюбивы и не боятся законов мироздания,зная разницу между грехом, добродеятелью и высшей истиной. Не трудно догадаться о иных проблемах, которые приходят по карме от убийства Брахмана.

Индра Дал женщинам возможность совокупляться всё время, а взамен они получили часть последствий плохой кармы Индры, то есть саму возможность испытывать не ослабевающее половое влечение они получили от Индры, но часть греха от убийства Брахмана проявилось именно в открытых месячных кровотечениях! Именно те кровотечения, которые есть они согласно Шримад-Бхагаватам олицетворяет часть греха Индры!  

Именно поэтому я пишу, что согласно Шримад-Бхагаватам Святое имя (находящееся вне сфере материального сознания-оно за рамками мирской религиозности, морали, и всего что находится в материальной вселенной) нейтрализует и саму склонность к удовлетворению собственных чувств и последствия от действий совершаемых с целью их удовлетворения. То есть всё что касается Вас как души, Ваших Кармических-плохих или хороших последствий, в том числе желаний, в том числе склонностей к удовлетворению чувств в практике Бхакти - йоги, а значит в бхагавата-дхарме будет нейтрализовано полностью (Прабхупада пишет безследно!). Мы говорим о душе с её наклонностями и проблемами в свете отождествления себя с телом, у души иные потребности.

Что же касается _асура-дхармы_, то здесь наоборот такое вот благословение достойно приобретения. Ваше половое влечение никогда не будет ослабевать. То есть по благословению Индры естественный процесс материальных вкусов:
 - насыщения, пресыщения и отвращения не будет касаться благословленного! А остальных будет. Если это понятно, тогда вновь вопрос как отразится нейтрализация последствий Греха Индры на мироздании и в его гармонии в которой даже Грех становится источником благословений. 

Харе Кришна.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

> И второе если это просто Цветистый язык Вед,


точно, это просто цветистый язык. По одной из версий тех же Вед, Индру грех вообще не коснулся: 
Каушитаки-упанишада 3.1. И сказал ему Индра: "Меня познай. Познание меня я поистине полагаю наиболее полезным для человека. Я убил Трёхглавого, сына Тваштара. Я отдал гиенам сдерживающих себя арунмукхов. Нарушив многие уговоры, я убил потомков Прахлады на небе, пауломов – в воздушном пространстве, а калакханджей – на земле. Ни один волос не убавится [у меня] за это. Мир того, кто знает меня таким, не убавится от каких бы то ни было поступков его – ни от убийства матери, ни от отцеубийства, ни от воровства, ни от умерщвления зародыша. Какое бы зло ни совершил он, смуглость не сойдет с его лица".
А другие мудрецы вообще по-другому видели: убивал не Индра, а посланный им Трита, грех пал на аптьев, а с них - на людей, что жертвуют без даров жрецам: 
Ригведа 10.8.8. Зная оружие, идущее от предков, этот
Аптья, посланный Индрой, победил в борьбе. 
Убив трехглавого, о семи лучах, 
Трита выпустил коров у сына Тваштара.Шатапатха-брахмана 1.2.3.1. Поистине, разделенным начетверо был вначале Агни. Тот  Агни, которого (боги)  выбрали вначале на хотарство,  убежал. И тот, кого вторым  выбрали, убежал. И тот,  кого третьим выбрали, убежал. А этот вот нынешний Агни  схоронился  со страха. Вошел  он в воды. Отыскав, силой стали тащить (его) боги из вод. Плюнул он на воды  (и сказал): «Оплеваны  вы, которые не дают прибежища и из которых  меня, вашего, ведут против  воли!» Отсюда и возникли Аптья-божества: Трита, Двита и Еката. 
2. Ходили они вместе с Индрой, как ходит сейчас за царем брахман. Когда убивал он Вишварупу, трехглавого сына Тваштара, они-то знали, что тот будет убит. И именно Трита убил его немедля. Индру подлинно миновал этот (грех). Ведь он бог. 
3. А эти вот (боги, понуждавшие Агни к хотарству), сказали: «Пусть примут грех на себя те, кто знал, что тот будет убит!» — Как это? — Пусть яджна счищает на них (нечистое) с себя! Когда (адхварью) выливает им обмывки с миски и ополоски с пальцев, это яджна счищает на них (нечистое) с себя.
4. А эти Аптьи сказали: «Давайте переведем этот (грех на тех, кто) подальше от нас!» — На кого? — А кто будет жертвовать без жертвенного подношения жрецам! Поэтому пусть не жертвует приношение без жертвенного подношения жрецам. Ведь яджна счищает с себя (нечистое) на Аптья, а Аптьи счищают на того, кто жертвует приношение без жертвенного подношения жрецам.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

Семен, имея столько ответов, как так получается, что у вас остаются вопросы? А если вы не удовлетворены вашим знанием или оно не полное (раз имеете вопросы), то почему предлагаете другим свои ответы, раз и сами ими не удовлетворены?
А если ваше знание не полно (раз есть вопросы), то отчего вы так уверены что оно истинно?
А если оно полно, то отчего появляются вопросы?

Как может быть истинным свет, который не освещает всё углы?

Мне это напоминает ситуацию из фильма Кин-дза-дза "Уэф: А этот пацак всё время говорит на языках, продолжения которых не знает!"

Уж вы извините за прямоту. Что я вижу - Вы оперируете конструкциями которые снаружи вы воспринимаете как однообразные, но на деле они внутренне противоречивы между собой, и потому не могут быть выстроены в одну линию, т.к. они
противоречат друг другу, опровергают друг друга, соответственно если готовить торт из ингридиентов, читая только названия по этикеткам, но не зная их внутренней сути, то вкусный настоящий реальный торт не получается.

И боюсь даже привести примеры, т.к. в ответ вновь получу набор упаковок с несусветным рецептом.

Чтобы решить этот вопрос, нужно взять и разобрать вначале каждый ингридиент. Сладкое-соленое-острое и т.д.
А если будут говорить, что где-то вычитали или почему-то решили, что соль сладкая, а сахар острый, и что торт
нужно жарить на подсолнечном масле, а не печь, то вроде бы и слова из рецептов, и эти рецепты применяются,
но сложно обсуждать почему торт всё таки невкусный.
Нужно оставить торт и обсудить вначале что соль соленая, сахар сладкий, и почему сгущеное молоко не делают соленым, а жареную картошку не варят в чайнике. Отдельно каждый маленький пункт. Тогда общая конструкция, если вы потом
начнете готовить, не будет уже такой несусветной.

Уж извините еще раз за прямоту.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

Кришна сказал Арджуне, "ведя ученые речи, ты сокрушаешься о том, что недостойно скорби."
Это та же самая ситуация. Кришна поймал Арджуну на том, что если тот такой знающий ученый,
то почему это знание не избавило его от скорби? Тем более непонятно почему в скорбь
его повергло то, что согласно знанию же недостойно скорби. А если это знание ему не помогло
или использовалось неправильно, то зачем он его демонстрировал Кришне?

----------


## Семён Сгулов

> Семен, имея столько ответов, как так получается, что у вас остаются вопросы? А если вы не удовлетворены вашим знанием или оно не полное (раз имеете вопросы), то почему предлагаете другим свои ответы, раз и сами ими не удовлетворены?
> А если ваше знание не полно (раз есть вопросы), то отчего вы так уверены что оно истинно?
> А если оно полно, то отчего появляются вопросы?
> 
> Как может быть истинным свет, который не освещает всё углы?
> 
> Мне это напоминает ситуацию из фильма Кин-дза-дза "Уэф: А этот пацак всё время говорит на языках, продолжения которых не знает!"
> 
> Уж вы извините за прямоту. Что я вижу - Вы оперируете конструкциями которые снаружи вы воспринимаете как однообразные, но на деле они внутренне противоречивы между собой, и потому не могут быть выстроены в одну линию, т.к. они
> ...


. 

А в чём по Вашему мнению в данном случае проявилась противоречивость?

То, что есть преданные и демоны знают все, кто знаком с философией Бхактиведанты. Знания о демоничном образе жизни мне предостаточно и вопрос на тему как живут Асура и Сура у меня нет.

Но если кому - то удалось осознать причину своего неутомимого полового влечения в свете фактов приводимых в Шримад-Бхагаватам - это ли не первый шаг к преодолению гуны страсти и невежества?. Хотя да Брахманы могут занимать всё и всех в преданном служении, Но тогда надо повнимательнее ознакомится с историей Хираньякашипу и господа Нрисимхадевы и если такая форма освобождения привлекает, то надо быть готовым к приобретению такой вот милости. 

Именно потому, что я не знаю какого будет продолжение, проистекающее из попытки нейтрализовать последствия части Греха Индры (а если проще то благословение, которая я получил когда то от Вишну в виде не преедающегося вкуса от сексуальных удовольствий ), в свете могущества Святого имени. 

Поэтому я и спрашиваю не только Вас но и всех практикующих воспевание святых имён Господа и преданных, которые тут выкладывают своё мнение или опыт и мне оно очень интересно, в том числе и Ваше.

Не за что мне Вас извинять.

----------


## Семён Сгулов

> Кришна сказал Арджуне, "ведя ученые речи, ты сокрушаешься о том, что недостойно скорби."
> Это та же самая ситуация. Кришна поймал Арджуну на том, что если тот такой знающий ученый,
> то почему это знание не избавило его от скорби? Тем более непонятно почему в скорбь
> его повергло то, что согласно знанию же недостойно скорби. А если это знание ему не помогло
> или использовалось неправильно, то зачем он его демонстрировал Кришне?


Отношения Кришны и Арджуны достойны поклонения и имеют очень глубокий философский подтекст. Бхагават-Гита и Шримад-Бхагаватам предназначены для тех, кто уже усвоил все заповеди Господа в том числе и не убей! Кто усвоил правила ахимсы. Если каждый просто начнёт подражать отношениям Господа Кришны и Арджуны, оставаясь на платформе маха-майи ( материальной энергии-где не проявлен Господь), то Вашим Господом станет Ваше ложное его, и Ваши греховные привычки к удовлетворению Вашей же страсти от Невежества в виде насилия и убийства - так, что лично я не спешу с Выводами относительно себя и причислению себя к Вечным спутникам Господа Кришны.

Убивать тех, кто мне не понравился, а потом сослаться на Волю Кришны - дело предосудительное и не только мной. 

Касаемо скорби: Разве в этом есть противоречие? Для любого "Арджуны" Сексуальная Жизнь - это материализм жуткий, еще и не очень привлекателный, что противоречивого в том, что в данном случае "Арджуна" хочет узнать, что принесёт ему избавление от благословения к неослабевающему половому желанию?

----------


## Семён Сгулов

> Уж вы извините за прямоту. Что я вижу - Вы оперируете конструкциями которые снаружи вы воспринимаете как однообразные, но на деле они внутренне противоречивы между собой, и потому не могут быть выстроены в одну линию, т.к. они
> противоречат друг другу, опровергают друг друга.
> .


Харанькашипу и Прахлада Махарадж. Демон и Великий преданный.

Махараджа Прахлада сказал: О царь, источник моей силы, о котором ты спрашиваешь, — это источник и твоей силы. Любая сила исходит от Него. Он один наделяет силой не только тебя или меня, но и всех остальных. Без Него никто не имел бы силы. Движущимися и неподвижными, высшими и низшими живыми существами — в том числе и Господом Брахмой — управляет сила Верховной Личности Бога.

Вы с этим не согласны ? Об этом противоречии идёт речь ?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

Семен, противоречий столько, что не знаешь за что хвататься. Они нарастают как снежный ком. Вы бежите
впереди этого кома и сетуете о своей доле.

Вот мы еще не успели даже начать, а уже в самом вопросе накопился ком противоречий. Вы стараетесь
бежать впереди паровоза, даже не замечая что паровоз едет в другую сторону. Так это мне видится.

Причем противоречия касаются не только философии. Даже просто логика.

Вот например уже сейчас вы пишете



> сознать причину ... в свете фактов приводимых в Шримад-Бхагаватам


И тут же в следующем посту




> Бхагават-Гита и Шримад-Бхагаватам предназначены для тех, кто уже усвоил все заповеди Господа в том числе и не убей! Кто усвоил правила ахимсы. Если каждый просто начнёт подражать отношениям Господа Кришны и Арджуны, оставаясь на платформе маха-майи ( материальной энергии-где не проявлен Господь), то Вашим Господом станет Ваше ложное его, и Ваши греховные привычки к удовлетворению Вашей же страсти от Невежества в виде насилия и убийства - так, что лично я не спешу с Выводами относительно себя и причислению себя к Вечным спутникам Господа Кришны.


Если вы не считаете возможным причислять себя к тем, кому подходят наставления ШБ и БГ, то зачем в предыдущем посту интересуетесь мнением в свете ШБ?

Или вот 


> Для любого "Арджуны" Сексуальная Жизнь - это материализм жуткий, еще и не очень привлекателный, что противоречивого в том, что в данном случае "Арджуна" хочет узнать, что принесёт ему избавление от благословения к неослабевающему половому желанию?


В этом сообщении вы делаете утверждения (по поводу которых не имеете сомнений), а потом хотите узнать как избавиться от того, что является следствием ваших утверждений, от которых вы избавляться не собираетесь судя по всему.

Тут остается только развести руками. Вы вроде бы спрашиваете, но предварительно заткнув рот всем возможным аргументам.

_"Благословите меня избавиться от благословений потому что благословения мне не нужны, т.к. они вредны, но всё-таки благословите да будь проклят этот благословитель"._ 

Так это выглядит.

Вы всё таки разберитесь вначале, нужно ли вам благо и для этого благословения или вам нужно сохранение вашего мнения о том, что благословения вообще никому не нужны вообще, и вам в частности.

_"Товарищ милиционер, все знают, что нельзя переходить на зеленый свет и не переубеждайте меня. Лучше скажите, как мне перейти на красный, ведь я вижу, что машины мне не дают?"._ 

Ну и как тут быть?

_"Доктор, я хочу похудеть, но не собираюсь прекращать переедание и неподвижный образ жизни. Дайте мне рецепт"_

То же самое с грехом Индры, сурами, асурами и многое многое другое. Не важно что именно, но вопрос ведь не в частности, а в самом подходе. Подход не дает возможности обсудить частности.

Вы хотите слушать ответ только в том русле в котором почему то решили, что он должен лежать. А если ответ
и решение лежит в другой плоскости, то как вам помочь? 

_"Помогите, только помощь мне не нужна, поскольку я и так знаю то-то и се-то, но всё равно нужна помощь, но только вот такая, которая бы не нарушила мое знание, которое мне не дает помощи"_

Если вы задаете вопросы, то не должны бы вперед советовать тому, кого спрашиваете, в какой плоскости должен лежать его ответ, и какие ваши аргументы можно трогать, а какие нет.

_"Мои аргументы мне не помогают, поэтому вы выскажите свое мнение, только не трогайте моих аргументов. И чтобы вам было неповадно их трогать, я их вынесу в утверждения."_ 

Это как?

Поэтому разговора не получается.

Может мне всё это показалось. Погода сегодня такая, заметает.

----------


## Семён Сгулов

> 1)Семен, противоречий столько, что не знаешь за что хвататься. Они нарастают как снежный ком. Вы бежите
> впереди этого кома и сетуете о своей доле.
> 
> 2)Вот мы еще не успели даже начать, а уже в самом вопросе накопился ком противоречий. Вы стараетесь
> бежать впереди паровоза, даже не замечая что паровоз едет в другую сторону. Так это мне видится.
> 
> 3)Причем противоречия касаются не только философии. Даже просто логика.
> 
> 4)Если вы не считаете возможным причислять себя к тем, кому подходят наставления ШБ и БГ, то зачем в предыдущем посту интересуетесь мнением в свете ШБ?
> ...


1.) А причём тут моя доля? Если Вы в моих словах нашли какой то скрытый посыл о том, что я чем-то недоволен в свете мной написанного, то отнюдь это не так, негодования есть, но у меня нет и не было желания изливать здесь Вам лично или кому-то еще. Поэтому если Вам показалось, что я на что жалуюсь или о чём то негодую, то это лишь показалось. 

2.) Вопрос, который я задал очень простой. Напомню: Нарушит ли гармонию мироздания нейтрализация последствий части греха Господа Индры - которые, нашли своё проявление в той или иной форме в карме (судьбе) живых существ? В этом вопросе тоже есть противоречия? 

В ходе рассмотрения этого вопроса я напомнил, кто такие асуры и кто такие суры, если мое мнение в чём то разошлось с мнением Ачариев, то тогда я буду очень рад если этот вопрос будет рассмотрен в свете мнения тех или иных представителей философии сознания Кришны и моё виденье, относительно Суров и Асуров станет более ясным. Я не претендую на Шастра-Fight-Combat. Ответ на вопрос и ясность понимания вот и всё что нужно. :smilies:  Вы же меня по-моему просто приспустить пытаетесь своим собственным мнением. Мне ответ нужен.

Повторюсь : Я именно поэтому здесь вопросы и задаю а не на форумах других религиозных конфессий. 

3.) Причём здесь моя логика? Вопросы духовной сферы бытия как минимум находятся в компетенции Духовного разума и логика исходит из чёткого понимания философии Веданты, что не возможно без реализации своей духовной сущности.  На платформе умствования решить вопросы, находящиеся за её рамками не возможно. Это просто болтовня получится, знаете как говорят: - Курам насмех. И вот мне не хочется постоянно краснеть за информированность или умозрительность выводов философии сознания Кришны (которая по идее этого лишена (являясь научным процессом, а не простым порождением ума)) не имея даже Веры в слова ачариев и как результат славу и могущество Святого имени, которые они же мне и дают  :smilies:  Вот это действительно противоречиво, ставить своё мнение поперёк мнения тех, кто дал мне старт.. 

4.) Арджуна в маха-майе и Арджуна в йога-майе это не сопоставимые вещи. В одном случае это мнительность, а в другом -это знание о своей природе (где господь уже проявлен как колесничий чувств ума и так далее.) Именно потому, что я считаю их взаимоотношения авторитетными именно в их словах и взаимоотношениях я  вижу возможность осознать истинность своего положения. А не слепо будучи не преданным Верховной личности Бога наставлять - вводить в еще большее заблуждение других живых существ, просто подражая отношениям Кришны и Арджуны.
Зачем выискивать в моих словах противоречия не обращая внимания на суть?

5.) Еще раз напомню о мнении тех, кто считается авторитетами философии сознания Кришны. Если мои утверждения с ними расходятся, тогда стоит от них избавится, а если нет, то именно в свете них я буду рассматривать ту или иную ситуацию и проблему. Если моё утверждение не расходится с мнением ачариев, но с Вашим расходится тогда извините. На то он и авторитет.

6.) Вот такого умонастроения я точно не придерживался. Это Вам точно показалось. А вот касаемо, того что мне не известно, что будет если я избавлюсь от Благословения к неослабевающему сексуальному удовлетворению, то: - это так я не знаю, и поэтому спрашиваю. Но господа Индру я не в чём не виню, потому, что знаю, что Вишну по средствам полубогов удовлетворяет даже самые омерзительные желания Живых существ. И избавляет от этого тоже он. 

Те, кто это практиковали  смогут ответить, а если не практиковали то не смогут, а значит те кто так же как и господь Индра любит удовлетворять своё не утихающее сексуальное желание ответить не сможет. Я еще раз повторюсь я задаю этот вопрос на форуме, где есть и преданные и практикующие воспевание святых имён Господа Вайшнавы.

7.) Для практики сознания Кришны в свете бхагавата-дхармы такое благословение не благоприятно,для наслаждения своих чувств в свете асура-дхармы такое благословение благоприятно, что здесь противоречивого?. Но свою демоничность я не отрицал никогда ( совесть пока есть ), поэтому в чём здесь вопрос? Кому-то может быть и не известно о том, что их сладострастие берёт свою силу и начало именно в таком вот благословении. 

Соответственно не трудно догадаться, что если человек избавится от такого вот Благословения, то возникнет 2-й вопрос, а что будет с частью Греха Индры? Вновь вопрос требует ответа! Если живое существо избавляется от не угасающего сексуального желания то и кровотечения (на примере Женщин) не будут иметь необходимости. Вопрос так это или нет? 
Опять противоречие?

8. Касаемо аргументов, еще раз повторюсь свои аргументы я выдвигаю в свете учения Бхактиведанты и только потому, что в его учении это аргументировано: касаемо сладострастия, склонности к греху, как не одобрительному ачариями, я разграничил две Дхармы - Асуров и Суров. Зачем мне слушать Аргументы Демонов касаемо преданности Кришне. Это как? То есть я должен принять наставления к Греху и Гонять на ложняке с крестиком на шее (общее)

Можно не комментировать. Достаточно просто ответить на вопрос в свете учения Бхактиведанты, а не crash-information-battle устраивать. 

Харе Кришна.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

Если речь об авторитетах, можно тогда попросить ссылку что говорит учение бхактиведанты про асура-дхарму?

----------


## Семён Сгулов

Да, конечно Весь Шримад-Бхагаватам от начала и до 9-10-12 песни помоему раскрывает понятие Демоничности и Преданности Кришне. В интернете полно книг Шрилы Прабхупады.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Кому-то может быть и не известно о том, что их сладострастие берёт свою силу и начало именно в таком вот благословении.


То есть, а как же справедливость? Индра виноват в наших грехах? А мы белые и пушистые? Тогда почему мы не в раю?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Да, конечно Весь Шримад-Бхагаватам от начала и до 9-10-12 песни помоему раскрывает понятие Демоничности и Преданности Кришне. В интернете полно книг Шрилы Прабхупады.


Да, но в чем суть асура дхармы согласно учения бхактиведанты? Разве демон это не тот, кто нарушает дхарму?

_"Введенные в заблуждение ложным эго, силой, гордыней, вожделением и гневом, демоны ненавидят Бога, который пребывает в их телах и в телах всех остальных живых существ, и поносят истинную религию."_ (БГ)

То есть ненавидят Бога (источника дхармы) и поносят религию (дхарму)

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Те, кто это практиковали смогут ответить, а если не практиковали то не смогут, а значит те кто так же как и господь Индра любит удовлетворять своё не утихающее сексуальное желание ответить не сможет.


Они, быть может, могли бы ответить, но вам же не нужен ответ, вам нужна цитата. А какое отношение упомянутая вами практика имеет к цитатам?
Вы в одном месте пишете, что вам нужен ответ от тех кто практиковали, а в другом пишете, что вам нужна цитата (от ачарьев).

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> 8. Касаемо аргументов, еще раз повторюсь свои аргументы я выдвигаю в свете учения Бхактиведанты и только потому, что в его учении это аргументировано: касаемо сладострастия, склонности к греху, как не одобрительному ачариями, я разграничил две Дхармы - Асуров и Суров.


Склонность к греху - это разве дхарма? Вы разграничили дхарму, то есть позволяете себе не по писанному. А то время как ответы на ваши действия хотите слушать только по писанному. Ну а что говорят об этом разграничении шастры? Соответствует ли ваше разграничение писаниям?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> 1.) Вопрос, который я задал очень простой. Напомню: Нарушит ли гармонию мироздания нейтрализация последствий части греха Господа Индры - которые, нашли своё проявление в той или иной форме в карме (судьбе) живых существ? В этом вопросе тоже есть противоречия?


Если грех нейтрализован, то почему он нарушит гармонию? Гармония - это исполнение дхармы, а грех это нарушение дхармы. Если греха нет (нейтрализован), то общая дхарма не нарушена.
И даже если грех не нейтрализован, то гармония всё равно сохранится.
Весь материальный мир создан именно для того, чтобы нейтрализовать грех, который возможен благодаря свободе воли.
Поэтому несмотря на наличие материального мира с его грехами гармония всё же существует.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> А вот касаемо, того что мне не известно, что будет если я избавлюсь от Благословения к неослабевающему сексуальному удовлетворению, то: - это так я не знаю, и поэтому спрашиваю.


Будет то, что вы не сможете заниматься духовной практикой. Удовлетворение может и должно достигаться, но не сексуальное. Хотя и сексуальное может быть дхармой в некоторых случаях. Но причина всего желания и неудовлетворения - разлука с Кришной и отсутствие служения ему, и она остается до тех пор, пока это служение не восстанавливается. До тех пор желания будут удовлетворяться суррогатно материальными способами. И причина эта лежит во взаимоотношениях дживы и Кришны, в самой природе души.

----------


## Семён Сгулов

> То есть, а как же справедливость? Индра виноват в наших грехах? А мы белые и пушистые? Тогда почему мы не в раю?


Господа Индру винить явно в этом не стоит, я об этом написал ранее.

----------


## Семён Сгулов

> Да, но в чем суть асура дхармы согласно учения бхактиведанты? Разве демон это не тот, кто нарушает дхарму?
> 
> _"Введенные в заблуждение ложным эго, силой, гордыней, вожделением и гневом, демоны ненавидят Бога, который пребывает в их телах и в телах всех остальных живых существ, и поносят истинную религию."_ (БГ)
> 
> То есть ненавидят Бога (источника дхармы) и поносят религию (дхарму)



_"Введенные в заблуждение ложным эго, силой, гордыней, вожделением и гневом, демоны ненавидят Бога, который пребывает в их телах и в телах всех остальных живых существ, и поносят истинную религию."_ (БГ)
То есть ненавидят Бога (источника дхармы) и поносят религию (дхарму)[/QUOTE]

Слово 'дхарма' или 'дхарм' или 'дхамма' (на Санскрите Dharma - Dharma) переводится как "то, что поддерживает" (от корня 'дхр' - "держать", "поддерживать"). Символ Дхармы - колесо. 

Сура - Дева или полубог -это тот, кто знает, что Верховный наслаждающийся - это Бог, он главный, однако так же как и Асур находится на материальной платформе, только в более совершенном виде наслаждается её проявлениями - власть, красота, богатство, сила, крепкое здоровье, совершенный ум, но это всё на материальной платформе. То есть это так же душа но в теле более совершенного для чувственных удовольствий уровня. Суры подвластны Верховной личности Бога, находясь под преобладающим влиянием гуны Благости, им кажется, что сам Господь благоволит им в их деятельности, однако так как Господь Вишну лично повелевает Гуной Благости, создаётся такое впечатление, на самом же деле он безпристрастен. Это Выбор Дживы и её заслуга.

Дхарма Полубогов в исполнении Воли Верховного господа. В страхе перед Верховной личностью Бога восходит солнце, Океаны и моря не выходят из берегов.

Асур или демон - этот кто себя считает самым Главным наслаждающимся и не признаёт Власти Верховной личности Господа. Асур во всём полагается только на себя, развивая в себе силу, красоту, увеличивая своё богатство, здоровье, умения и навыки Асур во всём хочет занят место Верховной личности Бога, добиться власти, влияния, господства  и так далее, находясь по преобладающим влиянием гуны невежества асур готов бросить вызов кому угодно, для того, чтобы удовлетворить свои чувства, даже тому, кто ему же дал благословение на эти вот возможности.

Дхарма Асуров - это та деятельность, которая помогает им занять управляющее положение во вселенных, мире, стране, и так далее, явить тут свои игры,  но Господь и его законы при этом используются только для удовлетворения своих чувств. (аскезы ценой своей жизни, жизни других, рискуя своим здоровьем, воинственная доблесть, аскетичность, выносливость и так далее - но всё только для того чтобы удовлетворить своё ложное эго)

Так как Господь ко всем относится одинаково, он выделяет демонам целые планеты, где бы они могли быть счастливы в своих устремлениях, и они далеко не самые отсталые. И если Кришна сказал не убий, то это касается и демонов, но до той поры пока сам Господь не является на землю с целью Образумить своих разбушевавшихся деток. Для него это игра- Кришна играет- и эти откровения заслуга великих преданных, которые с легкостью отличают Дхарму и Адхарму источником которой так же является Господь.

Преданные же - это те кто всём послушны Воле Господа, они с любовью и преданностью служат ему, пытаясь восстановить свои духовные не материальные (не Сура и не Асура) отношения с Верховной личностью Господа, либо имея эти отношения, оставаться на платформе духовного знания.

Дхарма для преданного это сарва-дхарман паритйаджйа / мам экам шаранам враджа

ахам твам сарва-папебхйо / мокшайишйами ма шучаx
Перевод Его Божественной Милости А.Ч.Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады.
Оставь все религии и просто предайся Мне. Я избавлю тебя от всех последствий твоих грехов. Не бойся ничего.

Преданность Кришне - это главное предназначение для души, каковыми нас видит Бхактиведанта, а значит и его господин - Господь Шри Кришна- Чайтанья Маха-Прабху.

Свое кармическое предназначение Асур не нарушает и действует в согласии со своей природой (поинтересуйтесь наукой о чакрах - в свете суров и аусров, Вы точно обнаружите, что тонкое тело ум и всё остальное то же самое однако то, что они ставят на первое место - Душу и Бога или Тело и чувства определяет ход чакр и Судьбы живых существ) Если Вы родитесь в семье Хираньякашипу и у Вас не будет любви преданности к Верховной личности Господа, то тогда Вы будете вынуждены жить по законам Адхармы и Видхармы, до тех пор, пока такие могучие парамахамсы как Нарада Муни и Прахлада Махарадж не прольют на Вас милость чистой и бескорыстной любви к Верховному Господу Шри Кришне.

Если я не правильно понял его Божественную милость Бхактиведанту Свами Прабхупаду я буду очень рад если здесь на форуме прояснится более истинное положение вещей.

----------


## Семён Сгулов

> Они, быть может, могли бы ответить, но вам же не нужен ответ, вам нужна цитата. А какое отношение упомянутая вами практика имеет к цитатам?
> Вы в одном месте пишете, что вам нужен ответ от тех кто практиковали, а в другом пишете, что вам нужна цитата (от ачарьев).


А ачарии, что не практикуют? Или шастры написаны на уровне ума?

----------


## Семён Сгулов

> Склонность к греху - это разве дхарма? Вы разграничили дхарму, то есть позволяете себе не по писанному. А то время как ответы на ваши действия хотите слушать только по писанному. Ну а что говорят об этом разграничении шастры? Соответствует ли ваше разграничение писаниям?



Склонность к греху это то, что является проблемой в Дхарме преданного, но не является проблемой в Дхарме асуров. Это разве не написано в учении Бхактиведанты ? Что есть целые планеты, где живут демоны. Или по вашему мнению они там уже все нищие и больные, что по идее по закону справедливости, должно последовать как наказание за их нарушение Дхармы. Но они там здоровые и болезней и старости у них там нет вообще и чувственным удовольствиям они предаются на уровне полубогов, иногда только Нрисимхадев и Сударшана чакра их понуждает к преждевременным родам, а в целом у них там нет того, что называется следствием за Адхарму. Это Вы как объясните ?

----------


## Семён Сгулов

> Если грех нейтрализован, то почему он нарушит гармонию? Гармония - это исполнение дхармы, а грех это нарушение дхармы. Если греха нет (нейтрализован), то общая дхарма не нарушена.
> И даже если грех не нейтрализован, то гармония всё равно сохранится.
> Весь материальный мир создан именно для того, чтобы нейтрализовать грех, который возможен благодаря свободе воли.
> Поэтому несмотря на наличие материального мира с его грехами гармония всё же существует.


Потому что те кто получили благословение Индры уже имеют психофизиологию и все необходимое на тонком и грубом планах для того, чтобы действовать в соответствии со своим благословением.  

Когда дереву срубают ветки оно себя как бы вспоминает и становится более Живым, а благодаря благословению ветки вновь отрастают и дерево ничего не теряет. Ветки целы и Дерево просыпается по немного, однако сок - как результат жизнедеятельности дерева - продукт, который запрещено употреблять вообще а для дерева это большая утрата, так как плоды дерева, какие бы они не были достойны уважения, даж если они очень горькие или кислые.

Про женщин писать не буду - не трудно догадаться.

Однако всё это в целом по замыслу Верховного господа взаимосвязано как с возможностями Джив, так и с их кармическим статусом. 

В целом в подходе к греховности я придерживаюсь такого же мнения, что избавление от греховности - это всегда шаг вперёд.

----------


## Семён Сгулов

> Будет то, что вы не сможете заниматься духовной практикой. Удовлетворение может и должно достигаться, но не сексуальное. Хотя и сексуальное может быть дхармой в некоторых случаях. Но причина всего желания и неудовлетворения - разлука с Кришной и отсутствие служения ему, и она остается до тех пор, пока это служение не восстанавливается. До тех пор желания будут удовлетворяться суррогатно материальными способами. И причина эта лежит во взаимоотношениях дживы и Кришны, в самой природе души.


Сможете или не сможете ?

----------


## Семён Сгулов

ЕвгенийК спасибо за Ваше внимание к поднятому мной вопросу. 

Вопрос не разумных и не обдуманных благословений, полученных Душой по её же просьбе с желанием удовлетворять свои чувства довольно распространённый, потому что культура желаний - это всегда вопрос в котором как правило здравый смысл отсутствует, а вот милость Господа может проявится в полной мере.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Дхарма Асуров - это та деятельность, которая помогает им занять управляющее положение во вселенных, мире, стране, и так далее, явить тут свои игры,  но Господь и его законы при этом используются только для удовлетворения своих чувств. (аскезы ценой своей жизни, жизни других, рискуя своим здоровьем, воинственная доблесть, аскетичность, выносливость и так далее - но всё только для того чтобы удовлетворить своё ложное эго)


То, что вы называете дхармой асуров - это адхарма с точки зрения Бога, как он говорит об этом в БГ.
А раз это адхарма с точки зрения Бога, то это адхарма, а никакая не дхарма асуров.

Дхарма возвышает душу согласно её предназначению служить. Освобождает от материального мира, от иллюзии. То, чем занимаются асуры никого не возвышает в духовном смысле и не освобождает.
Какая же это дхарма?

Бог не назначал им эту дхарму. Это было их желанием, проистекающим от предыдущей греховности. С какой же стати это превратилось в дхарму? Прогресс как усугубление демонического положения это с точки зрения истины не прогресс, а деградация. Змея с точки зрения вед тупиковая ветвь, все хищники - деградирующие ветви животных. Бог подыскивает им такое место, где бы их демонические наклонности можно было бы использовать как дхарму (как это сделал и Индра со своим грехом), но это их не освобождает и не возвышает, а лишь облегчает положение. Если рыси регулируют численность зайцев с помощью убийства, то это не дает им возвышения или освобождения. Они по прежнему будут деградировать, но, может быть, не так быстро. Они, деградируя, одновременно, накапливают благочестие, которое Бог волен применить в любое время, и в удачное время это даст им возможность развернуть движение по пути деградации в сторону развития.

У демонов есть свои истинные гуру, они преданные Бога, и их задача не в том, чтобы развить демоничность, а в том, чтобы применить демонизм в качестве дхармы где это возможно. Есть также и лжегуру, которые развивают демоничность.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> А ачарии, что не практикуют? Или шастры написаны на уровне ума?


Ачарьи практикуют, но где вы сейчас видели живого ачарью, чтобы его шастры были авторитетными?
Либо они уже умерли, либо еще ничего не написали.

Шастры написаны не на уровне ума, но язык текста двойственный в отличие от звука шрути. Поэтому один и тот же
ачарья может описать одно и то же явление из шрути несколькими противоречащими друг другу текстами,
и все эти тексты будут считаться шастрой, т.к. описывают недвойственную шрути пусть даже и с разных
непостижимо противоречивых точек зрения. Кажется так развлекался Господь Чайтанья, будучи еще Нимаем,
предоставляя противоречащие точки зрения на одно и то же явление, причем так, что оппоненты вынуждены были
одновременно принять противоречащие друг другу точки зрения.

Как недвойственная шрути искажается при соприкосновении с двойственным объектом, точно так
и из двойственной шастры может быть восстановлена недвойственная шрути лишь в сердце чистого читателя.

Поэтому Бхактивинод говорит что только уттама адхикари может правильно понять шастру и "они могут достичь совершенства, 
используя материальную природу в своих чистых целях". Они даже могут и не читать,
поскольку знают шрути. Но Бхактивинод советует им обсуждать шастру для блага мадхъяма,
которые без таких обсуждений-комментариев не могут понять шастру. Поэтому если шастра снабжена комментариями
уттама-адхикари, то она полезна и для мадхъямы. Каништхи же могут понять только то,
что соответствует их собственному духовному развитию. Они могут развиваться только благодаря наставлениям
и благоприятному общению.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Склонность к греху это то, что является проблемой в Дхарме преданного, но не является проблемой в Дхарме асуров. Это разве не написано в учении Бхактиведанты ?


Это было бы весьма любопытно почитать. Слышу это в первый раз вот только от вас.




> Что есть целые планеты, где живут демоны. Или по вашему мнению они там уже все нищие и больные, что по идее по закону справедливости, должно последовать как наказание за их нарушение Дхармы. Но они там здоровые и болезней и старости у них там нет вообще и чувственным удовольствиям они предаются на уровне полубогов, иногда только Нрисимхадев и Сударшана чакра их понуждает к преждевременным родам, а в целом у них там нет того, что называется следствием за Адхарму. Это Вы как объясните ?


Где там написано что нет последствий за адхарму? Такого там нет и не может быть.

Это описание била сварги - это райская планета, но подземная. На всех райских планетах тратят предыдущее
благочестие, плоды предыдущей дхармы, чтобы потратив, спуститься ниже.. И заканчиваются эти траты со смертью. Иначе бы, если бы они шли по пути дхармы, откуда смерть?

В небесном раю тоже тратят благочестие, тоже занимаются адхармой. Но там есть возможности для служения Вишну, чего в подземных планетах нет. Там у них конечно есть свои змеиные гуру.

Попадают на била сваргу очень просто. Как падшие ангелы. Допустим вот Индра был царем на вайкунтхе, потом украл жену чьего-то брахмана, как описано в одном писании, и после этого исчез. Вот он на Била сваргу попал. Если вы возвышаетесь в служении, а потом вот эти божественные плоды используете для наслаждения, попадаете на била сваргу. Пока заслуги не закончатся, а потом вновь можете служить Вишну. Но пока вы наслаждаетесь плодами, солнца нет, возможности для служения нет, это такое проклятие для тех, кто наносит большое оскорбление. Однако плоды есть и они используются.

Если почитать православных монахов, то вот описанное в православии такое явление как падение или прелесть, то есть наслаждение божественным, когда свет божественного становится одновременно нестерпимым искушением, и есть путь на била сваргу. Такие монахи описывают свое состояние как в раю, но возможностей для развития нет (нет солнца, нет Вишну, подземный мир), пока они не "вернутся" и не оправятся от произведенного оскорбления.

Ощущение во время занятия сексом - это тоже ощущение с Била сварги. Тратим благочестие. Всё прекрасно до тех пор пока всё это не закончится. После этого ощущается что ты пал. И долго потом не можешь вернуться. В противоположность этому реальное продвижение по дхарме никогда не заканчивается падением, а постоянное возвышение. И вкус плода совсем другой.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Когда дереву срубают ветки оно себя как бы вспоминает и становится более Живым, а благодаря благословению ветки вновь отрастают и дерево ничего не теряет. Ветки целы и Дерево просыпается по немного, однако сок - как результат жизнедеятельности дерева - продукт, который запрещено употреблять вообще а для дерева это большая утрата, так как плоды дерева, какие бы они не были достойны уважения, даж если они очень горькие или кислые.


И где тут грех Индры и нарушение гармонии?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Сможете или не сможете ?


Не сможете. Влечение - это влечение дживы к Кришне. Это природа дживы. При соприкосновении хладини шакти с гунами материального мира это чистое влечение превращается в материального вожделение. Если вы устраните само влечение, то Кришна перестанет быть для вас привлекательным. Всё чего можно в этом случае достигнуть - это имперсонального освобождения, которое мифично. Поэтому не нужно устранять влечение, вам нужно возвыситься из гун, тогда влечение вновь из материального вожделения превратится в трансцендентные чувства дживы к Кришне.  Когда энергии самвит, сандхини и хладини перестанут оскверняться материей, то они превратятся в обитель, игры и чувства к Кришне.

_"Джива-шакти, которая является атомарной частицей внутренней энергии, обладает незначительной частью этих трех энергий. Хладини-шакти проявляется в ней как вечное блаженство безличного Брахмана, самвит-шакти — как знание индивидуальной души об имперсональном Брахмане, а сандхини-шакти — как мельчайшие духовные формы духовных душ. Так следует понимать интересующий тебя вопрос о проявлении этих энергий в индивидуальных духовных душах. В сфере, подвластной майя-шакти, хладини-шакти являет себя как материальное счастье, самвит-шакти — как материальное знание, а сандхини-шакти — как четырнадцать материальных миров, а также как материальные тела обусловленных душ»."_ (с) Джайва дхарма

Так проявляется часть энергии Господа в области тататсха. Во внутренней области энергии хладини, самвит и сандхини проявлены совсем по другому. Соответственно джива, если она находится под влиянием майи, то использует эти энергии как материальное счастье, материальное знание и материальные миры, но в области духовной (не татастхи с её брахманом), эти три энергии дживы взаимодействуют с проявлениями внутренних энергий Господа. 

_
"Хотя внутренняя энергия Господа неделима, выполняя различные действия, она принимает различные формы. Все совершенные качества внутренней энергии в полной мере присутствуют в чит-шакти. Мизерная доля этих совершенств присутствует в джива-шакти, а их искаженное отражение присутствует в майя-шакти. Внутренняя энергия проявляется в трех аспектах: хладини, сандхини и самвит. Они описываются в «Даша-муле» следующими словами:
Да будет вечно прославляем Господь Шри Кришна, который наслаждается нектарными играми во Врадже, который резвится в океане нектара духовных эмоций, который наслаждается чувством безграничной экстатической любви, проявленной благодаря хладини-шакти, который вкушает нектар доверительной любви, проявленной посредством самвит-шакти, и который вечно пребывает в сверкающей трансцендентной обители, которую создает сандхини-шакти.
Итак, внутренняя энергия Господа имеет три аспекта: хладини, сандхини и самвит. Хладини-шакти, которая является Шри Радхой, дочерью Вришабхану, доставляет Господу Кришне огромное трансцендентное блаженство. Ее проявление в виде высочайшей экстатической любви (маха-бхавы) наиболее дорого Господу Кришне и доставляет Ему неописуемое удовольствие. Хладини-шакти принимает и другие формы. Она воплощается в облике восьми главных гопи (ашта-сакхи), дорогих гопи (прия-сакхи), веселых гопи (нарма-сакхи), гопи, которые дороже жизни (прана-сакхи), и самых дорогих гопи (парама-прештха-сакхи). Гопи выполняют разного рода действия в преданном служении. Эти гопи являются вечно освобожденными душами, обитающими в духовном мире Враджи. Самвит-шакти контролирует различные взаимоотношения, существующие между жителями Враджи. Сандхини-шакти творит землю, воду, деревни, леса, холмы (в том числе холм Говардхан), все те места, где обитают Шри Кришна, Шри Радха, Их друзья и подруги — гопы и гопи, Их слуги, Их любимые коровы и все остальные жители Враджи. Чувство экстатической любви, возбуждаемое хладини-шакти, постоянно наполняет Господа Кришну неизмеримым блаженством. Самвит-шакти отвечает за любовные игры — танец раса, озорные проделки пастушков и так далее. Чтобы явить эти игры, Господь Кришна обращается к Своей самвит-шакти. Господь, вечно погруженный в нектар трансцендентных эмоций, наслаждается играми на благословенной земле Враджи, земле, которую творит сандхини-шакти. Среди всех духовных обителей земля Враджи наиболее почитаема»._

Если вы хотите устранить вожделение, то фактически это устранить Радхарани из вашей будущей духовной практики. Христиане занимались подобным, но всегда были обмануты и имели много проблем.

Лучше подняться из гун. Это путь честный, простой, описанный в ШБ, и вам не придется совершать многочисленные оскорбления по отношению к Радхарани которыми просто таки напичканы предания православных отцов. И за эти оскорбления вся их практика превращается из "знание это вечно и постижение его радостно" в путь великомучеников.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Вопрос не разумных и не обдуманных благословений, полученных Душой по её же просьбе с желанием удовлетворять свои чувства довольно распространённый, потому что культура желаний - это всегда вопрос в котором как правило здравый смысл отсутствует, а вот милость Господа может проявится в полной мере.


Тут я согласен с вами, _"11:11 Какой из вас отец, [когда] сын попросит у него хлеба, подаст ему камень? или, [когда попросит] рыбы, подаст ему змею вместо рыбы? 11:13 Итак, если вы, будучи злы, умеете даяния благие давать детям вашим, тем более Отец Небесный..."_
Просим удовлетворения чувств, но решение этого вопроса лежит совсем не в той плоскости о которой просим. А Бог дает в той плоскости в которой реальная помощь, но мы не всегда можем это понять, поскольку склонны наслаждаться, и потому считаем, что Бог не отвечает.

----------


## Семён Сгулов

> То, что вы называете дхармой асуров - это адхарма с точки зрения Бога, как он говорит об этом в БГ.
> А раз это адхарма с точки зрения Бога, то это адхарма, а никакая не дхарма асуров.
> 
> Дхарма возвышает душу согласно её предназначению служить. Освобождает от материального мира, от иллюзии. То, чем занимаются асуры никого не возвышает в духовном смысле и не освобождает.
> Какая же это дхарма?
> 
> Бог не назначал им эту дхарму.


Дхарма - это более общее понятие, чем обязательно то, что возвышает или приводит к деградации. Дхарма - это в целом предназначение, у ног например дхарма носить туловище и ходить.  Дхарма рук-совершать действия, защищать тело и так далее, и что если я просто буду ходить и защищаться я стану возвышенным и освобождённым - нет не стану. 

Асура-дхарма - это то, что демоны считают своим предназначением - а это удовлетворение своих чувств, проистекающее из зависти к Богу, они хотят его место занять в мире, и сами тут всем распоряжаться не имея не знания не каких либо правил и ограничений, я даже больше скажу они за счёт совершённых аскез и демонических тапасий готовы установить свои законы и правила-поэтому есть такой термин как Демонические атаки и демоничное влияния на ум живого существа. Они мнят себя всевышним и потому желают наслаждаться так же как он.

Бог не кому не назначял дхарму. Дхарма- это истинное вечно-существующее положение дживы. И только потому, что пребывание в материальном мире, где Господь Кришна не проявлен, не является истинным положением живого существа, дхарма здесь приобретает форму удовлетворения своих чувств. И вот когда эта форма расширенного эгоизма признаётся истинной под влиянием маха-майи - она именуется асура-дхарма. 

Суры на первое место ставят бога (Вишну) и его виденье ситуации, его законы (законы кармы и реинкарнации) и потому во всём послушны ему, и его наставлениям касаемо действия, бездействия и запрещённого действия. И они также заботятся о своих близких, семье и так далее. Это тоже эгоистичная платформа, однако она не противоречит законам материального бытия и потому относится к дхарме божественных натур.

Если рассматривать дхарму, идущую от Кришны в свете учения Бхактиведанты то не дхарма полубогов  не дхарма Асуров истинной не является. Даже полубоги выказывают почтение и склоняются перед Возвышенными преданными Господа Шри Кришны ( Вот это истинная дхарма души-естественное состояние бытия живого существа). Вишнудуты спокойно опровергли слова и доводы Ямадутов, которым не было понятна в чём разница между грехом и добродеятелью Брахмана Аджамилы. Ямадуты при этом исполняли волю Ямараджи - Великого знатока Вед и дхармы живых существ.

С точки зрения духовной науки - это будет деградация души, но с точки зрения Адхармы (если Вам так удобнее) развитый материализм является прогрессом. Вновь обращу внимание на планеты демоничного типа. Посмотрите в Шримад-Бхагаватам - их описание. Там вообще нет болезней старости и смерти и они считают, что это именно то что называется счастьем и вся их дхарма в том, чтобы это счастье поддерживать и развивать, мало того они еще и на землю приходят с этой же целью - Увлекая за собой и своим учением миллионы не искушённых в духовной науке личностей.

Почему же Кришна им там Курукшетру не устраивает на демоничных планетах, где Прахлада Махардж (джай Прахлада Махарадж) находится под защитой господа Нрисимхадевы ( господа Кришны в Своём самом ужасающем облике ).  Пришёл бы и сказал: Вы помоему тут Адхармой занимаетесь, дай ка я Вас Накажу и всех приговорю, но нет же они живут не кому не создают проблем своей демоничной натурой, не Кришне не другим Живым существам. Нетрудно догадаться, что и они следуют определённым правилам и предписаниями в соответствии со своей демоничной культурой - которая и называется асура-дхарма. 

Демоны обладают совершенным знанием как не болеть, как иметь обалденное здоровье, женщины в совершенстве владеют знанием как завлекать противоположный пол при помощи снадобий, как кормить мужчину, чтобы у него всегда было всё пучком с "пестиком", как сражаться в бою. Демонам хорошо известно о тонких и грубых законах, но используя это знание они преследуют цель удовлетворить себя и своё ложное Эго!

Почему? Потому что они бояться предаться Кришне, осознать свою духовную природу. Страх-это причина демоничности, именно страх, который доставляет дживе страдания является причиной милости Господа в виде отдельных планет для демоничных живых существ. Кришна он всемилостив и не хочет, чтобы кто-то страдал. Поэтому он даёт демонам знание, предписания, ограничения, аскезы, планеты и так далее, которые составляют суть Асура-Дхармы. 
Что Вы здесь нашли противоречивого ?

----------


## Семён Сгулов

> То, что вы называете дхармой асуров - это адхарма с точки зрения Бога, как он говорит об этом в БГ.
> А раз это адхарма с точки зрения Бога, то это адхарма, а никакая не дхарма асуров.
> 
> Дхарма возвышает душу согласно её предназначению служить. Освобождает от материального мира, от иллюзии. То, чем занимаются асуры никого не возвышает в духовном смысле и не освобождает.
> Какая же это дхарма?
> 
> Бог не назначал им эту дхарму.


Дхарма - это более общее понятие, чем обязательно то, что возвышает или приводит к деградации. Дхарма - это в целом предназначение, у ног например дхарма носить туловище и ходить.  Дхарма рук-совершать действия, защищать тело и так далее, и что если я просто буду ходить и защищаться я стану возвышенным и освобождённым - нет не стану. 

Асура-дхарма - это то, что демоны считают своим предназначением - а это удовлетворение своих чувств, проистекающее из зависти к Богу, они хотят его место занять в мире, и сами тут всем распоряжаться не имея не знания не каких либо правил и ограничений, я даже больше скажу они за счёт совершённых аскез и демонических тапасий готовы установить свои законы и правила-поэтому есть такой термин как Демонические атаки и демоничное влияния на ум живого существа. Они мнят себя всевышним и потому желают наслаждаться так же как он.

Бог не кому не назначял дхарму. Дхарма- это истинное вечно-существующее положение дживы. И только потому, что пребывание в материальном мире, где Господь Кришна не проявлен, не является истинным положением живого существа, дхарма здесь приобретает форму удовлетворения своих чувств. И вот когда эта форма расширенного эгоизма признаётся истинной под влиянием маха-майи - она именуется асура-дхарма. 

Суры на первое место ставят бога (Вишну) и его виденье ситуации, его законы (законы кармы и реинкарнации) и потому во всём послушны ему, и его наставлениям касаемо действия, бездействия и запрещённого действия. И они также заботятся о своих близких, семье и так далее. Это тоже эгоистичная платформа, однако она не противоречит законам материального бытия и потому относится к дхарме божественных натур.

Если рассматривать дхарму, идущую от Кришны в свете учения Бхактиведанты то не дхарма полубогов  не дхарма Асуров истинной не является. Даже полубоги выказывают почтение и склоняются перед Возвышенными преданными Господа Шри Кришны ( Вот это истинная дхарма души-естественное состояние бытия живого существа). Вишнудуты спокойно опровергли слова и доводы Ямадутов, которым не было понятна в чём разница между грехом и добродеятелью Брахмана Аджамилы. Ямадуты при этом исполняли волю Ямараджи - Великого знатока Вед и дхармы живых существ.

С точки зрения духовной науки - это будет деградация души, но с точки зрения Адхармы (если Вам так удобнее) развитый материализм является прогрессом. Вновь обращу внимание на планеты демоничного типа. Посмотрите в Шримад-Бхагаватам - их описание. Там вообще нет болезней старости и смерти и они считают, что это именно то что называется счастьем и вся их дхарма в том, чтобы это счастье поддерживать и развивать, мало того они еще и на землю приходят с этой же целью - Увлекая за собой и своим учением миллионы не искушённых в духовной науке личностей.

Почему же Кришна им там Курукшетру не устраивает на демоничных планетах, где Прахлада Махардж (джай Прахлада Махарадж) находится под защитой господа Нрисимхадевы ( господа Кришны в Своём самом ужасающем облике ).  Пришёл бы и сказал: Вы помоему тут Адхармой занимаетесь, дай ка я Вас Накажу и всех приговорю, но нет же они живут не кому не создают проблем своей демоничной натурой, не Кришне не другим Живым существам. Нетрудно догадаться, что и они следуют определённым правилам и предписаниями в соответствии со своей демоничной культурой - которая и называется асура-дхарма. 

Демоны обладают совершенным знанием как не болеть, как иметь обалденное здоровье, женщины в совершенстве владеют знанием как завлекать противоположный пол при помощи снадобий, как кормить мужчину, чтобы у него всегда было всё пучком с "пестиком", как сражаться в бою. Демонам хорошо известно о тонких и грубых законах, но используя это знание они преследуют цель удовлетворить себя и своё ложное Эго!

Почему? Потому что они бояться предаться Кришне, осознать свою духовную природу. Страх-это причина демоничности, именно страх, который доставляет дживе страдания является причиной милости Господа в виде отдельных планет для демоничных живых существ. Кришна он всемилостив и не хочет, чтобы кто-то страдал. Поэтому он даёт демонам знание, предписания, ограничения, аскезы, планеты и так далее, которые составляют суть Асура-Дхармы. 
Что Вы здесь нашли противоречивого ?

----------


## Семён Сгулов

> Ачарьи практикуют, но где вы сейчас видели живого ачарью, чтобы его шастры были авторитетными?
> Либо они уже умерли, либо еще ничего не написали.
> 
> .


Мне удивительно слышать о том, что слова Прабхупады и его наставления вдруг приобрели смертный характер. Прабхупада Ачария и если кто-считает что он Умер, то нет воообще никакого смысла ссылаться на его наставления. Мы ведь пытаемся понять свою вечную природу, а как Вы собираетесь её понять если Прабхупада для Вас простой смертный обыватель нашего прекрасного мира. 

Противоречивость, которая как нам кажется присутствует в учении Бхактиведанты на этапе очищения ума при помощи маха-мантры полностью отсутствует, но это станет ясно только по завершении процесса анартха-ниврити, а как Вы собираетесь его пройти если Вы не понимаете от чего Вам надо избавится? Есть такая фраза хорошая : Когда дерево выросло семени уже не видно. И? Как Вы собираетесь избавляться от того, не зная отчего не видя не начала не конца? 

Поэтому Шраддха - это главное а авторитет Ачарии - это самое важное, об этом любому известно, пока нет Гуру Вы не сможете быть полноценным в своём духовном развитии.

----------


## Семён Сгулов

Где там написано что нет последствий за адхарму? Такого там нет и не может быть.

Это описание била сварги - это райская планета, но подземная. На всех райских планетах тратят предыдущее
благочестие, плоды предыдущей дхармы, чтобы потратив, спуститься ниже.. И заканчиваются эти траты со смертью. Иначе бы, если бы они шли по пути дхармы, откуда смерть?

В небесном раю тоже тратят благочестие, тоже занимаются адхармой. Но там есть возможности для служения Вишну, чего в подземных планетах нет. Там у них конечно есть свои змеиные гуру.

Попадают на била сваргу очень просто. Как падшие ангелы. Допустим вот Индра был царем на вайкунтхе, потом украл жену чьего-то брахмана, как описано в одном писании, и после этого исчез. Вот он на Била сваргу попал. Если вы возвышаетесь в служении, а потом вот эти божественные плоды используете для наслаждения, попадаете на била сваргу. Пока заслуги не закончатся, а потом вновь можете служить Вишну. Но пока вы наслаждаетесь плодами, солнца нет, возможности для служения нет, это такое проклятие для тех, кто наносит большое оскорбление. Однако плоды есть и они используются.

Если почитать православных монахов, то вот описанное в православии такое явление как падение или прелесть, то есть наслаждение божественным, когда свет божественного становится одновременно нестерпимым искушением, и есть путь на била сваргу. Такие монахи описывают свое состояние как в раю, но возможностей для развития нет (нет солнца, нет Вишну, подземный мир), пока они не "вернутся" и не оправятся от произведенного оскорбления.

Ощущение во время занятия сексом - это тоже ощущение с Била сварги. Тратим благочестие. Всё прекрасно до тех пор пока всё это не закончится. После этого ощущается что ты пал. И долго потом не можешь вернуться. В противоположность этому реальное продвижение по дхарме никогда не заканчивается падением, а постоянное возвышение. И вкус плода совсем другой.[/QUOTE]

Почитайте 5-ю песнь Шримад-Бхагаватам, там чёрным по белому написано о том , что в культуре асуров половая жизнь, а иногда даже беспорядочная является нормой, мало того, что склонность и грех - это норма - это еще является основой классификации демоничных личностей по своей природе, те, кто могут со всеми подряд совокуплятся ( зоофилия, никрофилия, лесбиянство и так далее), те кому можно только с такими же демонами (ограничения в их Дхарме) и так далее. Примеров полно. У демонов своя дхарма (что можно, а что нельзя) и своя справедливость соответствующая их природе ума и месту их пребывания. 

Матушка - земля - не демоничная планета и всё, что от неё исходит противоположно культуре асуров. Бхуми-преданная Господа Кришны. Поэтому здесь знание о Асура-Дхарме имеют те, кто непосредственно связан с представителями Демоничной культуры, как правило это очень продвинутые Шиваиты, но не из рудра-сампрадаи (где понятие Бога раскрыто ), а те, для кого Господь Шива источник благословений на чувственные удовольствия (всякие там посвящения анально-вагинальные обряды и так далее и т.п.). Не надо свои собственные представления о добре и зле причислять Господу Кришне он ко всем относится одинаково.

То, что Вы говорите смерть - это наказание за Адхарму. Демоны не боятся смерти, они и в ад то смело идут. Если ради еще больших чувственных удовольствий придётся заново родится, асур против не будет, потому, что Бог и Сура - Истинная дхарма не проявлена, а если и проявлена то Кришну точно ни кто не узнает. 

Вы сами в своих словах подтверждаете факт того, что для того, чтобы попасть на подземные райские планеты - Била-Сварги необходимо благочестие, а по каким интересно правилам Вы будете его добывать и где? Какую такую Дхарму Вы будете исполнять, чтобы туда попасть, если по вашему Демоны лишены знания о благочестии и у них склонность к греху это наказуемо. Они именно поэтому и совершают деятельность на уровне обрядов и ритаулов, необходимых для еще большего удовлетворения этой склонности, и для асуров возможность забыть о Боге навсегда-это Большой подарок в жизни : Бога нет, правил нет, что хочу то и делаю. Именно поэтому они с ним сражаются (кажется что сражаются) 

Благочестие заканчивается со смертью ? Именно его присутствие или отсутствие определит Ваше следующее рождение. И если демонам нравится жить на Била-сваргах, то и знание соответствующее у них тоже есть, а значит и правила и предписания для этого тоже есть - если это адхарма в свете Санатана-Дхармы, то для демонов - суть их Жизни, суть их предназначения - состояние ума и их духовные проблемы, которые они таковыми не считают.

То есть Кардама - Муни, когда занимался сексом со своей женой в воздушном замке на протяжении там скольки то лет - он находился на уровне подземных райских наслаждений типа Била-Сварг ? Великий Аскет перед которым предстал Лично Господь в своей личностной форме. Как-то мне с трудом в это верится.

----------


## Семён Сгулов

> И где тут грех Индры и нарушение гармонии?


Здесь нет нарушения гармонии, а если нейтрализую тогда будет? В этом мой вопрос состоял основной.

----------


## Семён Сгулов

> Не сможете. Влечение - это влечение дживы к Кришне. Это природа дживы. При соприкосновении хладини шакти с гунами материального мира это чистое влечение превращается в материального вожделение. Если вы устраните само влечение, то Кришна перестанет быть для вас привлекательным. Всё чего можно в этом случае достигнуть - это имперсонального освобождения, которое мифично. Поэтому не нужно устранять влечение, вам нужно возвыситься из гун, тогда влечение вновь из материального вожделения превратится в трансцендентные чувства дживы к Кришне.  Когда энергии самвит, сандхини и хладини перестанут оскверняться материей, то они превратятся в обитель, игры и чувства к Кришне.
> 
> _"Джива-шакти, которая является атомарной частицей внутренней энергии, обладает незначительной частью этих трех энергий. Хладини-шакти проявляется в ней как вечное блаженство безличного Брахмана, самвит-шакти — как знание индивидуальной души об имперсональном Брахмане, а сандхини-шакти — как мельчайшие духовные формы духовных душ. Так следует понимать интересующий тебя вопрос о проявлении этих энергий в индивидуальных духовных душах. В сфере, подвластной майя-шакти, хладини-шакти являет себя как материальное счастье, самвит-шакти — как материальное знание, а сандхини-шакти — как четырнадцать материальных миров, а также как материальные тела обусловленных душ»."_ (с) Джайва дхарма
> 
> Так проявляется часть энергии Господа в области тататсха. Во внутренней области энергии хладини, самвит и сандхини проявлены совсем по другому. Соответственно джива, если она находится под влиянием майи, то использует эти энергии как материальное счастье, материальное знание и материальные миры, но в области духовной (не татастхи с её брахманом), эти три энергии дживы взаимодействуют с проявлениями внутренних энергий Господа. 
> 
> _
> "Хотя внутренняя энергия Господа неделима, выполняя различные действия, она принимает различные формы. Все совершенные качества внутренней энергии в полной мере присутствуют в чит-шакти. Мизерная доля этих совершенств присутствует в джива-шакти, а их искаженное отражение присутствует в майя-шакти. Внутренняя энергия проявляется в трех аспектах: хладини, сандхини и самвит. Они описываются в «Даша-муле» следующими словами:
> Да будет вечно прославляем Господь Шри Кришна, который наслаждается нектарными играми во Врадже, который резвится в океане нектара духовных эмоций, который наслаждается чувством безграничной экстатической любви, проявленной благодаря хладини-шакти, который вкушает нектар доверительной любви, проявленной посредством самвит-шакти, и который вечно пребывает в сверкающей трансцендентной обители, которую создает сандхини-шакти.
> ...


Если не цепляться за слова, то в общем касаемо влечения Вы полностью правы. Влечение Дживы к Кришне - это основа отношений, однако эти отношения лишены вообще какой-либо сексуальности. А благословение было дано именно на половое влечение, то есть на влечение к сексуальным отношениям с противоположным полом. И если посмотреть в суть понятие Благословения, то это как одобрение в последней инстанции, причём с точностью до 100 процентов. 

Если Гуру, представляя Господа даёт благословение на Духовную Жизнь и Духовную деятельность, то есть на влечение Дживы к Кришне, лишенную мирской сексуальности, то тут же тот же самый Господь даёт благословение на Сексуальнаую Жизнь. То есть сила благословения одна и та же но суть совсем иная.

Поэтом лично я не тороплюсь соглашаться с Вашим мнением, что такое вот благосовение вообще возможно как-то занять или очистить, если его суть уже определена и самим благословением и всем, то к этом причитается. Как Бхактивинода Тхакур в одной из книг говорит, если Вы хотите стать Брахманом, то Вы внуждены будете получить всё к этому прилагающиеся, а именно Ум Брахмана, качества и недостатки Брахманического ума, кои проявляются в брахманической Гордости.

----------


## Anna

Если по-простому: что будет с человеком, который употребляет для лечения смолу, живицу, ее производные? Например, даже при приготовлении полезного витаминного отвара из хвои на поверхности его обычно видна пленка смолы. В ад? 
А за асафетиду и гуггулу, которые тоже смолы? Без претензий, просто хочу понять.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Поэтому он даёт демонам знание, предписания, ограничения, аскезы, планеты и так далее, которые составляют суть Асура-Дхармы. 
> Что Вы здесь нашли противоречивого ?


Противоречие в том, что в мире ничто не берется из ниоткуда. Всё не бесплатно, а всему есть причина. Чтобы что-то появилось, нужны усилия и даже Бог совершает эти усилия. Бог не коммунист и не фокусник, чтобы раздавать богатства глупым потребителям. Остальное просто лозунги, фантазии и витание в облаках.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Мне удивительно слышать о том, что слова Прабхупады и его наставления вдруг приобрели смертный характер. 
> 
> Противоречивость, которая как нам кажется присутствует в учении Бхактиведанты на этапе очищения ума при помощи маха-мантры полностью отсутствует, но это станет ясно только по завершении процесса анартха-ниврити, а как Вы собираетесь его пройти если Вы не понимаете от чего Вам надо избавится? Есть такая фраза хорошая : Когда дерево выросло семени уже не видно. И? Как Вы собираетесь избавляться от того, не зная отчего не видя не начала не конца? 
> 
> Поэтому Шраддха - это главное а авторитет Ачарии - это самое важное, об этом любому известно, пока нет Гуру Вы не сможете быть полноценным в своём духовном развитии.


Во первых я не говорил половины из того, что вы мне приписали, остальное, увы, фантазии и лозунги.
У Дурьодханы тоже был гуру.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> склонность и грех - это норма


Норма - это просто мнение людей. Дхарма - это мнение Бога. Поэтому норма и дхарма это не одно и то же.




> Не надо свои собственные представления о добре и зле причислять Господу Кришне он ко всем относится одинаково.


Но одним он говорит - этот самый близкий для меня и будет жить со мной, а другим он говорит - этих я навеки помещаю в самые темные районы вселенной. 
_"Обуреваемые беспокойствами и тревогами и опутанные сетями заблуждений, демоны чрезмерно привязываются к чувственным удовольствиям и в конце концов попадают в ад.
Их, исполненных ненависти и злонравных, самых низких среди людей, Я навеки низвергаю в океан материального существования, в разные демонические формы жизни. Снова и снова рождаясь среди демонов, о сын Кунти, такие люди не могут приблизиться ко Мне. Постепенно они опускаются все ниже и ниже, пока не достигают самых отвратительных форм жизни."
_



> Вы сами в своих словах подтверждаете факт того, что для того, чтобы попасть на подземные райские планеты - Била-Сварги необходимо благочестие, а по каким интересно правилам Вы будете его добывать и где? Какую такую Дхарму Вы будете исполнять, чтобы туда попасть, если по вашему Демоны лишены знания о благочестии и у них склонность к греху это наказуемо.


Бог справедлив. Демон это не штамп навеки. Любая джива чиста и природа её божественна. Демонизм - это временное явление. Джива заблудилась. То есть Просто попали в такие условия. За демоническое поведение наказание (как описано выше), а за праведные поступки - такое же справедливое вознаграждение. Можно правой рукой совершать демонические поступки, а левой божественные. 
Падают даже праведники, вопрос лишь величины искушения. Кто ходит по равнине гораздоВот Индра, служил, служил а потом украл жену брахмана. Ну не утерпел. Искушение было велико. Налицо одновременное благочестие и демонические поступки. Одновременно может быть и знание и невежество. Причем те, кто ходит по равнине, гораздо реже падают, чем те, кто карабкаются к вершине горы. Чем выше вверх, тем больнее падать вниз. Как в начинающемся костре одновременно может быть огонек, и могут быть мокрые дрова. Мокрые дрова быть может не дымели бы сами по себе, если бы не огонь преданного служения, который пробуждает всю природу человека, и даже самые глубинные демонические наклонности начинают просыпаться. Примеров сколько угодно. Поэтому дхарма и адхарма вполне себе совместимы. Но они не равны друг другу. Благодаря дхарме мы карабкаемся вверх, благодаря адхарме мы благополучно летим вниз. Падающий демон прекрасно себя чувствует в процессе падения, это даже приятно до тех пор пока он не встречается с землей.




> То есть Кардама - Муни, когда занимался сексом со своей женой в воздушном замке на протяжении там скольки то лет - он находился на уровне подземных райских наслаждений типа Била-Сварг ? Великий Аскет перед которым предстал Лично Господь в своей личностной форме. Как-то мне с трудом в это верится.


 Замок на то и воздушный, чтобы показать, что это не Била сварга. Ощущения близкие. Поэтому била сварга сравнивается с райскими мирами. Если бы невозможно было сравнить, то такие сравнения и не делались бы. Отличие била сварги от рая только в том, что нет возможности служить Вишну, то есть нет высшего знания. Поэтому они помещены под землю.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Здесь нет нарушения гармонии, а если нейтрализую тогда будет? В этом мой вопрос состоял основной.


Так а что нейтрализовывать? Покажите вначале что нужно нейтрализовывать? У веток нет никакого греха.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> однако эти отношения лишены вообще какой-либо сексуальности. А благословение было дано именно на половое влечение, то есть на влечение к сексуальным отношениям с противоположным полом.


Еще раз
_"В сфере, подвластной майя-шакти, хладини-шакти являет себя как материальное счастье, самвит-шакти — как материальное знание, а сандхини-шакти — как четырнадцать материальных миров, а также как материальные тела обусловленных душ»"
_
Это означает, что когда внутренние энергии соприкасаются с гунами, то они искажаются. И те возвышенные отношения, которые были лишены сексуальности в данном примере, приобретает материальную сексуальность именно из-за контакта с гунами. Поэтому чтобы устранить сексуальность, нужно не устранять саму хладини шакти, а возвысить джива шакти из под влияния гун. 

Про благословение Индры речь идет не просто о сексуальности, а о постоянной сексуальности. Из этого можно понять, что благословение не состояло в том, чтобы постоянно держать сознание в низших гунах. Ведь мы знаем, что одних гун недостаточно для постоянной сексуальности. Постоянство, очевидно, достигается из-за постоянного присутствия энергии в месте пореза, рытья, женского кровотечения. И это приводит к зарастанию ям, поросли деревьев и потомству у женщин.
И вот постоянное присутствие энергии - это благословение по любому. Хоть в материальном смысле, хоть в духовном. Можно, например эту энергию можно использовать для возвышения дживы из-под влияния гун. Бесплатный бензин.

Именно избыток энергии является причиной полового возбуждения. А секс является тем, что снимает этот избыток.



> Если Гуру, представляя Господа даёт благословение на Духовную Жизнь и Духовную деятельность, то есть на влечение Дживы к Кришне, лишенную мирской сексуальности, то тут же тот же самый Господь даёт благословение на Сексуальнаую Жизнь. То есть сила благословения одна и та же но суть совсем иная.


Как это суть иная? Даже внутрення энергия Господа оскверняется гунами, если приходит с ними в контакт. И вы думаете, что энергия, которую дает гуру не будет оскверняться и не превратится в половую от низкого состояния ученика? Именно так и происходит. Но, чтобы этого не было, гуру, кроме энергии также берет ответственность за ученика, и жертвует эту его (уже ученика) энергию Кришне вместо ученика, занимая так ученика в служении. Так, избыток энергии не проявляется чрезмерно в ученике, а появляется вкус к служению (жертвовании энергии с получением высшего вкуса).
Но если гуру не берет ответственность или гуру-ученик нарушают тонкие законы отношений гуру-ученик, то избыток энергии приводит к падению сознания как и ученика, так и возможно гуру.

Отчего демоны ополчились на Кришну? Потому что в них вошла его энергия и соприкоснувшись с ними, приобрела их качества. Камса даже ночью сон потерял. Но преданные, в которых также входит энергия Кришны испытывают совсем другие чувства. Потому что они находятся в другой гуне или даже вне гун. Одна и та же энергия одного и того же Кришны, но все видели его по разному и относились по разному.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Великий Аскет перед которым предстал Лично Господь в своей личностной форме. Как-то мне с трудом в это верится.


_"Есть много друг Горацио на свете, что и не снилось нашим мудрецам."_
Вспомните падения Нарады Муни как Кришна послал его за водой и тот по дороге женился и забыл про Кришну. Вспомните про Господа Шиву, который попросил Господа показать ему Мохини мурти и после этого потерял голову. Вопрос лишь в величине искушения.
И духовная практика, один из её столпов состоит не в том, чтобы не иметь искушения. А в том, чтобы сохранять верность Господу в присутствии сильнейших небесных искушений. И чтобы обучить этому, иногда даже и Кришна пропадает, а человек остается один на один с искушением. Но перо Кришны всегда остается. И только так можно устоять. Когда ослепление искушением (равносильно слепоте), однако Господь еще более ослепителен, и даже одно перо его более ослепительнее чем все оскушения всех миров. Только в таких условиях можно устоять, когда один ослепительный свет более ослепительный чем другой. Вот кто овладел таким мастерством, тот больше и не падает с духовного мира. Великая устремленность на Господа. 

_"Когда ум, разум, вера и упования целиком направлены на Всевышнего, человек, благодаря совершенному знанию, избавляется от всей скверны греха, и тогда перед ним открывается путь к освобождению."_

Совершенное знание как раз и состоит в том, чтобы всецело быть направленным на Всевышнего. И путь, который открывается, вот так и виден, когда свет всевышнего становится проводником среди ослепительного света искушения, который держит дживу в плену у майи.

Но если происходит оскорбление, вот как у Индры, то усё, защиты нет, и кто угодно падает, даже и Шива и Нарада Муни, кто угодно. Потому что джива не в состоянии противостоять искушениям. Иначе бы она сама могла бы вырваться из объятий майи. Но как известно это невозможно. Джива ослеплена светом майи. Только служение Богу может её вынести. То есть раз майа более могущественна чем джива, отчего же искушение, даже и небесное не более могущественно, чем джива? Именно такое искушение может быть причиной падения джив даже из высших миров.

Ну а насчет Кардамы муни, там вообще другая ситуация. Но оставим Кардаму, хватит нам пока и Индры с его благословениями.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Если по-простому: что будет с человеком, который употребляет для лечения смолу, живицу, ее производные? Например, даже при приготовлении полезного витаминного отвара из хвои на поверхности его обычно видна пленка смолы. В ад? 
> А за асафетиду и гуггулу, которые тоже смолы? Без претензий, просто хочу понять.


Для лечения можно. Речь идет о продуктах, полученных из того места, к которому приложено насилие.
Если вы оторвали хвою, то ничего страшного, но в том месте, где оторвано на стороне дерева, там дерево пытается заживлять. Вот из того места лучше сок не пить, смолу не есть. Не знаю, касается ли это хвои. Возможно потеря хвои и не требует заживления.
Поэтому осквернение не от самой смолы, а от того места, где порез. Поэтому хвою варить можно, и пленка смолы ОК.

Точно так и с кровью. Сама кровь не оскверняет, она в нас течет и дает жизнь. Но порез оскверняет.

----------


## Семён Сгулов

> Противоречие в том, что в мире ничто не берется из ниоткуда. Всё не бесплатно, а всему есть причина. Чтобы что-то появилось, нужны усилия и даже Бог совершает эти усилия. Бог не коммунист и не фокусник, чтобы раздавать богатства глупым потребителям. Остальное просто лозунги, фантазии и витание в облаках.


      Причина и оплата разные вещи. Бог не торгаш, но только если Вы к нему сами так не относитесь, в этом я разделяю точку зрения Прабхупады. Плох то Бог, который одаривает своего слугу благословениями на удовлетворение своих чувств, однако таков слуга, а Бог не видит разницы между слугой - торгашём и лишённым желания удовлетворять свои желания слугой, желающим лишь чистого, безпримесного служения, не смешанного не с гьяной, не артхой, не с мокшей.

      Есть такое понятие как беспричинная милость Господа, она не имеет причин в рамках несовершенного ума живых существ (а за его рамками причин и следствий нет) и потому лишена Ваших собственных интерпретаций о том за что, почему и как это произошло, со всеми Вашими иллюзорными (надуманными) ценниками, ярлыками, объёмами и причинами (проистекающими из Вашей гордости Вашими успехами в осознании сути преданности) . Живое существо желает служить Кришне и потому идёт путём одобряемом предидущими преданными и ачариями, познавшими Бога таким какой он есть и этого вполне достаточно. Они определяют объём усилий, объём необходимых качества для познания Господа Всё остальное находится просто не в компетенции Дживы. Вы всегда ограничены, а Господь безграничен, Джива необычайно мала, а Господь необычайно огромен. 

Солнце по Вашему должно брать деньги за свой свет ? Или воздух должен с Вас проценты брать? Солнце светит одинаково и демонам и преданным не требуя ничего взамен, своё счастье они уже нашли им этого вполне достаточно.

То что живое существо отдаёт либо прану, либо энергию в процессе своей жизнедеятельности как хотите называйте, еще не делает ей чести и права заявлять, что Господь такой -же - он совершен и всегда превосходит нас - так было, есть и так будет. И потому из жизни в жизнь он учит и наставляет Всех Живых существ, не Важно кто это демон или преданный, форма и отношения и суть просто разные-но это тот же Господь, который ко всем относится как заботливая Мать и Отец. 

То что живое существо может Отдать или как Вы говорите "оплатить" или породить причину для следствия Всё это вместе даётся Кришной и ему для этого не нужны не причины ни Ваша оплата, ни Ваши чрезмерные усилия, достаточно Вашего желания - он от этого просто отречён и не присваивает и не гордится своими совершенными знаниями. 

В отношениях с Дживами, если Вы заметите он находится в отношениях с разграничением ролей, где-то друг, где-то сын, где-то возлюбленный, и именно эти отношения определяют личностную вовлечённость Господа в Вашу Жизнь. Друг не может вести себя как Брат, а сын не может быть вашим возлюбленным. Рыцарские отношения (раса) в которой находился Бхишмадева с Кришной смело позволили ему встать на сторону Кауравов, разрешив при этом несколько вопросов: вопрос не возможности победы над Кришной, и существования Трансцедентальной личностной концепции вражды с Господом, что тоже позволяет Дживе приобрести Совершенство преданного служения Господу и познание его личностной концепции. 

Поэтому если Вы говорите о процессах, происходящих в мироздании, то причём тут личностные качества Господа, которые в разных отношениях проявляются по-разному.

Харе Кришна, спасибо за прямоту.

----------


## Семён Сгулов

> Во первых я не говорил половины из того, что вы мне приписали, остальное, увы, фантазии и лозунги.
> У Дурьодханы тоже был гуру.


Ваше предидущее сообщение: - Ачарьи практикуют, но где вы сейчас видели живого ачарью, чтобы его шастры были авторитетными?
Либо они уже умерли, либо еще ничего не написали.

Шастры написаны не на уровне ума, но язык текста двойственный в отличие от звука шрути. Поэтому один и тот же
ачарья может описать одно и то же явление из шрути несколькими противоречащими друг другу текстами,
и все эти тексты будут считаться шастрой, т.к. описывают недвойственную шрути пусть даже и с разных
непостижимо противоречивых точек зрения. Кажется так развлекался Господь Чайтанья, будучи еще Нимаем,
предоставляя противоречащие точки зрения на одно и то же явление, причем так, что оппоненты вынуждены были
одновременно принять противоречащие друг другу точки зрения.

Согласно именно Вашим словам я написал, что Прабхупада не простой смертный Ачария, и если быть более приземлённым, то его милость и его практика проявляется в сердцах его учеников. Связь с Гуру, каковым был Прабхупада проявляется в сердцах его учеников по средствам проявленных наставлений - это мне кажется любому практикующему понятно. 

Живого ачарию можно увидеть в Храмах Исккон, в книгах, в трудах, которые составил Прабхупада, именно они до сих пор являются Живыми для бессмертной философии сознания Кришны. Да есть не точности перевода, но даже в этом случае суть преданного служения Прабхупада доносит точно!

Так же и у Дурйодханы были проявлены все качества, задатки и наставления демонов и демоничных наставлений в их сердце, которыми руководствовались те, кто выступил против Воли Верховного Господа.

Поэтому это вообще отдельная тема для обсуждения и она не столь поверхностна как кажется.(ИмХо) 

Прабхупада жил, жив и  я думаю будет жить вечно в сердцах искренних преданных, стремящихся к служению лотосным стопам Господа Шри Кришны.

Ачарии и Шастры: Прабхупада ачария - его комментарии - это шастра. А при чём-тут мнение Ачариев - это я пребываю в двойственности мировосприятия, а не Прабхупада. Если в одном случае я в силу Загрязнённости (греховности ума) его слова воспринимаю так, а потом в другом месте я его те же самые слова воспринимаю иначе-говорит лишь о том, что я не могу воспринять его Шастру правильно - не хватает Чистоты ума и и всё, а он (ачария) то тут причём (в одном месте хватает а в другом не хватает)?  Я поэтому и написал, что - это просто не принятие слов авторитета ( у кого нет двойственности ) не имея не обходимых для этого возможностей, со ссылкой на противоречивость его Высказываний.  У преданного знание по милости открывается а не по средствам умственных усилий, которые всегда порождают видимые противоречия в словах Гуру или ачарии. Поэтому я и написал, что это просто не принятие авторитетов, а привычка идти на поводу у своего ума.

Если я не правильно Вас понял приношу свои извинения.

----------


## Семён Сгулов

> Норма - это просто мнение людей. Дхарма - это мнение Бога. Поэтому норма и дхарма это не одно и то же.
> 
> Но одним он говорит - этот самый близкий для меня и будет жить со мной, а другим он говорит - этих я навеки помещаю в самые темные районы вселенной. 
> _"Обуреваемые беспокойствами и тревогами и опутанные сетями заблуждений, демоны чрезмерно привязываются к чувственным удовольствиям и в конце концов попадают в ад.
> Их, исполненных ненависти и злонравных, самых низких среди людей, Я навеки низвергаю в океан материального существования, в разные демонические формы жизни. Снова и снова рождаясь среди демонов, о сын Кунти, такие люди не могут приблизиться ко Мне. Постепенно они опускаются все ниже и ниже, пока не достигают самых отвратительных форм жизни."
> _
> 
> Бог справедлив. Демон это не штамп навеки. Любая джива чиста и природа её божественна. Демонизм - это временное явление. Джива заблудилась. То есть Просто попали в такие условия. За демоническое поведение наказание (как описано выше), а за праведные поступки - такое же справедливое вознаграждение. Можно правой рукой совершать демонические поступки, а левой божественные. 
> Падают даже праведники, вопрос лишь величины искушения. Кто ходит по равнине гораздоВот Индра, служил, служил а потом украл жену брахмана. Ну не утерпел. Искушение было велико. Налицо одновременное благочестие и демонические поступки. Одновременно может быть и знание и невежество. Причем те, кто ходит по равнине, гораздо реже падают, чем те, кто карабкаются к вершине горы. Чем выше вверх, тем больнее падать вниз. Как в начинающемся костре одновременно может быть огонек, и могут быть мокрые дрова. Мокрые дрова быть может не дымели бы сами по себе, если бы не огонь преданного служения, который пробуждает всю природу человека, и даже самые глубинные демонические наклонности начинают просыпаться. Примеров сколько угодно. Поэтому дхарма и адхарма вполне себе совместимы. Но они не равны друг другу. Благодаря дхарме мы карабкаемся вверх, благодаря адхарме мы благополучно летим вниз. Падающий демон прекрасно себя чувствует в процессе падения, это даже приятно до тех пор пока он не встречается с землей.
> ...



    Норма - это приемлемая допустимость для любого явления, будь то социальная, религиозная, божественная или бозбожная деятельность (иная) - как некоторых форм бытия живых существ в духовном и материальном творении Господа. 

Норма у полубогов (это одно) и Норма у демонов (это другое).  Невежество в Благости ( с преобладанием ) и страсти и Невежество в невежестве ( с преобладанием) и страсти. 

Для демонов секс ради удовлетворения своих чувств-это также нормально, как и для божественной натуры секс ради зачатия благочестивого потомства. Поэтому демоничная цивилизация полна средств контрацепции абортов, а божественная цивилизация знания о семье о детях об очищении семени и так далее. 

Для Божественных натур - это вообще не допустимые вещи, откуда берутся такие настроения в умах Джив? Наверное ответ на это вопрос кроется в многообразии берущем свои начала от Господа Кришны. А если даже этому есть место в сознании Кришны, то с чего вдруг Сам Кришна, который является источником таких вот явлений вдруг начинает наказывать Джив. Получается, что Кришна сам себе противоречит и себя же ограничивает в своём же собственном проявлении - Это просто не возможно!

Именно потому, что он сам свободен в своей воле, его творение тоже не ограничено в своём волеизъявлении и проявлении. И то что демоны считают нормой-является по сути отклонением, но не для демоничного сознания, а божественного сознания. И то и другое Лично Господом не наказуемо. Если Вы Курукшетру проанализируйте более глубоко, то Вы поймете, что Кришна не убивать пришёл и наказывать, он пришёл для того, чтобы восстановить естественный порядок, им же самим и установленный для Бхарата-Варши, Бхауми локи, и для Всех душ, которые согласно закону кармы здесь родились, для дальнейших скитаний или для возвращения домой к Богу! 

Претеснив преданных и желая установить свою власть здесь, они при этом не нарушали своих представлений о предназначении и смысле жизни и сути существования-потому и стояли насмерть, не зная о том, что сражаются с источником своей же силы и доблести, и Кришна сам понимая нормально к этому относился (мог бы просто свет выключить и всё )

 А если Вы еще дальше пойдете, то поймёте , что именно из-за нарушений религиозных предписаний правителями тех времён Земля стала доступной для Демоничного влияния. Если бы они не нарушили принципов, то не было бы курукшетры.

Кришна пришёл восстановить порядок самим собой же созданный и для защиты своих преданных, однако демоны это закон нарушили (не свою Дхарму - или то, что они считали Дхармой, а закон установленные как для демонов так и для полубогов и это отнюдь не одна и та же Дхарма), В случае с демонами майя - гуны влияют так, а в случае с полубогами гуны иначе влияют. С позиции преданного это положения достойные сострадания, но маха-майя на них так влияет, что Вас за Вашу проповедь оскорбят, проклянут и побьют и обплюют  :smilies: . 

Почему демоны хотят испить нектар бессмертия ? Потому, что хотят Вечно наслаждаться и не умирать ( подражание Господу), даже в этом случае, лишенные знания о реинкарнации (маха-майя, что скажешь) они не могут понять, что это невозможно без Любви и  Преданности к личности Бога, какой обладают все жители вечных без смертных царств Господа и его слуг  :smilies:  Но даже в этом случае  они прекрасно понимают, что именно от Господа - Бхагавана -нашего общего Бога всё исходит. Они же не хотят накурится Гашиша и стать бессмертными - нет это деградированные демоны (Кали-Юга). 

Поэтому Кришна говорит - это знание нельзя открывать безбожным личностям, потому что своё могущество они так же черпают от Бога, а если не искушенному человеку станет известно о безграничном могуществе Господа и его непредвзятости к демонам и полубогам, то Дживу удержать в правильном положении ума будет не возможно.

Для кого-то Демонизм - это заблуждение Дживы, а для кого-то это Выбор и Кришна в сердце помогает этот выбор осуществить, давая все необходимые знания для того, как добиться безграничной власти над миром, над другими живыми существами, как обрести долголетие ( в деградированной форме) и так далее. Потенция у всех одна источник один, как вилка в розетке, однако суть совсем иная и она не лишена ограничений, правил и предписаний-иначе была бы каша. А в целом и демоны и божественные натуры упорядочены в своё действе, как и Кришна являя Материальный мир.

Особенности изложения "о помещении в условия" - как наказание, У дживы есть Выбор, она делает выбор, соответствующий своим представлениям о счастье и Господь милостиво его исполняет. Помещая Дживу туда, где оно будет счастливо. И Джива попадает в мир полный соответствующего счастья. Просто Выбор и результат Выбора. Если Душа при этом при всём продолжает настырничать, что мол это ты Кришна виноват, что я Демон, то иногда бывает (Нарада Муни и Царь Читракету) Кришна просто показывает как оно было на самом деле (по средствам мистического виденья) и Душа успокаивается-либо раскаиваясь, либо отбросив все сомнения встаёт на путь Бхакти! Ребёнок у царя вообще пришёл в их семью чтобы отомстить царю, так как был в прошлой жизни врагом Читракету. В итоге своей же преждевременной смертью причини огромную боль Царю, по-видимому ему вообще было всё-равно как это будет исполнено, его просто отравили и царь с горя чуть с уса не сошёл. А вы говорите, что Кришна пристрастен. 

Тёмные районы вселенной - это для Вас проблема, для Асуров это шанс забыть о Боге навсегда и Быть счастливым считая себя Богом, но это не возможно - продвинутые это ясно понимают потому проповедуют. Асуры же счастливы от того, что они считают себя Богом, что нет никого Выше чем они, что только он здесь самый самый и нет никакого Бога - в Сознании Кришны и для этого есть место. Однако - это совсем иная структура ума, ложного эго, трансформации гун. Вы правы, что эта всё та же Божественная Джива, всё та же чистая и светлая частичка Верховного Господа Кришны, но это ничего не меняет, потому, что Господь Кришна где бы не находились Дживы реагирует на желания своих частичек удовлетворяя их жаления всяким разным образом.

Поэтому повторюсь - это отдельная тема и далеко не самая простая. Всё должно рассматриваться в свете 3 гун материальной природы. Вне которых, находится преданный.

Кардама Муни, даже когда занимался сексом с супругой находился на трансцендентальной платформе бытия ( в Ш.Б. об этом написано) 

Харе Кришна.

----------


## Семён Сгулов

> Так а что нейтрализовывать? Покажите вначале что нужно нейтрализовывать? У веток нет никакого греха.


 :smilies:

----------


## Семён Сгулов

> Еще раз
> _"В сфере, подвластной майя-шакти, хладини-шакти являет себя как материальное счастье, самвит-шакти — как материальное знание, а сандхини-шакти — как четырнадцать материальных миров, а также как материальные тела обусловленных душ»"
> _
> Это означает, что когда внутренние энергии соприкасаются с гунами, то они искажаются. И те возвышенные отношения, которые были лишены сексуальности в данном примере, приобретает материальную сексуальность именно из-за контакта с гунами. Поэтому чтобы устранить сексуальность, нужно не устранять саму хладини шакти, а возвысить джива шакти из под влияния гун. 
> 
> Про благословение Индры речь идет не просто о сексуальности, а о постоянной сексуальности. Из этого можно понять, что благословение не состояло в том, чтобы постоянно держать сознание в низших гунах. Ведь мы знаем, что одних гун недостаточно для постоянной сексуальности. Постоянство, очевидно, достигается из-за постоянного присутствия энергии в месте пореза, рытья, женского кровотечения. И это приводит к зарастанию ям, поросли деревьев и потомству у женщин.
> И вот постоянное присутствие энергии - это благословение по любому. Хоть в материальном смысле, хоть в духовном. Можно, например эту энергию можно использовать для возвышения дживы из-под влияния гун. Бесплатный бензин.
> 
> Именно избыток энергии является причиной полового возбуждения. А секс является тем, что снимает этот избыток.
> ...


А внутренняя энергия Джива-шакти как я понял представлена в данном случае как пограничная энергия Верховного Господа, склонная попадать под влияние либо материальной либо духовной энергии Кришны. Если в данном случае мы ссылаемся на Джайвы-Дхарму Бхактивиноды или учение Бхактиведанты. Тогда что является истинной причиной того, что Живое существо вместо Духовной сексуальности получает мирскую сексуальность в гуне невежества. Если это желание самой Дживы, тогда причиной благословения женщин явилось желание Дживы к удовлетворению своих сексуалных мирских желаний, А Господь Индра свои благословением просто Подарил Дживам такую возможность, что достойно благодарности. Однако если данное желание Материально, то Духовная жизнь-это не материальное желание. 

Как Вы собираетесь жить духовной жизнь имея в сердце материальные желания-желания к мирскому сексу и плюс к ним еще и с благословением на то, что удовлетворяя это желание Вы будете постоянно этим удовлетворены - оно Вам никогда не надоест? И при этом избавление от этого желания по Вашему не даст Вам возможность испытывать духовное стремление к Кришне?

Сексуальное желание и Духовная жизнь- это вещи не сопоставимо далёкие друг от друга. Единственное как Вы можете занять секс в служении это рожать благочестивых детей давая каждому из них знание о Кришне в полном объёме, всё остальное я считаю проблемой на пути духовного прогресса.

Если в Джайва-Дхарме описан механизм, то не трудно догадаться, что является причиной попадания в материальный мир, и отчего следует избавится в процессе Бхакти-йоги, чтобы обрести духовную форму бытия.

----------


## Семён Сгулов

> _"Есть много друг Горацио на свете, что и не снилось нашим мудрецам."_
> Вспомните падения Нарады Муни как Кришна послал его за водой и тот по дороге женился и забыл про Кришну. Вспомните про Господа Шиву, который попросил Господа показать ему Мохини мурти и после этого потерял голову. Вопрос лишь в величине искушения.
> И духовная практика, один из её столпов состоит не в том, чтобы не иметь искушения. А в том, чтобы сохранять верность Господу в присутствии сильнейших небесных искушений. И чтобы обучить этому, иногда даже и Кришна пропадает, а человек остается один на один с искушением. Но перо Кришны всегда остается. И только так можно устоять. Когда ослепление искушением (равносильно слепоте), однако Господь еще более ослепителен, и даже одно перо его более ослепительнее чем все оскушения всех миров. Только в таких условиях можно устоять, когда один ослепительный свет более ослепительный чем другой. Вот кто овладел таким мастерством, тот больше и не падает с духовного мира. Великая устремленность на Господа. 
> 
> _"Когда ум, разум, вера и упования целиком направлены на Всевышнего, человек, благодаря совершенному знанию, избавляется от всей скверны греха, и тогда перед ним открывается путь к освобождению."_
> 
> Совершенное знание как раз и состоит в том, чтобы всецело быть направленным на Всевышнего. И путь, который открывается, вот так и виден, когда свет всевышнего становится проводником среди ослепительного света искушения, который держит дживу в плену у майи.
> 
> Но если происходит оскорбление, вот как у Индры, то усё, защиты нет, и кто угодно падает, даже и Шива и Нарада Муни, кто угодно. Потому что джива не в состоянии противостоять искушениям. Иначе бы она сама могла бы вырваться из объятий майи. Но как известно это невозможно. Джива ослеплена светом майи. Только служение Богу может её вынести. То есть раз майа более могущественна чем джива, отчего же искушение, даже и небесное не более могущественно, чем джива? Именно такое искушение может быть причиной падения джив даже из высших миров.
> ...


Полностью с Вами согласен. Но при чём тут секс, который имел место в случае с Кардам-Муни - Билла-Сварги (подземные райские земли) и трансцедентальне отношения Дживы и Господа? Если Кришна дал Кардаме возможность всё это испытать (наслаждения райских наслаждений )перед своим возвращением в царство Вайкунтх то понятно, а если нет, то как Вы легко их поставили в один ряд-это вообще не совместимые  вещи. То есть и секс можно и всё можно и Кришна там рядом с Вами что ли? Не понятно.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

Вот я же говорил про снежный ком. Уже ком стал такой, что становится невозможным не только обсуждать, но и читать, извините. На каждый аргумент одному вашему лозунгу ваш ком рождает в ответ 10 новых лозунгов, которые столь же оторваны от жизни как и первый лозунг. И тогда мне нужно привести 10 аргументов, на которые у вас за пазухой 100 новых лозунгов. Эти лозунги - просто умственные конструкции, и чтобы разбить каждую из них, нужен отдельный, может быть долгий диалог, который позволит встать на фундамент и перестать витать в облаках.

Но поскольку количество лозунгов нарастает катастрофически, то я не вижу возможности продолжать диалог в таком русле. У меня даже нет слов как выразить столь вольную оторванность от жизни. Можете считать это комплиментом в некотором роде.

То есть это с моей точки зрения выглядит так, как говорить с писателем-фантастом, который тут же придумывает новые аргументы из своих фантазий-миров, никак не привязанных к жизни. Подобным же образом я разговариваю со своим ребенком, и его тоже не смущает нереальность той игры, которую он ведет и хочет чтобы я с ним играл. Однако ему всего 3 года и для такого возраста жить в мире фантазий наверное даже нужно. Хотя вот правил морали он не нарушает. Если демон, значит злой, но его можно победить, наказать и перевоспитать в хорошего.

Кроме того, я заметил, что вы не читаете аргументы как что-то имеющее отношение к жизни, а просто реагируете на них как на такие же феерически-лозунговые конструкции, которыми сами привыкли пользоваться.

Вот что я про всё это думаю, мда.

Может быть с логикой у вас и в порядке, но нет заземления. Не то, чтобы краеугольный камень стоял неправильно во главе угла, а его вообще кажется нет.

Когда-то в детстве я читал книги фантастов и мне было очень интересно, поскольку как известно в детстве совсем нет разума. Дитя неразумное. Но сейчас я иногда пытаюсь читать фантастику или смотреть фантастику или фильмы, и ловлю себя на том, что многие авторы пытаются продать то, чего в жизни не бывает. Не то, что там прошлое или будущее, а вообще сами законы жизни или морали искажены так, как сама жизнь не позволила бы. Однако это продается потому что для многих людей, имеющих ум, но не имеющих разума, оторванных от земли, им кажется что всё возможно. Есть даже целые эзотерические течения, которые рассматривают миры как такие, которые можно нафантазировать и они воплотятся просто из нашего желания. Ведь Бог так добр и милостив. Ну что ему стОит? Ведь он к тому же всемогущ. А значит может и изменить законы бытия. создать демонические души например, живущие по совсем другим принципам, в отличие от божественных душ и т.д.

Им кажется что законы морали или духовные законы или законы жизни это нечто навроде парламентских законов - какой захотели, такой и приняли. Собрались, проголосовали и утвердили. И Бог должен исполнять. Ну то есть _"чтобы золотая рыбка была у меня на посылках"_. То есть им кажется что законы могут быть любыми. И вообще, главное, чтобы нравилось, то есть было ПО МОЕМУ. Вот если по моему, вот тогда я и буду счастлив, думают они. И БОГ должен исполнять как я хочу по моему.

Демон захотел - Бог исполняй, какой-то другой фантастический персонаж захотел - Бог исполняй. А преданные это просто такая секта, они хотят сами исполнять что хочет Бог. Одна секта из многих. Вот так говорят наши фантасты. И мы это смотрим и читаем.

Основываясь на этом безумном на мой взгляд предположении они рождают в своих фантазиях совершенно фантастические миры и ситуации, которых в жизни нет и не может быть. Они считают что закон божий как дышло, в этом мире такой, а в другом мире другой. Они думают, что кто правит миром, тот и диктует законы мироздания, наподобие наших диктаторов.

Но им и не нужен смысл и суть и правдивость и истина, им нужно внимание читателя или зрителя или налогоплательщика. Поэтому для них хорошо всё то, что хорошо продается, то есть что хорошо им самим, а не то, что соответвует реальным законам жизни.

А то, что читатель запутывается, вводится в заблуждение, тратя свое внимание на подобные конструкции, им до этого нет дела.

Поэтому сейчас я уже не читаю подобные нереальные книги, не смотрю фильмы где сюжет настолько надуман, что он не может существовать, где реакции актеров тоже искусственны и не соответствуют тому, что было бы в реальных условиях.

Это всё равно как показывать и описывать и пропагандировать конструкции в которых боль приносит радость, а горе воспринимается со смехом, где адхарма показывается как дхарма, введение в заблуждение миллионов людей расценивается как геополитическая победа и т.д.

Мы читаем в ведах, что внимание должно быть сосредоточено на Кришне, а Кришна это дхарма. Поэтому если мы будем дхарму подменять адхармой, реальное нереальным, хорошее плохим и наоборот, то наше заблуждение и так глубокое, станет еще глубже. Причина понятна - повальное невежество людей. И многие этим пользуются. Но дхарма состоит в том, чтобы делать людям благо. И потому прежде чем просто что-то продавать и думать, что зарабатываешь на этом свое счастье, стОит подумать, а не вводим ли мы людей в еще большее заблуждение своими усилиями? Не отбираем ли у них остатки блага, не вводим ли мир глубже в Кали-югу, не служим ли мы Кали вместо Кришны? И тогда зачем все эти усилия? Они не принесут пользы ни нам, ни людям.

Может быть это всё не про вас, Семен, я так надеюсь. Но обсуждать вот в таком духе когда что угодно строится на чем угодно, я не считаю возможным, т.к. в жизни так не бывает. 

Если вы когда-нибудь согласитесь спуститься с небес и обсуждать то, что мало-мальски соответствует законам бытия, а для этого вы должны сами это уяснить для себя опытным способом, тогда милости просим возобновить общение на подобные темы.

Сейчас у меня нет столько времени, чтобы опровергать фантазии, аргументам к которым являются другие фантазии. Ну одну-две еще куда ни шло, но когда их сотни и тысячи, просто нет возможности, простите.

Кстати, это должно навести всех нас, в том числе и ачарьев на мысль, что вот книги книгами, а вот иногда что получается. Некое феерическое знание, которое в свою аргументацию приводит авторитеты ачарьев.

Спасибо за общение, я действительно много извлек для себя из этого общения.

ЗЫ. Написал я это эссе не для того, чтобы получить в ответ очередной ком конструкций -аргументов. Хотя если будут заземленные аргументы, то велкам. А просто докладываю, почему не могу больше поддерживать войну с ветряными мельницами. Ветра много, может быть какие-то констукции он крутит, но что я могу сделать против ветра?

Я считаю и знаю по опыту, что мораль и законы одни во всех мирах. Потому что Бог один и он нам не слуга и не добренький дядечка, воплощающий наши фантазии по нашему желанию. Что благо рождается только определенным образом, исполняя законы жизни, а не как угодно по нашему желанию. Что все миры материи - юдоль страданий, в том числе и райские, что демоны злы и ненавидят Бога и не хотят исполнять законы Бога, а хотят утвердить свой закон и потому захватывают чужие миры, и будут за это наказаны и в конце концов исправлены. Но явятся новые демоны, потому что такова свобода воли живого существа, и оно, пользуясь ею неправильно, может заблудиться и даже стать демоном, но это не успех живого существа, а его поражение, и Бог рано или поздно вытащит его из этого положения. И так было и будет всегда.

Удачи!

----------


## Семён Сгулов

Лично я не Вас не тем более ачариев наводить на мысль не собираюсь. А лишь предпринимаю жалкие попытки обрести преданность Господу Шри Кришне и потому ищу совершенные ответы на вопросы, чтобы сократить дистанцию между своим же благом.

Спасибо и Вам. Харе Кришна.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> А лишь предпринимаю жалкие попытки обрести преданность Господу Шри Кришне и потому ищу совершенные ответы на вопросы, чтобы сократить дистанцию между своим же благом.


Опять 25. Даже вопросы у вас не настоящие, а риторические. Вы кажется только и ждете ответ, чтобы был повод рассказать ваше собственное понимание и для того же задается вопрос. 

Но, вот еще раз подумайте, ведь если у вас есть ответы-объяснения (посмотрите на простыни выше), то отчего эти ваши объяснения не удовлетворят вас самих же, так что не останется и вопросов?

То же самое пытался делать и Арджуна, что-то там доказывал Кришне, однако результат его знания говорил сам за себя. Ты скорбишь - это раз. И скорбишь о том, что недостойно скорби - два. Всё. Больше Арджуне не было смысла "пытаться говорить как ученый человек", поскольку раз всё его знание неспособно устранить скорбь под действием иллюзии, то есть неспособно устранить иллюзию, то какой прок в таком знании?

И разумный Арджуна принял этот довод и отбросил свое знание, которое, как он понял, бесполезно.

Тут та же самая ситуация. Если вы ищете блага, то отчего рассказываете другим ту картину мира, которая не дала блага вам самому? Ведь ваша фраза о том, что вы ищете блага, сама эта фраза уже доказывает несостоятельность всех ваших доводов.

Неужели вы не видите этого противоречия?

Вы задаете вопрос, с ожиданием, что ответ не потревожит вашу картину мира. А я вам говорю, что именно эти воздушные замки не дают вам возможности услышать ответ. Вы ищете благо, но не хотите расстаться с тем благом, которое уже имеете. _"Истинно говорю вам, они уже получают награду свою"._ . Вы уже имеете свою награду и именно она не дает вам принять настоящее благо.

Но ведь нельзя служить двум господам? Чтобы взять что-то в руку, нужно вначале отбросить то, что в ней уже есть. То, что вы держите в руке, мешает вам взять то, что вы хотели бы взять. Если ваша рука устала и не имеет блага, для чего вы дальше её мучите? Отбросьте этот груз (недалеко и хотя бы на время) и начните с чистого листа. Если вас не устроит новое знание, вы всегда сможете вернуться к старому. Разве это не практично? Я не про свои ответы говорю, а вообще.

Таким образом вы ничего не теряете. Вы всегда сможете вернуться к старому знанию. Но если вы всегда удерживаете старое знание, если всегда носите один и тот же костюм и не готовы никогда его снять, то для чего просите показать вам другой костюм? Вы ведь всё равно не хотите его даже примерять.

Подумайте над притчей _"	
При сем сказал им притчу: никто не приставляет заплаты к ветхой одежде, отодрав от новой одежды; а иначе и новую раздерет, и к старой не подойдет заплата от новой.

И никто не вливает молодого вина в мехи ветхие; а иначе молодое вино прорвет мехи, и само вытечет, и мехи пропадут;

но молодое вино должно вливать в мехи новые; тогда сбережется и то и другое.

И никто, пив старое вино, не захочет тотчас молодого, ибо говорит: старое лучше."_

Я думаю каждый должен периодически сомневаться в той картине мира, что он имеет. Причем это происходит естественно, поскольку жизнь постоянно меняется, периодически заводить новую одежду, даже и сохраняя старую. Мы не выбрасываем старую одежду прежде чем не купим новую. Мы ведь не приходим в магазин голые. Мы приходим в старой одежде, но только тогда, когда видим что старая одежда уже ветшает. Мы уже созрели чтобы переосмысливать ценности. И хотя старое вино лучше, но мудрый знает, что будущее за молодым вином. В свое время и оно станет старым и хорошим. Но что станет со временем со старым вином? Уксус. Поэтому он сохраняет старое вино, не выбрасывает совсем, но заводит и новое вино. А что станет со временем со старой одеждой? Труха. Поэтому, видя это, заводят новую. И время всё расставит по местам.

Как мог бы развиваться ребенок, если бы он не оставлял свои детские ценности и не принимал новые, взрослые? Что было бы если бы он сохранял верность своим кубикам в то время, как ему уже нужно брать ответственность за семью и за благо всех людей? В то время как стремление к самосохранению ради своего блага должно уже заменяться стремлением к самопожертвованию во имя блага ближнего.

Если знание приведет нас к трансцендентному, к вечности, тогда это вино вечно, энание это вечно, одежда эта вечна. И вопросов не будет, а будут одни ответы. Потому что у нас будет благо и поэтому не будет скорби как у Арджуны. Когда вы говорите что нет блага - это и есть скорбь.

_"И отрет Бог всякую слезу с очей их, и смерти не будет уже; ни плача, ни скорби, ни болезни уже не будет, ибо прежнее прошло. И сказал Сидящий на престоле: се, творю все новое. И говорит мне: напиши; ибо слова сии истинны и верны."_

Когда же у вас нет блага, а есть ответы, это неразумно. Есть ответы, но при этом сохраняются вопросы - это неразумно. Что это за ответы тогда такие? Вы видите что в вашей одежде уже дыры, и холод просачивается сквозь них, то разумно ли сохранять верность такой одежде?

Чем вы тогда делитесь, если и в карманах у вас дыры и благо не задерживается там? Конструкциями? Обертками от конфет? Но какой в них прок? Делитесь реальным благом с другими, и не оскудеет рука дающая. Или вам нравится просто давать хоть что-нибудь? Но это тоже неразумно. А вдруг оно не нужно человеку и не принесет ему блага? Вы на себе проверьте, если и вам это принесло благо, тогда можно и нужно другим давать. 

_никто, зажегши свечу, не покрывает ее сосудом, или не ставит под кровать, а ставит на подсвечник, чтобы входящие видели свет. Ибо нет ничего тайного, что не сделалось бы явным, ни сокровенного, что не сделалось бы известным и не обнаружилось бы. Итак, наблюдайте, как вы слушаете: ибо, кто имеет, тому дано будет, а кто не имеет, у того отнимется и то, что он думает иметь_

Но если вы не зажгли свечу, то что выставляете для входящих, когда и сами во тьме? Вы ведь и сами со своей тьмой несчастны, хоть и любите её.

_"Суд же состоит в том, что свет пришел в мир; но люди более возлюбили тьму, нежели свет, потому что дела их были злы; 
ибо всякий, делающий злое, ненавидит свет и не идет к свету, чтобы не обличились дела его, потому что они злы, а поступающий по правде идет к свету, дабы явны были дела его, потому что они в Боге соделаны."_

Итак, получается, что есть причина по которой человек не хочет идти к свету а сохраняет верность тьме. И эта же причина по которой демон называется демоном и сидит под землей, а не ходит под светом солнца. Потому что дела его злы и потому он любит тьму и боится идти к свету чтобы не обличились дела его. 
И значит это никакая не дхарма, которую не нужно обличать. 
Иначе бы сказали - дела демонов добры в мире демонов, а дела праведных добры в мире праведных.
У них был бы свой Бог и свое солнце. Но мы читаем - сидят под землей, а не под светом солнца.
И мы нигде не видим в писаниях отдельного Бога демонов и отдельного солнца демонов.

Прабхупада часто говорил - зачем писания там, где достаточно здравого смысла? Мы иногда слишком увлекаемся писаниями, так что и здравый смысл теряется. Но плохая новость в том, что этому есть причина. Потому что знание в руках Кришны и он дает его только тому, кто соблюдает дхарму и никаких исключений.

----------


## Семён Сгулов

Спасибо за внимание к поднятому мной вопросу.

----------


## Семён Сгулов

Вот что говорит Шрила Ямуначарья о низкосортных плотских удовольствиях:

йадавадхи мама четах кришна-падаравинде
нава-нава-раса-дхаманудйата рантум асит
тадавадхи бата нари-сангаме смарйамане
бхавати мукха-викарах сушту ништхиванам ча

«С тех пор как я посвятил себя трансцендентному любовному служению Кришне, я черпаю в Нем неиссякаемое блаженство; поэтому, стоит мне подумать о сближении с женщиной, губы мои кривятся от отвращения и я сплевываю». Ямуначарья в юности был могущественным царем и вдоволь предавался плотским утехам; однако после того, как он посвятил себя служению Господу и познал духовное блаженство, ему стала ненавистна сама мысль о сексе. Если к нему приходили такие мысли, он с отвращением сплевывал.

Что последует за избавлением от благословения Индры и может ли маха - мантра в этом помочь? 
Можно ли иметь сексуальные желания и быть чистым преданным Господа Кришны?
Избавление от сексуального желания или очищения самого сексуального желания?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Что последует за избавлением от благословения Индры и может ли маха - мантра в этом помочь?


Лучше думать о том, как сделать так, чтобы маха-мантра действовала. В таком случае она может помочь во всех случаях.



> Можно ли иметь сексуальные желания и быть чистым преданным Господа Кришны?


Можно, если желание не приводит к падению из состояния чистой преданности. Само желание не грех. Грех если это желание произведет действие. (см ниже).



> Избавление от сексуального желания или очищения самого сексуального желания?


Ни то ни другое. Желание это как давление воды в водопроводе. Желание испытываем не мы, а шакти, накопленная в нас. И мы, наблюдая "поле нашего тела", отождествляя себя с телом, думаем что это наше желание. Нет, оно не наше. Мы просто чувствуем давление в водопроводе шакти. А услужливый ум подставляет самскару на этот случай - как избавиться от давления шакти. Самскара называется краник спуска избытка сексуальной энергии. Но если вы потерпите и не будете следовать желанию несмотря на давление, и если у вас уже есть другой краник повыше, и вы умеете избавляться от давления через верхний краник, то со временем тот же самый избыток энергии будет вызывать другую самскару, связанную с краником повыше. В таком случае, несмотря на то, что нижний краник продолжает оставаться, он всегда закрыт и потихонечку ржавеет и тяжелее открывается, а самскара активизируется (желание) уже другая, связанная с более возвышенным краником, который наоборот, открываетс всё легче.

Кто пользуется верхним краником, не очень любит пользоваться нижним краником, что и отражено в вашей цитате.

И по поводу благословения Индры. Если вы будете пользоваться нижним краником, то верхний краник всегда будет бесполезен и вода никогда туда не дойдет. Ведь для этого нужно бОльшее давление, чем для нижнего краника. Благословление Индры - это благословление в том, чтобы после сброса воды через нижний краник, давление будет вновь накапливаться спустя время. Если давления нет, то вы не сможете воспользоваться даже нижним краником. Индра благословил возможностью всегда пользоваться давлением, то есть благословил избытком шакти. А как именно пользоваться - это вы уже сами решайте.

Ко второму вопросу, несмотря на то, что вода вытекает через верхний краник, она ОДНОВРЕМЕННО может создавать небольшое давление и в нижнем кранике, хотя тот и закрыт. Просто потому что вода течет СНИЗУ. Поэтому желание низшее (самскара нижнего крана) может оставаться какое-то время, хотя реальный преданный УЖЕ реально служит реальному Кришне. Вот вы и посудите сами, чистый ли он преданный, согласно вашему вопросу номер 2.

----------


## Семён Сгулов

> Лучше думать о том, как сделать так, чтобы маха-мантра действовала. В таком случае она может помочь во всех случаях.
> 
> Можно, если желание не приводит к падению из состояния чистой преданности. Само желание не грех. Грех если это желание произведет действие. (см ниже).
> 
> Ни то ни другое. Желание это как давление воды в водопроводе. Желание испытываем не мы, а шакти, накопленная в нас. И мы, наблюдая "поле нашего тела", отождествляя себя с телом, думаем что это наше желание. Нет, оно не наше. Мы просто чувствуем давление в водопроводе шакти. А услужливый ум подставляет самскару на этот случай - как избавиться от давления шакти. Самскара называется краник спуска избытка сексуальной энергии. Но если вы потерпите и не будете следовать желанию несмотря на давление, и если у вас уже есть другой краник повыше, и вы умеете избавляться от давления через верхний краник, то со временем тот же самый избыток энергии будет вызывать другую самскару, связанную с краником повыше. В таком случае, несмотря на то, что нижний краник продолжает оставаться, он всегда закрыт и потихонечку ржавеет и тяжелее открывается, а самскара активизируется (желание) уже другая, связанная с более возвышенным краником, который наоборот, открываетс всё легче.
> 
> Кто пользуется верхним краником, не очень любит пользоваться нижним краником, что и отражено в вашей цитате.
> 
> И по поводу благословения Индры. Если вы будете пользоваться нижним краником, то верхний краник всегда будет бесполезен и вода никогда туда не дойдет. Ведь для этого нужно бОльшее давление, чем для нижнего краника. Благословление Индры - это благословление в том, чтобы после сброса воды через нижний краник, давление будет вновь накапливаться спустя время. Если давления нет, то вы не сможете воспользоваться даже нижним краником. Индра благословил возможностью всегда пользоваться давлением, то есть благословил избытком шакти. А как именно пользоваться - это вы уже сами решайте.
> ...


Согласно Вашему мнению Греховная и Благочестивая деятельность, не имеют критериев для разграничения. Даже если учитывать, что то и другое относится к материальной платформе бытия живого существа и не является духовной сферой бытия, так как маха-майя-это иллюзорная материальная платформа - а йога-майя - это и духовная платформа и лишена тех вкусов, которые несут сексуальны отношения в иллюзорной энергии с земным грехом и земным благочестием.

Прабхупада говорит Либо Вы с майей либо Вы с Кришной. Всё остальное исходит от Вас, с Вашей слабостью (Хридайя-Дхурбальям) к межполовым сексуальным отношениям. 

Если Вы не хотите избавляться от сексуального желания - это Ваше Желание удовлетворять свои чувства в иллюзорном для духовного сознания спектре. Но даже учитывая беспристрастность Кришны, как Вам удаётся приписать Чистому Преданному служению низкорослые сексуальные отношения?
Получается, что и регулирующие принципы Вы ставите под сомнение. Как то не клеится секс и чистое преданное служение.

Даже самому похотливому живому существу известно, что секс - это то, что находится в поле деятельности Греха, если только он не с Женой в законном Браке и то только для зачатия благочестивого потомства.

Энергия о которой Вы говорите достойна Внимания, но согласно Ведической культуре, каждое Живое существо, с которым Вы состояли и хотите состоять в сексуальном контакте, становится Вашим родственником, фиг с ним с паспортом, если Вы позанимались с кем то сексом, то Вы устанавливаете с Этим живым существом тонкую сексуальную (родственную) связь и должны это понимать. Вообщем это Утяжеляет Вашу Карму в пять, а то в десять раз, и Разумные люди как учит Олег Геннадьевич Торсунов просят Прощение у тех, кого они ввели в заблуждение своими сексуальным проблемами!! Сами раскаиваются и Кришна избавляет их от необходимости нести ношу-как результата своей греховной сексуальной Жизни!

Если Вы сами не хотите избавится от сексуального желания, то как Маха-Мантра Будет действовать? Это Вы источник проблемы в Своём собственном Храме, а не Кришна. Если Вы не  считаете это проблемой, то и Кришну просить об этом не стоит. 

Желание совершать Греховную деятельность - это 90 процентов будущих событий. Именно желание испытывать Сексуальные чувственные удовольствия заставляет Живое существо путешествовать в поисках этого счастья. В духовном мире сексу нет места. Если там все чистые преданные, то секс, который как Вы говорите одобрен имеет место и в Духовном мире, о чём я не разу не слышал.

Я понимаю если Кришна Вас благославил на соблазнение отдельных личностей и чрезмерную сексуальную активность, дабы эти личности благочестивых мужей не портили, но Это всегда исключение из Правил!!!!

Внесите ясность.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Согласно Вашему мнению Греховная и Благочестивая деятельность, не имеют критериев для разграничения. 
> 
> ...то секс, который как Вы говорите одобрен имеет место и в Духовном мире, о чём я не разу не слышал.
> 
> Внесите ясность.


1) Я достаточно ясно описал механизм на примере трубы и кранов. У вас есть что-то кроме лозунгов, чтобы опровергнуть и указать в чем именно ущербна подобная аналогия?

2) Я не говорил что секс в материальном смысле имеет место в духовном мире. Покажите где я это сказал?

3) Греховная и благочестивая деятельность имеют критерии. Где я сказал что нет критериев?

Лозунги и фантазия

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Но даже учитывая беспристрастность Кришны, как Вам удаётся приписать Чистому Преданному служению низкорослые сексуальные отношения?
> Получается, что и регулирующие принципы Вы ставите под сомнение. Как то не клеится секс и чистое преданное служение.
> 
> Это Вы источник проблемы в Своём собственном Храме, а не Кришна.


Где я сказал что чистое преданное служению приписано сексуальные отношения?

Регулирующие принципы я тоже не ставлю под сомнение, как раз моя аналогия объясняет почему эти принципы нужны.

Про проблемы в храме я вообще не говорил.

Семен, откуда столько фантазии?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Я понимаю если Кришна Вас благославил на соблазнение отдельных личностей и чрезмерную сексуальную активность, дабы эти личности благочестивых мужей не портили, но Это всегда исключение из Правил!!!!


Вы вообще читаете сообщения?
Я ясно написал, что если из нижнего крана будет идти вода, то наверх она никогда не попадет. То есть если секс, то уже никакого Кришны. И где же тут соблазнение?

----------


## Семён Сгулов

> Можно, если желание не приводит к падению из состояния чистой преданности. Само желание не грех. Грех если это желание произведет действие. (см ниже).
> 
> Ни то ни другое. Желание это как давление воды в водопроводе. Желание испытываем не мы, а шакти, накопленная в нас. И мы, наблюдая "поле нашего тела", отождествляя себя с телом, думаем что это наше желание. Нет, оно не наше. Мы просто чувствуем давление в водопроводе шакти. А услужливый ум подставляет самскару на этот случай - как избавиться от давления шакти. Самскара называется краник спуска избытка сексуальной энергии. Но если вы потерпите и не будете следовать желанию несмотря на давление, и если у вас уже есть другой краник повыше, и вы умеете избавляться от давления через верхний краник, то со временем тот же самый избыток энергии будет вызывать другую самскару, связанную с краником повыше. В таком случае, несмотря на то, что нижний краник продолжает оставаться, он всегда закрыт и потихонечку ржавеет и тяжелее открывается, а самскара активизируется (желание) уже другая, связанная с более возвышенным краником, который наоборот, открываетс всё легче.
> 
> Кто пользуется верхним краником, не очень любит пользоваться нижним краником, что и отражено в вашей цитате.
> 
> И по поводу благословения Индры. Если вы будете пользоваться нижним краником, то верхний краник всегда будет бесполезен и вода никогда туда не дойдет. Ведь для этого нужно бОльшее давление, чем для нижнего краника. Благословление Индры - это благословление в том, чтобы после сброса воды через нижний краник, давление будет вновь накапливаться спустя время. Если давления нет, то вы не сможете воспользоваться даже нижним краником. Индра благословил возможностью всегда пользоваться давлением, то есть благословил избытком шакти. А как именно пользоваться - это вы уже сами решайте.
> 
> Ко второму вопросу, несмотря на то, что вода вытекает через верхний краник, она ОДНОВРЕМЕННО может создавать небольшое давление и в нижнем кранике, хотя тот и закрыт. Просто потому что вода течет СНИЗУ. Поэтому желание низшее (самскара нижнего крана) может оставаться какое-то время, хотя реальный преданный УЖЕ реально служит реальному Кришне. Вот вы и посудите сами, чистый ли он преданный, согласно вашему вопросу номер 2.


Выделил.

----------


## Семён Сгулов

> 1) Я достаточно ясно описал механизм на примере трубы и кранов. У вас есть что-то кроме лозунгов, чтобы опровергнуть и указать в чем именно ущербна подобная аналогия?
> 
> 2) Я не говорил что секс в материальном смысле имеет место в духовном мире. Покажите где я это сказал?
> 
> 3) Греховная и благочестивая деятельность имеют критерии. Где я сказал что нет критериев?
> 
> Лозунги и фантазия


Я не сказал, что это аналогия ущербная, я с этой аналогией полностью согласен и то в какой форме Вы привели данный пример-достаточно ясно описывает сам механизм.

Я подверг сомнению сам факт наличия сексуального желания-то есть желания наслаждаться сексуальными межполовыми отношениями и преданного служения Кришне ( а тем более чистого ). В предидущем сообщении я красным маркером выделил Указанную Вами возможность чистой преданности и сексуальной жизни.

Если всё-таки есть критерии для разграничения, тогда кто обладает этим знанием Вы? или Шакти (которая исполняет свою Дхарму перед Кришной). Шакти по сути всё равно - она находит свою отражение в Вас так как следует своей Дхарме,  если Вы ссылаетесь на Шакти, то о каких Вы разграничениях Вы говорите. 

Если именно шакти является причиной Вашей сексуальной жизни, то кто тогда будет разграничивать деятельность на греховную и благочестивую? Вы? или Шакти?

----------


## Семён Сгулов

> Где я сказал что чистое преданное служению приписано сексуальные отношения?
> 
> Регулирующие принципы я тоже не ставлю под сомнение, как раз моя аналогия объясняет почему эти принципы нужны.
> 
> Про проблемы в храме я вообще не говорил.
> 
> Семен, откуда столько фантазии?


-Маркером подчернул.

-Как связаны регулирующие принципы свободы и понимание механизма работы тонкого и грубого тела, которые Вы описали? Вы уверены, что необходимость следования данным принципам объясняется именно самим механизмом тонкого и грубого тела во взаимосвязи с материальным миром. Данным принципам следуют даже те, кто не обладает такими возможностями понимания как Вы например, но тем не менее результат тоже получают.

Про проблемы в Храме я написал потому, что в сердце живого существа - которое считается Храмом Души живет и Душа и Свердуша. Шакти, которой Вы преписываете желания исходит от Кришны - как Господина этого мира, а само желание иметь эту Шакти исходит от Дживы. Если у Дживы слабость к Сексу, что равнозначно отсутствию Балы ( духовной силы ), чтобы отказаться от него, то Шакти здесь не причем, а значит и Кришна тоже, поэтому я и написал, то причём тут Шакти если Живое существо не хочет избавится от сексуальных желаний, взращивая духоввное желание служить Кришне. У Бога или у Дживы проблемы с Сексом?

----------


## Семён Сгулов

> Вы вообще читаете сообщения?
> Я ясно написал, что если из нижнего крана будет идти вода, то наверх она никогда не попадет. То есть если секс, то уже никакого Кришны. И где же тут соблазнение?


Вы уже второй раз пишете о том, что сексуальные желания - то есть влечение к противоположному полу (в свете темы: О неутомимом сладострастии, полученном по благословению Индры) и преданное служение можно совместить.

Я второй раз задал данный вопрос только потому, что в данной теме единственным ответом на вопрос было, то что если Вы избавитесь от сексуального желания то Вы перестанете испытывать влечение к Кришне. 

Именно потому, что я читаю Ваши сообщения я пытаюсь сопоставить секс и преданное служение Кришне. Пример, который я привёл описывает то, что Кришна ( Господин ) не любит когда сердце Живого существ заковывается в кандалы материального рабства из-за сексуальной жизни, и если Вас ( как представителя мужского пола), не желающего избавляться от сексуальных желаний Кришна попросит соблазнять сладострастных Женщин, то лишь по причине того, чтобы мужчины, которые живут в Браке со своей законной женой не были заняты в планах коварных и сладострастных обольстительниц противоположного пола!!! Если так совместить Секс и преданное служение ( что всегда исключение из правил ) тогда сам Кришны не даст Вам не одного шанса на падение!!! Так как Вы действуете от имени и воли Господина, который всегда рядом со своим слугой.

Если Вы однозначно говорите, что секс и преданное служение Кришне - это разные вещи, то что делать с желанием Живого существа вести сексуальную жизнь, если всё таки влечение Живого существа к Кришне в материальной жизни проявляется как влечение к противоположному полу, что с этим желанием надо сделать чтобы стать чистым преданным Кришны: оставить и занять в служении или избавится по средствам очищения с помощью маха-мантры. То есть трансформировать Каму в Бхакти с Участием Господа Шри Кришны в одной из своих форм-может это Вишну, может это Нараяна, может еще как - то.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> я с этой аналогией полностью согласен и то в какой форме Вы привели данный пример-достаточно ясно описывает сам механизм.
> 
> Я подверг сомнению сам факт наличия сексуального желания-то есть желания наслаждаться сексуальными межполовыми отношениями и преданного служения Кришне ( а тем более чистого ).


Если вы согласны с аналогией, то эта аналогия и объясняет почему на определенных этапах сохраняется желание.

Подобно тому как в трубе сохраняется давление, даже если вода течет не из нижнего крана, а из верхнего.




> В предидущем сообщении я красным маркером выделил Указанную Вами возможность чистой преданности и сексуальной жизни.


Там нет ничего о сексуальной жизни. Там сказано о желании. А сексуальная жизнь - это действие. Но если вы имеете желание, но удерживаетесь от действия, то вы не ведете сексуальную жизнь. Вы поститесь.
И тем более энергию, вызывающую это желание отправляете по назначению - к своему источнику - Кришне, то где же тут грех? Грех - это когда вы воруете у Кришны ЕГО энергию ради своего наслаждения, то есть спускаете в нижний кран, а Кришне в верхем кране ничего не достается.

Кроме того, важно также сколько места занимает это желание в сознании. Допустим у вас чешется спина. Если вы ничего больше не делаете, то этот зуд может заполонить всё сознание, и тогда вы будете порабощены этим желанием и вам придется почесаться. Дать волю зуду заполнить всё сознание.

Однако, допустим, вы заняты важным делом, допустим вы хирург, делаете операцию, на вас огромная ответственность. И тут вас спрашивают - чешется ли у вас спина? Если вы направите туда сознание, то поймете, что оказывается да, чешется. Но во время операции, вы этого не замечали, поскольку были заняты более важным и нужным делом. То есть зуд был, но он занимал крошечное место в сознании и не претендовал оторвать вас от главного, и таким образом не стоял на пути к истине как грех, отрывающий душу от главного.

Теперь вопрос, а был ли грех? Ну да, чесалось, но кто обращал на это внимание, если главное и важное дело делалось?

То есть, в ваших терминах - чистая преданность есть, сексуальной жизни нет, но желание может сохраняться, однако ему не дают волю.

Дело еще в том, что труба то у нас в промежутке между нижним и верхним краном не прочищенная. Это означает, что когда идет вода под давлением, то давление в нижнем кране создается бОльшее, чем в верхнем. И так будет сохраняться до тех пор, пока ПРАКТИКОЙ и мощным напором труба не прочистится. Кроме того, есть и другие аспекты, о которых нет пока смысла говорить, пока  не ясны обсуждаемые аспекты преданного служения.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Если всё-таки есть критерии для разграничения, тогда кто обладает этим знанием Вы? или Шакти (которая исполняет свою Дхарму перед Кришной). Шакти по сути всё равно - она находит свою отражение в Вас так как следует своей Дхарме,  если Вы ссылаетесь на Шакти, то о каких Вы разграничениях Вы говорите. 
> 
> Если именно шакти является причиной Вашей сексуальной жизни, то кто тогда будет разграничивать деятельность на греховную и благочестивую? Вы? или Шакти?


Шакти не обладает собственным разумом чтобы решать свою судьбу на поле нашего тела. Она пользуется тем разумом, который есть на поле вашего тела. Этот разум в нашем, а не в её распоряжении. Однако она имеет желание. И она исполняет свою дхарму. Если мы нарушаем её дхарму, мешаем исполнить её дхарму, то это оскорбление. Для исполнения своей дхармы шакти пользуется разумом своего источника или совокупности источников. Мы должны исполнять свою дхарму так, чтобы наша дхарма и дхарма шакти - все исполнялись. Причем наша дхарма влючает в себя помогать шакти с её дхармой.

Действовать будет шакти, управляющим будем мы, а плодами награждать или наказывать нас и шакти будет Кришна. И ответственными за всё будем тоже мы, причем не только за себя, но и за страдания шакти, т.к. шакти своего разума не имеет (нет полномочий на поле чужого тела). Шакти всегда пользуется разумом своего господина, однако желания сохраняет, поскольку желания шакти это тоже дхарма.

И вот в такой свистопляске нужно действовать, оценивая плоды, пытаясь вырулить на дорожку дхармы из леса греховной деятельности.

Шакти не обязательно следует высшей дхарме. Особенно если она еще не имеет хозяина. Она исходит от источника к вам по нашей причине, и хочет вернуться к своему источнику, обрести прибежище. Это её дхарма - исходить, распространяя вокруг качества своего господина, чтобы ими могли воспользоваться другие, и после, вернуться. Находясь у нас в теле, запертая шакти сохраняет желание вернуться, и это желание растет и растет, поскольку шакти накапливается и накапливается (т.к. мы не прекращаем деятельность ни на секунду (БГ). Таким образом, накопленная шакти, своим желанием, а фактически проклятием, что мы попользовались, но не возвращаем её назад, повергает нас в иллюзию. Мы становимся одержимыми тем желанием, кого мы заперли. Мы, под давлением её желания начинаем, судорожно искать выход для шакти. И у нас есть несколько готовых вариантов. Сон, еда, секс, интоксикации, отдых, музыка, азартные игры, результаты деятельности.

Если мы сохраняем баланс шакти пришедшей и ушедшей такими способами, то мы сами и наше сознание находится в балансе. Если же баланс нарушается и методы не срабатывают по разным причинам, то разбаланс приводит к гневу, а гнев к иллюзии.

_"КОММЕНТАРИЙ к БГ 3.37: Когда живое существо попадает в материальный мир, его вечная любовь к Кришне под влиянием гуны страсти преобразуется в вожделение. Это можно сравнить с тем, как молоко при добавлении в него кислого тамаринда превращается в простоквашу. Не получив удовлетворения, вожделение переходит в гнев, а гнев порождает иллюзию, которая держит живое существо в плену материальной жизни."_

Мы живем благодаря шакти, которую держим в плену временно, но попользовавшись её качествами, мы должны её отпускать к своему источнику, тогда сохраняется хладнокровие, здоровье и возможность действовать дальше. Отпускаем мы её к своему источнику вышеперечисленными методами, которые реализуют полубоги. Если шакти задерживается дольше чем она может терпеть или её накапливается больше чем мы можем терпеть её нетерпение, то молоко шакти прокисает и все от этого страдают. Человек вынужден действовать быстро.

Находящийся в иллюзии человек не обладает истинным знанием, он действует по наученому, по привычке, по традиции. Он жертвует кому умеет. Ест, пьет, совокупляется, ищет положение в обществе, стремится к моральному и телесному удовлетворению. Удовлетворению шакти. И, удовлетворяя шакти, поскольк его тело состоит из шакти, то и сам удовлетворен этим. 

Не обладает знанием и шакти, т.к. не имеет своего разума. Чтобы обрести знание и разум, нужно увидеть в шакти её истинный источник, её желания, и реализовать это, это возможно, т.к. шакти обладает качествами своего источника, и тогда, увидев Его, апофеоз качеств, собрав Его в пазл из разрозненных качеств шакти и возведя каждое из этих качеств в бесконечную степень (как это описано в Нектаре преданности, что Господь обладает всеми качествами в неограниченной степени), взбить таким образом еще непрокисшую шакти в масло, которое украдет воришка Кришна, и взамен он даст прасад, и это будет первым проблеском истинного знания. Дальше следовать этим путем.

Желание шакти освободиться является дхармой и тот кто нарушает эту дхарму, несомненно будет сурово наказан.
Так, если человек не умеет высвободить шакти высшим способом, и несмотря на это удерживает её внутри, то может серьезно заболеть. Например, если мужчина удерживает целибат в женском обществе где много шакти, и не имеет ни секса, ни высшей дхармы, то он может серъезно заболеть. Либо нужно не накапливать шакти (не находиться в женском обществе как монахи), либо иметь возможность высвобождать шакти либо через нижний кран, либо через верхний. То же относится и ко всем другим видам шакти. Застой и чрезмерное накопление, а также недостаток шакти являются причинами различный заболеваний от гриппа, простатита до туберкулеза и спида. Все эти болезни чрезвычайно распространены по причине невежества о том, как жить.

Что же такое грех? Грех мы совершаем ежесекундно просто живя, т.к. всё наше тело состоит из не нашей запертой в нашем теле шакти, которая на самом деле хочет к благу. Благом для шакти является вернуться к своему источнику. У источника тоже есть источник. И у всех источников есть высший источник. Шакти вообще то всё равно. Но чем выше источник, тем выше достигается благо для шакти и для того, кто в этом участвует. Конечно высшее благо для неё вернуться к Кришне, но если КРишны на горизонте нет, они с удовольствием вернуться к более низкому источнику. Наше тело не состоит из высших энергий. Основная масса шакти приходит из материального мира и потому удовлетворение обычного человека может быть достигнуто вполне материальными средствами - поел, попил, поспал и т.д. 

Если человек думает о благе шакти, освобождая её, то он не совершает греха. В БГ написано, что 
_"На заре творения Господь, повелитель всех существ, создал людей и полубогов вместе с жертвоприношениями в честь Вишну и благословил их, сказав: «Будьте же счастливы, совершая эту ягью [жертвоприношение], ибо она дарует вам все желаемое, чтобы вы могли жить безбедно и в конце концов обрели освобождение»_

Если человек таким образом живет как слуга слуги, заботясь о благе шакти, даже пусть и материальными методами, он не совершает греха. Шакти в нашем теле миллионы, и чаще всего, даже соблюдая интересы одних шакти, мы нарушаем интересы других шакти. Поэтому правильная жизнь очень сложна, а совершенная жизнь возможна только в присутствии высшего разума. 

Однако даже материальное жертвоприношение имеет побочным эффектом наслаждение. Это наслаждение, которое испытывает шакти, которая уходит к своему источнику в результате подобного жертвоприношения. Источником этого наслаждения являются Шактиман к которому уходит шакти. Всё перечисленное - сон, секс, еда, интоксикации, азартные игры, слава, известность - всё это жертвоприношения.

Если человек совершает их ради блага шакти и шактимана (которого мы знаем по качеством исходящей и возвращающейся к нему шакти), то он не совершает греха. Это дхарма фактически, потому что в БГ написано, что эти жертвоприношения совершаются в честь Вишну. Освобождение шакти неразлучно с Вишну. Вишну неразлучен с Гарудой. Гаруда - это символ высвобождения шакти.

_"Любые обязанности следует выполнять как жертвоприношение Господу Вишну, иначе они приковывают человека к материальному миру. Поэтому, о сын Кунти, выполняй свой долг ради удовлетворения Вишну, и ты навсегда освободишься от материального рабства."_
_«Довольные вашими жертвоприношениями, полубоги будут довольны и вами, и тогда благодаря такому взаимодействию людей и полубогов в мире воцарится благоденствие»._
_"«В награду за ягью полубоги, которым подвластны все блага этого мира, даруют вам все необходимое для жизни. Но тот, кто наслаждается этими благами, не принося их в жертву полубогам, безусловно, является вором»"_

Но если человек специально накапливает и ворует шакти, чтобы совершить жертвоприношение ради наслаждения, то воистину совершает один грех и является вором. В этом случае нельзя назвать это жертвоприношением. Это является эксплуатацией полубогов ради своего наслаждения. Их положение слуг Господа используется таким человеком ради своего наслаждения. Такой человек, совершая подобное оскорбление, теряет милость полубогов и соответственно, разум, и деградирует.

Теперь дальше, общаясь с реальными преданными, мы можем заразиться и высшими шакти. Либо же, идя по пути дхармы (служебной деятельности), мы тоже можем вобрать в себе шакти, которые не могут быть удовлеторены ничем кроме высокой или высшей деятельности. Мы наполняемся служебными шакти, которые уже обладают разумом. Вот в этих ситуациях уже ни еда, ни питье, ни сон, ни секс не помогают. Высшая шакти не разменивается на подобные вещи, поскольку уже обладает разумом. Кришна и говорит в БГ - кто совершает служебный бхаджан, того наделяю разумом. В таком случае человек, что бы он ни делал, не имеет умиротворения, кроме служебной деятельности, что несомненно является верным шагом в сторону истинной дхармы.

То есть к верхнему крану идет не только одна труба, проходящая сквозь нижний кран. А и много других труб, хотя и более тонких, но тем не менее, они тоже создают давление, которое мы чувствуем как желание и неудовлетворение, и то, что приходит с этих труб, нельзя ничем иным удовлетворить, кроме как открыв верхний кран. И наличие подобных труб - вот это и есть милость преданных или посвящение.
_"Дух дышит, где хочет, и голос его слышишь, а не знаешь, откуда приходит и куда уходит: так бывает со всяким, рожденным от Духа"._ 
Эта милость куда милостивее, чем милость Индры, т.к. не оставляет человеку выбора. Когда подобной шакти накапливается много, а верхний кран по прежнему закрыт, человека перестает интересовать всё в этом мире (ПОСКОЛЬКУ НИЧТО НЕ ПРИНОСИТ УДОВЛЕТВОРЕНИЯ, - _"а сын человеческий не имеет где преклонить голову"_) и он срочно предается Кришне.

Пока же у него есть варианты, он не торопится, т.к. санкции и полномочия даже уму принимать решения дает душа, а она смотрит на всё с точки зрения вечности.

Насчет того, что шакти следует дхарме перед Кришной - это не обязательно. Шакти является безусловной служанкой Радхарани. Однако для того, чтобы Радхарани появилась на поле вашего тела, вначале на этом поле должен появится Кришна. Это запутанная история о рождении Кришны, вы читали в ШБ. Подмены, убийства, змеи, демоны и т.д. Это всё интересно. Но для нас важно, что покуда Радхарани еще не проявлена на поле нашего тела, то шакти все делают что хотят. Какая возможность "смотаться" подвернулась, такой возможностью и пользуются. Человек наблюдает всё это на поле своего тела как желания, стремления, противоречия, т.д., и пытается регулировать вот такие приходы - уходы, чтобы сбалансировать свое состояние. Когда же на поле тела появляются такие игроки как Кришна и Радхарани, то человек с этого момента служит им, а сам занимает подчиненное положение. Кроме того, все шакти в этом случае занимают подчиненное положение у Радхарани, ну а с демонами разворачивается битва по всем правилам игры. Конечно Кришна мог бы сразу всех победить, однако какова же ваша роль в этом? Он хочет победить вашими руками, и тем самым дать вам наивысшее благо. Он всего лишь колесничий в этой битве, а стрелять придется вам - Арджуне. Ну если конечно вы не выбросите лук и не начнете сентименты про "дорогие демонические родственники". Так Кришна научит ДХАРМЕ. Большой настоящей единственной дхарме. Соблюдая которую все миллионы шакти на поле вашего тела, где происходит сражение, даже несмотря на сражения получат максимальное высшее благо. И вы будете участвовать в судьбе каждой шакти. И таким образом участвовать в каждой лиле описанной в ШБ и махабхарате и рамаяне и библии и т.д.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> -Как связаны регулирующие принципы свободы и понимание механизма работы тонкого и грубого тела, которые Вы описали?


Что вы имеете в виду под "регулирующие принципы свободы"?




> Вы уверены, что необходимость следования данным принципам объясняется именно самим механизмом тонкого и грубого тела во взаимосвязи с материальным миром. Данным принципам следуют даже те, кто не обладает такими возможностями понимания как Вы например, но тем не менее результат тоже получают.


всё в мире происходит единообразно. Шакти выходит из источника, действует и возвращается к своему источнику. Если не возвращается, то это проблема. Вы где-то в соседней теме давали цитату, что проблемой является энергия, исходящая из Кришны, что-то в этом роде. Потому что всё что исходит - имеет в себе дхарму, и нужно действовать так, чтобы эту дхарму не нарушить + соблюсти свою.

Не понимая принципов невозможно в совершенстве им следовать. По произведениям многих ачарьев я вижу, что они очень глубоко знают то, о чем я говорю. И поэтому успешно исполняют принципы. Внешнее же исполнение не даст истинного блага, а создаст много проблем. Это просто попытка занять истинное положение. Повод задуматься и возможность послужить хоть как-то. Однако не выплеснуть бы с водой ребенка. Это очень сложно. Поэтому рекомендуют гуру.




> Про проблемы в Храме я написал потому, что в сердце живого существа - которое считается Храмом Души живет и Душа и Свердуша. Шакти, которой Вы преписываете желания исходит от Кришны - как Господина этого мира, а само желание иметь эту Шакти исходит от Дживы. Если у Дживы слабость к Сексу, что равнозначно отсутствию Балы ( духовной силы ), чтобы отказаться от него, то Шакти здесь не причем, а значит и Кришна тоже, поэтому я и написал, то причём тут Шакти если Живое существо не хочет избавится от сексуальных желаний, взращивая духоввное желание служить Кришне. У Бога или у Дживы проблемы с Сексом?


Вы не понимаете, что такое служение Кришне. Кришна (пуруша) любит своих преданных. Преданные - это шакти. Пракрити. Пракрити (шакти) хотят обрести прибежище у стоп Кришны.
На каком основании вы хотите отвергнуть часть шакти и не служить им? Ведь это не ваша шакти, а шакти Кришны. Вся шакти принадлежит ему. Просто на том основании, что вы не умеете ничего с ней сделать, кроме как открыть нижний кран?

Служение Кришне состоит в том, чтобы ВСЮ шакти-пракрити, которая есть в поле нашего зрения отправить к Кришне.
Слуга слуги слуги. И так все они обретают прибежище у стоп Кришны и Радхарани.

Смотрите на шакти не как на то, чем нужно наслаждаться, а как на то, что несет в себе качества Кришны и Радхарани.

Откуда берется возбуждение? Мы смотрим на женщину и она, обладая качествами Радхарани, становится источником энергии для того, кто на неё сосредоточен. Эта энергия входит в нас и мы возбуждаемся, рассматривая, эту энергию, как СВОЮ, а не как принадлежащую кому-то, получаем от ума самскару - открой нижний кран. Это грех подобный тому, чтобы украсть у лучшего друга его невесту. Невеста принадлежит Кришне. На каком же основании мы хотим забрать её себе? Может быть мы можем дать ей благо? Ни на грош. Попользовались и выкинули.

Ассоциация наличия внутри энергии с сексуальным желанием это просто самскара. Записка в уме. Рецепт. Если то, тогда это.
Тогда вы блокируете эту самскару, обвиняя энергию как плохую, не исходяющую от Радхарани. Фактически вы лишаете себя возможности служить Кришне и Радхе. Почему женщина красива? Потому что она часть Радхи. И это же самое нравится Кришне. Конечно в более возвышенном виде. Но мы тоже пракрити - то есть мы не должны наслаждаться другой пракрити. Мы должны предложить эту пракрити Кришне. Он наслаждающийся. Табу для нас не иметь эти энергии в себе, а наслаждаться ими как Кришна. Именно это и делает нас наслаждающимися, когда мы, будучи сами пракрити, пытаемся наслаждаться другой пракрити. Но мы должны знать что вся пракрити принадлежит Кришне и стремится к нему. Поэтому мы не должны открывать нижний кран. Но энергии в нас есть и будут. Если мы не можем терпеть, то нужно удаляться от женского общества насколько это возможно. Плюс поститься, трудиться, не слишком теплые условия и т.д. Однако не отвергать саму энергию, т.к. она принадлежит Кришне для его наслаждения. 

Нам нужно найти настоящего Кришну и больше ничего. 

Когда Кришна украдет масло, он даст много советов как и что делать, так следуя его советам, постепенно мы поймем свое правильное положение, и тогда женщины не будут создавать больше проблем с избытком энергии.

У вас тогда не будет самскары, связанной с женщинами. Любой избыток энергии вы будете воспринимать как избыток желания служить Кришне.

Поэтому сексуальное желание - это не проблема Кришны, а проблема рождающаяся от не умения служить Кришне.

Часть ответа, о том, почему шакти является причиной желания, уже есть в предыдуших постах. Служить Кришне нужно всеми шакти. Если вы отвергаете некоторые из шакти, то куда им податься? Будет застой и болезни. Негатив по отношению к чему угодно не совместим с практикой. Избавиться от сексуальных желаний можно если не иметь шакти вообще. Однако это путь искателей пустоты. Шуньявада. Любое переполнение шакти будет рождать сексуальное желание. Поэтому монахам рекомендуют поститься, не слишком чтобы тепло, не высыпаться и т.д. Временно может помочь. Если это возвести в принцип практики, то это приведет к искажению практики, к лицемерию, т.к. Кришна пурнам, он ничего не отвергает, он любит Радхарани, а все шакти служат Радхарани. Нельзя любить в цветке только одну его часть. Если часть вы возненавидите, то и полное не полюбите.

Если вы часть из энергий отвергнете, то оскорбите Радхарани и ничего не достигнете и будете мучиться и бороться с лицемерием, как делают православные, изображая в себе противоречние с одной стороны умерщвление плоти, а с другой стороны желая вечной цветущей жизни.

Но вечная жизнь, прибежище, невозможна без того, чтобы соблюсти всю дхарму.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Если Вы однозначно говорите, что секс и преданное служение Кришне - это разные вещи, то что делать с желанием Живого существа вести сексуальную жизнь, если всё таки влечение Живого существа к Кришне в материальной жизни проявляется как влечение к противоположному полу, что с этим желанием надо сделать чтобы стать чистым преданным Кришны: оставить и занять в служении или избавится по средствам очищения с помощью маха-мантры. То есть трансформировать Каму в Бхакти с Участием Господа Шри Кришны в одной из своих форм-может это Вишну, может это Нараяна, может еще как - то.


Да, секс и бхакти - разные вещи. Если есть влечение к противоположному полу, то нужно жениться и растить детей, соблюдая дхарму таким образом. Исполняя дхарму на этом поприще, со временем, человек может получить от Кришны разум и дойти до служения Кришне в чистом виде. 

Всё зависит от того, как человек будет исполнять ту дхарму, что есть в его поле зрения. Если он в малом верен, то будет верен и в большом, а неверный в малом, будет неверен и в большом.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Вы уже второй раз пишете о том, что сексуальные желания - то есть влечение к противоположному полу (в свете темы: О неутомимом сладострастии, полученном по благословению Индры) и преданное служение можно совместить.


Вы не сможете найти Кришну, если будете отрицать проявление его качеств в противоположном поле. Именно благодаря тому, что там проявлены качества Кришны и Радхи, противопложный пол является источником энергии для всех людей. Фактически заменителем Кришны-Радхи. Именно по этой причине мы ищем прибежище в противоположном поле, создаем семьи, именно по этой причине появляется любовь, от энергии, исходящей из противоположного пола. И по той же причине вожделение.
Источник энергии является для нас прибежищем.

Одна и та же энергия является источником и любви и вожделения. И вы можете и любить и вожделеть одновременно. Разве не так происходит в жизни? Вначале влюбляются, потом целуются... А может быть одно вожделение, без любви. А может быть одна любовь, без вожделения. Бывает по разному. Зависит от того, как мы воспринимает входящую в нас энергию, исходяющуую из противоположного пола и как действуем по отношению к ней.

И дилема состоит в том, что с этой энергией делать. В мирской жизни мы не разбираем. Если любовь, то мы воспеваем её, а если вожделение, то мы ищем как его удовлетворить.

Но в духовной жизни уже нужно делать сознательный выбор.

Если наслаждаться ею, то это адхарма. Если отдать её Кришне, то это дхарма. Высшая дхарма. Но если высшая дхарма недоступна, то всегда доступна дхарма рангом пониже. Создать семью, детей, давать если не высшее благо, то какое умеем и понимаем, брать ответственность за их судьбу. Но отрицать саму энергию или что противоположный пол обладает качествами Кришны-Радхи приведет к жизненному фиаско. Кто так думает, чтобы ему быть последовательным, ему нужно отвергнуть противоположный пол и семью и детей.

Обычный человек, влюбляясь, путает свой объект любви с Кришной. Вот и вся причина любви или вожделения. Иллюзия.

Теперь представьте на минуточку вы видите реального Кришну и реальную Радхарани, насколько они более
совершенны  и красивы, насколько энергии, исходящие из них мощнее. Они буквально порабощают. Конечно греховный человек не может видеть Кришну, иначе он триллион раз соблазнится красотой его преданных, и возжелает их и украдет, как Индра украл жену какого-то брахмана. Он станет рабом греха. Поэтому, ради его блага, Кришна недоступен ему.

Нужно расти в своем видении блага и служении ему, а не по пути наслаждения благом. То есть по пути дхармы. Кто вырос достаточно, тот уже сможет найти Кришну.

Кришна всегда ходит вместе со своими преданными.

Поэтому чтобы увидеть реального Кришну, вы должны правильно относиться и уметь держать удар ослепительного вожделения, направленного на слуг Кришны, которые пракрити по своей природе (а мы часто всё еще изображаем пурушу и пытаемся украсть невесту Кришны). И держать этот удар помогает сам Кришна, своим светом затмевая, то есть делая темным всё ослепительное, что можно было бы вожделеть в его отсутствии. Именно Кришна ключ к решению проблемы вожделения. Иначе этот вопрос не решается.

Но чтобы дойти до Кришны, нужно уметь заметить его в свете вожделения, исходящем от его слуг. Если человек утвердился на пути дхармы, уже не такой весь из себя пуруша, то свет слуг Кришны не будет слишком ослепительным для него и он сможет увидеть Кришну, всегда окруженного своими слугами.

----------


## Семён Сгулов

> Если вы согласны с аналогией, то эта аналогия и объясняет почему на определенных этапах сохраняется желание.
> 
> Подобно тому как в трубе сохраняется давление, даже если вода течет не из нижнего крана, а из верхнего.
> 
> 
> Там нет ничего о сексуальной жизни. Там сказано о желании. А сексуальная жизнь - это действие. Но если вы имеете желание, но удерживаетесь от действия, то вы не ведете сексуальную жизнь. Вы поститесь.
> И тем более энергию, вызывающую это желание отправляете по назначению - к своему источнику - Кришне, то где же тут грех? Грех - это когда вы воруете у Кришны ЕГО энергию ради своего наслаждения, то есть спускаете в нижний кран, а Кришне в верхем кране ничего не достается.
> 
> Кроме того, важно также сколько места занимает это желание в сознании. Допустим у вас чешется спина. Если вы ничего больше не делаете, то этот зуд может заполонить всё сознание, и тогда вы будете порабощены этим желанием и вам придется почесаться. Дать волю зуду заполнить всё сознание.
> ...


Именно этому и посвящён мой вопрос. У Чехова есть хорошие слова про ружьё которое стреляет. Греховное желание дживы ( в свете бхагавата-дхармы ) - желание заниматься сексом - это 100 процентая вероятность будущего свершения. Даже если у Вас есть такое желание именно у Вас как у Дживы, то не может быть и речи о чистой преданности Кришне. Не может живое существо имеющее в сердце Сексуальное желание называться чистым преданным. Оно может стать преданным на уровне преданности полубогов - преданности Вишну. То есть секс в гуне благости, но чистым преданным его назвать нельзя даже если живое существо просто имеет сексуальное желание. У чистого преданного вообще нет своих желаний. Преданный-преданно служт планам Кришны, его представлениям и его жаланиям. "То чего хочет Господин" если Кришна хочет, чтобы я занялся сексом, что Всегда исключение из правил ( и крайне маловероятно ), то преданный может совершить служение, однако и здесь всё зависит от индивидуальности и Вкуса.

В моём термине Сексуальная Жизнь в Жизни чистого преданного сводится на НЕТ! полностью - но не как ограничение как Само собой разумеющийся БАЛАСТ, который отходит от Шатла, стремящегося на встречу Солнцу. НЕ ЧЕРЕЗ ВОЗДЕРЖАНИЕ И ОГРАНИЧЕНИЕ А через получение Высшего вкуса! - приближающегося света солнца к примеру  :smilies: 

Касаемо того, что почесалось (Ш.Б.) :

О царь, если раз за разом возделывать один и тот же участок земли, он становится все менее плодородным и посеянные в него семена гибнут. Капельками ги огонь не потушишь, но если сразу вылить в него много ги, то он погаснет; точно так же, чрезмерно потворствуя своим материальным желаниям, можно полностью избавиться от них.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Если понемногу капать ги в огонь, он гореть не перестанет, но если сразу положить туда большой кусок ги, огонь может и погаснуть. В соответствии с этим принципом тем, кто в прошлых жизнях очень много грешил и теперь родился в низших слоях общества, разрешено заниматься греховной деятельностью в свое удовольствие, ибо так у них может возникнуть отвращение к подобной деятельности и они получат возможность очиститься.

----------


## Семён Сгулов

> Шакти не обладает собственным разумом ...


Во многом с Вами согласен, однако возникает естественное противоречие между Дхармой ( где грех разграничен с добродеятелью) и дхармой ( где тот же самый поступок грехом не является ).

Вот, что говорит об этом шримад - бхагаватам (песнь 7-я):

ТЕКСТ 30

Среди представителей смешанных сословий, именуемых санкарой, тех, кто не ворует, называют антевасайи или чандала [собакоед], и у них тоже есть свои потомственные занятия.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Перечислив признаки и обязанности представителей четырех главных сословий — брахманов, кшатриев, вайшьев и шудр, Нарада Муни теперь говорит об антьяджах, людях из смешанных сословий. Представители смешанных сословий делятся на две категории: пратиломаджа и ануломаджа . Если жена принадлежит к более высокой касте, чем муж, их брак называется пратило . А если мужчина женится на девушке из более из низкой касты, такой союз называется ануло . От этих браков берут начало династии цирюльников, прачек и т.д. Тех антьяджей, которые в какой- то степени сохраняют свою чистоту, то есть не воруют, не едят мясо, не употребляют наркотиков, не вступают в недозволенные половые отношения и не участвуют в азартных играх, называют антевасайи . Представителям низших слоев общества разрешено вступать в брак со своими родственниками и пить вино, поскольку в их среде это не считается греховным.

ТЕКСТ 31

прайах сва-бхава-вихито
нринам дхармо йуге йуге
веда-дригбхих смрито раджан
претйа чеха ча шарма-крит

прайах — как правило; сва-бхава-вихитах — предписываемые человеку в зависимости от того, под влиянием каких гун материальной природы он находится; нринам — людей; дхармах — обязанности; йуге йуге — в каждую эпоху; веда-дригбхих — брахманами, хорошо знающими Веды; смритах — признаны; раджан — о царь; претйа — после смерти; ча — и; иха — здесь (в нынешнем теле); ча — также; шарма-крит — приносящие благо.

Дорогой царь! Брахманы, хорошо знающие Веды, пришли к заключению, что, если представители того или иного сословия, — в какую бы эпоху [югу] они ни жили, — действуют в соответствии с влияющими на них гунами материальной природы, это принесет им благо как в нынешней жизни, так и в следующей.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: В «Бхагавад-гите» (3.35) сказано: шрейан сва- дхармо вигунах пара-дхармат свануштхитат — «Гораздо лучше исполнять собственные обязанности, даже если эти обязанности небезупречны, чем пытаться исполнять чужие обязанности». Антьяджи, представители низших сословий, иногда воруют, пьют спиртное или вступают в недозволенные половые отношения, однако для таких людей это не считается грехом. Тигр, убивая человека, не совершает греха, но, если человек убьет другого человека, это будет грехом и убийцу отправят на виселицу. То, что для животных в порядке вещей, среди людей считается преступлением. Поэтому людям, которые по своим качествам относятся к разным слоям общества, предписаны различные обязанности. Кроме того, как утверждают знатоки Вед, эти обязанности также зависят о эпохи, в которую человек живет.

Получается, что Тигр, который ест мясо греха не совершает, а значит он действует в рамках своей Дхармы (дхармы Животного ). 
Демон ( Асур ), который вступает в сражение с полубогами (Сура) греха тоже не совершает, а значит он действует  рамках своей Дхармы ( дхармы Асура ). 
Арджуна убивая-исполняя волю Кришны греха не совершает, а значит он действует в рамках своей Дхармы (Варнашрамы-Дхармы). 
Арджуна, который полностью вручил себя Кришне, греха не совершает, а значит он действует в рамках своей Дхармы (Бхагавата-Дхармы).

Что же является критерием истинности в данном случае если и те и другие действуют в соответствии с гунами, которые на них влияют. Или в соответствии с указаниями, которые даёт Кришна лично преданному, находящемуся вне гун.?????

Если ответ на это вопрос будет ясен, тогда еще как-то можно ответить на вопрос о благословении Индры, которое в гуне невежества не Грех, в гуне благости по правилам, а вне гун отсутствует вообще. 

И если чистый преданный, такой как Арджуна (вечный спутник Кришны) стремится Выйти из под влияния гун материальной природы для обретения Кришна-Прэмы, то для него сексуальной желание это всегда препятствие, но не для Животных, Асуров, или иных форм обусловленности, у которых Дхарма ( в гунах) не запрещает заниматься греховной деятельностью, а значит не является для них адхармой.

Харе Кришна. Ом Тат Сат.

----------


## Семён Сгулов

> Что вы имеете в виду под "регулирующие принципы свободы"?


-Регулирующие принципы свободы - это принципы не насилия. Секс - это всегда насилие над душой и без того затерявшейся в лесу материальных наслаждений. И вот когда секс-сладострастие приравнивается к сладости преданного служения - это еще большее насилие и невежество.

-Кришна ко всем относится одинаково, и именно потому, что преданными Кришна более отчетливо и более ясно ( в силу уже имеющегося опыта и чистоты ума) воспринимается, любовь Кришны к преданным проявляется более отчётливо. Но Кришна ко всем относится одинаково у него нет любимчиков, есть те кто обладает необходимыми качествами и потому занят в преданном служении ( и в полной мере пользуются благами Бхакти - доступными для всех осознавших свою природу и свой личный вкус (Ручи) ), есть те кто знает о Кришне но не обладает качествами для служения но и к ним Кришна относится не чем не хуже (наставляя их и давая возможность развить необходимые качества, давая им Маха-Мантру и Прабхупаду на растерзание  :smilies: ). 

-О Ваших отношениях с Кришной известно только Вам но никому ( кроме Гуру-Чайтья Гуру-Параматмы) не возможно знать в каких отношениях с Кришной нахожусь я или другая Джива. Не мне, не кому-то другому это не под силу! Поэтому упрекая кого - либо в непонимании любви Кришны живое существо само подчёркивает свою несостоятельность и вероломство. Так как любому преданному понятно, что вкусы в служении неповторимы и индивидуальны. И духовный голод огромной до бесконечности семьи, может удовлетворить, только кормилец Отец-Кришна, которому просто достаточно услышать крик (который, тоже не повторим дважды) своего Чада - Харе Кришна Харе Рама и соска тут же будет тут как тут. (Простите за такой пример). Если я буду повторять Харе Вася, Хере Женя, Харе Прабхупада, Харе Семён, Харе Антон, то они меня либо поправят - Харе Кришна Харе Рама, либо введут в заблуждение.

Интересная аналогия с Радхарани, то есть если Вы на меня посмотрите Вы Во мне увидите Кришну и припадёте к стопам? Вы знаете это походит на примеры, приводимые Прабхупадой, когда на Нараяну смотрят как на Даридра-Нараяну, мол если он живёт в теле бедняка, то и сам становится бедняком.

Если Вы смотрите на женщин и в Вас просыпается некогда спавшее сексуальное желание, это говорит лишь о Ваших склонностях, которые нашли своё удовлетворение в Маха-Майе (Дурга-Деви(Лакшми-Деви(Шримати-Радхарани))), но дойдя до Шримати - Радхарани всё предидущее со всеми самсскарами и качествами уйдёт безследно)) но не как не о качествах Радхарани! Если Вы на Шримати Радхарани посмотрите хоть 00000000,0000000000000000001 угла зрения глаза, то Ваше сексуальное желание будет таким низким, мелким и постыдным, что Вы скорее всего от него тут же избавитесь.  :smilies: 

В сути энергия и их источник неотличны, однако по качествам и благу, которое оно приносит отличаются до сумасшествия. Как может Сексуальное возбуждение, возникающее из оскверненного ума сравнится с чистотой Шримати Радхи! Кришна и Радха всегда в стороне, хотя и всё исходит от них.

Также как моя тень, если на неё кто то наступит не причиняет мне никаких беспокойств, если на неё кто-то посмотрит и скажет, что это я, и присвоит ей мои качества - глупец полный, какое благо он из этого извлекёт, называя мою тень мной. Да конечно, можно сказать, что коснуться тени божественной четы - это высочайшее благо, однако приписывать Шримати Радхарани природу возбуждающую ум до сексуального вожделения крайне преждевременно и на мой взгляд оскорбительно. ( сугубо ИМХО) Не избавившись от сексуального желания сути Преданного служения Кришне понять не возможно просто.

Джива хочет выйти из под влияния Маха-Майи, а не оставаться в ней, заигрывая с шакти, но здесь, каждый свободен в своих устремлениях. Поэтому слова Прабхупады Либо Вы с майей либо Вы с Кришной более весомые в данном случае. (ИМХО)

----------


## Семён Сгулов

> Вы не сможете найти Кришну, если будете отрицать проявление его качеств в противоположном поле. Именно благодаря тому, что там проявлены качества Кришны и Радхи, противопложный пол является источником энергии для всех людей. Фактически заменителем Кришны-Радхи. Именно по этой причине мы ищем прибежище в противоположном поле, создаем семьи, именно по этой причине появляется любовь, от энергии, исходящей из противоположного пола. И по той же причине вожделение.
> Источник энергии является для нас прибежищем.


В Кришне есть место всему с этим не поспоришь, но это не говорит о том, что если Душа скатилась до уровня животного секса, то У Кришны изначально есть такие качества. Если Дживе нравится деградировать, то Кришна отреагировал и дал возможность деградировать, НО ЭТО не говорит о том, что сам Кришна похотлив и сладострастен.

Если эти вещи не разграничивать, то получается: рай-куртизанки и Кришна там рядом с Вами. Отрицать того, что всё исходит от Кришны не стоит факт, но для духовной жизни, то есть служения именно Кришне - такое вот лёгкое не двусмыслие ( что похоть - это качества Кришна, что секс - это природа Кришна и Радхарани) навсегда погружает Дживу в океан мирского Бытия. Это же Кришна, а значит нет проблем вот он рядом и я такой же. 

Нет я с Вами не согласен.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> У чистого преданного вообще нет своих желаний


Теория, мой друг, суха, Но зеленеет жизни древо.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Что же является критерием истинности в данном случае если и те и другие действуют в соответствии с гунами, которые на них влияют. Или в соответствии с указаниями, которые даёт Кришна лично преданному, находящемуся вне гун.?????


Кришна ценит отношения и знает в них толк. Мама Яшода не накормила его и он побил горшки. Но это когда всё хорошо.
А плохо для Кришны это когда обижают или оскорбляют его преданных. Это вы тоже знаете из писаний.
Тогда речь об отношениях с Кришной уже не идет. А все энергии, исходящие из Кришны - это его преданые. Пусть они и пали, но придет время и они вернутся. Кришна заботится о каждом из них.

Гуны - это области, где качества шакти меняются. Критерием о котором вы спрашиваете всегда является благо для шакти, о чем Кришна ревностно следит. Если в гуне благости по отношению к шакти благом является допустим поощрение (т.к. шакти-пракрити праведна), то в гуне благости благом от отношению к ТОЙ ЖЕ САМОЙ шакти может быть уже наказание, т.к. шакти-пракрити может вести себя греховно в этой гуне. Критерием всегда является благо для шакти. А благо это и в африке благо. Вся совокупность благ. Как высшее, так и низшее и близкое и дальнее и полезное и вредное, и с учетом и без учета и т.д. - вся совокупность одновременно и пораздельности, но применяемая через взвешивание на весах ради максимального совокупного блага, и так возникает однозначно приемлемое решение.

Всегда однозначно приемлемым решением является возврат шакти самому высшему источнику, т.к. он стоит над всеми и тем самым все получают благо. Если это невозможно, тогда берется источник пониже, потом еще пониже, последовательно или одновременно, раньше или позже - всё это имеет вес, т.к. от этого зависит как текущее, так и  последующее благо. Как бы задача, при которой ищется максимум под интегральной площадью графика блага от текущего момента до вечности не только одной дживы или шакти, а всех джив и шакти вместе и каждой в отдельности. Вот такая стоит задача и она решается ежесекундно как для каждой дживы и шакти, так и для групп и для всех сообща. Что-то чем-то жертвуется, что-то принимается, что-то разрешается, что-то отвергается, принимая во внимание все вышеозначенные факторы. 

Мы можем принимать решения только в том диапазоне, где простирается горизонт нашего разума и умения понять благо в вышеперечисленном смысле. В зависимости от этого наши решения либо более греховны либо менее греховны (относительно вышеозначенного веса интегрального блага). Но всегда они греховны, то есть нарушают благо многих и многих миллионов живых существ, даже если мы следуем дхарме по писанному, до тех пор пока мы не научимся служить самому высшему источнику. 

Тогда все задачи решаются сразу одновременно и дхарма в вышеописанном смысле никогда не нарушается, т.к. все живые существа получают от нашей деятельности наивысшее возможное благо. Интегральная площадь под графиком блага каждого живого существа и всех вместе от теперешнего момента и до бесконечности всегда максимальна от такой нашей деятельности.




> Если ответ на это вопрос будет ясен, тогда еще как-то можно ответить на вопрос о благословении Индры, которое в гуне невежества не Грех, в гуне благости по правилам, а вне гун отсутствует вообще.


Оно грех не от гуны или не от гуны, а от того, достигается ли благо для шакти, которых так любит Кришна или не достигается. Причем с учетом как текущего блага, так и будущего, ведь может так статься, что текущее благо есть, а от этого будущее благо исчезает, или будущее есть, но в текущем одни страдания. Общая площать под графиком блага для каждой шакти должна быть максимальна. 
Если мы не можем заглянуть далеко в будущее и тогда руководствуемся сиеминутным счастьем себя и ближних (и это еще в лучшем случае). И часто этим грешим. А если мы имеем далекий разум, то можем поступать более дальновидно, и тогда грешим меньше, но можем ошибиться в благе с точки зрения вечности. 

Но если мы совершаем бхаджан, то есть посвящаем свою жизнь тому же, что дорого для Кришны, то есть что является высшей ценностью с точки зрения Кришны, то есть благу шакти, благу джив, и т.д., даже если еще не понимаем это благо глубоко, но уже готовы жертвовать усилия в этом направлении, не ожидая плодов для себя, то это уже путь дхармы, и кто встал на этот путь, Кришна дает ему в руки поводья разума, чтобы тот, кто встал на этот путь, смог совершить бОльше блага. Кришна в конечном счете заинтересован в наибольшем благе для тех, кого он любит и поэтому поощряет тех, кто ищет пути как увеличить всеобщее благо. Углубить океан блага.

"Они ... обладают искусство углублять океан трансцендентного блаженства.». (Шад Госвами аштака).

Океан блаженства не сам углубляется, его углубляют конкретные люди, дживы, шакти, вот такие как шесть госвами.




> И если чистый преданный, такой как Арджуна (вечный спутник Кришны) стремится Выйти из под влияния гун материальной природы для обретения Кришна-Прэмы, то для него сексуальной желание это всегда препятствие, но не для Животных, Асуров, или иных форм обусловленности, у которых Дхарма ( в гунах) не запрещает заниматься греховной деятельностью, а значит не является для них адхармой.


Желание может и препятствие. Но причина, вызывающая это желание - не препятствие. Причина это двигатель. А куда вы на нем поедете, в ту или другую сторону - вам решать. Можете вообще выкинуть, как вы предлагаете. Тогда так и будете на месте сидеть. Представьте вдруг из вас уйдет причина ваших желаний. Что останется? Так что поосторожней с философией.

Насчет асуров: никогда не может быть дхармой то, что в итоге и в целом понижает благо. То есть если временная деградация приведет к последующем подъему, то это оправдано, как если вы нырнули за жемчужиной, но только временно, чтобы вынести её наверх, а не задохнуться там навечно под водой вместе с ней.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Секс - это всегда насилие над душой и без того затерявшейся в лесу материальных наслаждений. И вот когда секс-сладострастие приравнивается к сладости преданного служения - это еще большее насилие и невежество.


Вы слишком упрощаете и приписываете мне то, чего я не говорил и не имел в виду. Как говорят в суде - протестую.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Интересная аналогия с Радхарани, то есть если Вы на меня посмотрите Вы Во мне увидите Кришну и припадёте к стопам?


Только если у вас будут качества Кришны выражены настолько, что я смогу перепутать.




> Если Вы на Шримати Радхарани посмотрите хоть 00000000,0000000000000000001 угла зрения глаза, то Ваше сексуальное желание будет таким низким, мелким и постыдным, что Вы скорее всего от него тут же избавитесь.


Теория. Наоборот, оно вырастет так, что поработит вас. Вспомните Мохини мурти и Господа Шиву, потерявшего контроль. Не говоря уже о демонах, потерявших еще и голову.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> не согласен.


_"С кем, с Энгельсом или с Каутским?"_

----------


## Семён Сгулов

Вашу точку зрения я понял.

Спасибо за ответы.

----------


## Семён Сгулов

Что последует за избавлением от благословения Индры и может ли маха - мантра в этом помочь?
Можно ли иметь сексуальные желания и быть  преданным Господа Кришны?
Как следует правильно понимать: избавление от сексуального желания или очищение самого сексуального желания с уровня Маха-Майи до одной из форм духовного бытия - отношений.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

я опять не могу понять, это вопросы или что? Вам ответили, но вы аргументировали что ваше мнение верно и что вы не согласны с ответами. Если не согласны и имеете аргументацию, то почему опять те же самые вопросы?

Вы же только что сами аргументировано ответили,

- что за избавлением от благословления Индры следует избавление от проблем
- что нельзя иметь сексуальные отношения и быть преданным
- что нужно избавиться от сексуального желания

У вас было много аргументов. И что? К чему всё это было, если опять одни и те же вопросы?
Несмотря на аргументы вы чем-то неудовлетворены или как понимать? Вы не счастливы со своими ответами?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

Вот мне другое интересно. Был ли у Преображенского шанс доказать что-то Шарикову аргументами? Вот и Швондер книжку зеленую ему дал, чтобы он развивался. "- Ну, сейчас палить! - отчаянно воскликнул Шариков, - она казенная, из библиотеки!! 
- Переписка называется... как его?.. переписку Энгельса с этим... как его - дьявола... с Каутским... В печку ее!"

Или всё таки аргументы и даже книги имеют ограниченное применение?

Вот, допустим я, такой Шариков, а вы профессор, что можно сделать? 

Профессор сказал Шарикову - "вам надо молчать и слушать"

Мда, а что было бы если бы роли поменялись и уже Шариков бы заявил Преображенскому,
что "вам надо молчать и слушать" и привел бы ему аргументы из зеленой книжки? И пользуясь
авторитетом и поддержкой Швондера таки выселил бы профессора из квартиры.

Будут ли работать аргументы профессора в этом случае? И если профессор начнет
молчать и слушать Шарикова, то сможет ли "стать хоть сколько-нибудь приемлемым членом социального общества."?

И что будет представлять собою "социальное общество" в этом случае, если все начнут
молчать и слушать Шарикова?

Как понять в такой ситуации, кого нужно слушать, а чьи книги надо в печку? Что делать
с аргументами?

Каков критерий истины?

----------


## Семён Сгулов

Мной аргументы были выдвинуты лишь там, где на мой взгляд Вы были не правы, если это моё личное мнение, я старался его подкреплять текстами Шримад Бхагаватам с комментариями Шрилы Прабхупады. Именно потому, что вопрос избавления от не угасающего сексуального желания в свете благословения от Вишну не рассматривается конкретно в Шримад - Бхагаватам ( не имеет конкретных указаний по данном вопросу) я задал данный вопрос. Если бы в Ш.Б. - было конкретно написано об этом я бы не задавал данный вопрос.

Вы описали своё виденье ситуации я с Уважением к Вам и Вашему мнению его проанализировал, однако конкретно ответа на вопрос я для себя лично не нашёл. Тем, кто будет читать данную тему может Ваша точка зрения может стать ключом к разрешению данного вопроса, однако для меня лично это вопрос остаётся не разрешённым. И мне кажется требует анализа не только с точки зрения гуны благости, которая позволяет посмотреть на ситуацию под многими углами, но и с позиции гуны невежества и страсти, где данное желание рассматривается совсем иначе и гуны ставят это желание в центр всей жизни живого существа.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> но и с позиции гуны невежества и страсти, где данное желание рассматривается совсем иначе и гуны ставят это желание в центр всей жизни живого существа.


А кто считается в ШБ с позицией гуны невежества? Их позиция известна и участь тоже. Это просто невежество. Истину не рассматривают с позиции невежества. Там её нет, т.к. невежество это отсутствие истины, это нарушение законов истины.
Однако такое нарушение допускается ради свободы воли, но для этого нарушения создается такой закуток, где нарушители едят друг друга и живут за счет этого и не трогают остальных, не желающих нарушать закон.
То, что нарушители едят друг друга в своей тьме никак не дает представление о том, каков свет.
И тем более не говорит о том, что это дхарма, которая принесет им благо. Да, волки подъедают
больных зайцев ради их зайца блага. И это их свобода воли, которая используется во благо других,
таких же заблудших. Но эта свобода воли не является дхармой и не ведет к прогрессу. Волки деградирующая ветвь.
Однако то, что они делают благо - накапливается как благочестие, и в одну из жизней оно выстрелит.
Дхарма волков не является дхармой в настоящем смысле дхармы. Поэтому она не дает им блага,
а приводит к дальнейшей деградации. Поэтому Кришна и говорит в БГ, что помещаю демонов в темные миры навеки
и там из жизни в жизнь они рождаются в семьях демонов и никогда не могут вернуться.
Именно потому что в их жизни нет дхармы. Жестокость и насилие не являются дхармой даже у демонов.
Они следствие нарушения дхармы. Если бы не было нарушения дхармы, не было бы необходимости в жестокости и насилии.
Если бы не было бандитов, не нужны были бы полицейские и тюрьмы.
Но полицейский убивет может и ради милости, то есть ради чьего-то блага. И тогда там появляется
дхарма. Демон же убивает не ради милости и поэтому там дхарма никогда не появляется. Разве что забота
о потомстве.
Дхарма проявляется не от самого действия, а от мотива действия. Если бы волк убивал ради блага зайцев,
это было бы дхармой. Но он убивает протому что его поставили в такие условия. Им управляет не разум,
а сверхдуша.  И поэтому то, что есть в волчьей жизни из дхармы, исполняет сверхдуша, и поэтому
волк не совершает дхарму. Но то, что он подчинен сверхдуше как гуру, в это его неосознанное благочестие.

Но вы говорите про желания. Что гуны ставят желание в центр жизни. К сожалению такие желания которые возникают
в низших гунах не являются дхармой. Дживу ставят в такие условия, когда её желания приносят ей наименьший вред.
Это еще никакая не дхарма, желать плохого в наиболее благоприятном для этого месте и времени и не заслуга дживы.
Это её падение.

Дхарма происходит от желания блага кому-то. А в демонах такое желание только по отношению к своим детям,
но и эта дхарма нивелируется той адхармой что они совершают день ото дня.

Единственный для них выход - начать желать кому-то блага и действовать исходя из этого желания.

Но если мы будем считать что то зло и насилие, что делают демоны, исходящее не из желания блага, уже является дхармой, тогда какой у них выход? Адхарму объявим дхармой и дальше будем деградировать.

Чтобы начать прогрессировать нужно признать что адхарма это адхарма. Развить правильные желания.

----------


## Семён Сгулов

Червь убитый осой в следующей жизни становится осой. О мистической йоге я думаю стоит общаться в отдельной теме. Однако для червя - это эволюция, и таких примеров очень много и то, что это Дживе не подвластно и не вместимо в её маленьком мозгу Кришне и известно и подвластно. Поэтому о благе размышлять необходимо с абсолютной платформы, на которой находятся полубоги ( в части подвластной их уму и разуму) и сам Кришна, которому известны и иные форму приобретения благости живым существом. По этому же принципу все, кто погибли от руки Арджуны получили Высочайщую степень духовной реализации, так как в момент смерти непосредственно видели Кришну. Поэтому на Благе в данном вопросе я не буду акцентировать внимание, так как Абсолюту виднее.

Касаемо Ш.Б. и гуны невежества. У продвинутых личностей есть хорошие слова: "Доведись тебе попасть в общество продвинутых личностей, тебе никто не выказал бы и почтения" ( я не о Вас лично, а вообщем). Шримад Бхагаватам изучается всеми живыми существами, даже теми, кто читает ш.б. как эротическую литературу, и постепенно возвышаются.

----------


## Семён Сгулов

Уважаемые преданные. Мои Вам поклоны. Большое спасибо за ответы, которые Вы мне дали. Выхожу из темы :victory:  Харе Кришна.

----------

